# Partner visa applications in Pretoria... South Africa



## Charlz

Hi

Is there anyone from South Africa waiting for Partner Visas.


----------



## Briessie

Hi Charlz 

Yes we submitted on the 3rd of November via post thru migration agent.


----------



## Selwyn

As you know, I'm waiting for PMV from Pretoria...Today exactly 2 months I applied and so far no words from them... I'm Non SA-Citizen btw


----------



## Briessie

@selwyns where did you lodge yours. I'm Australian my husband is based in capetown


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> @selwyns where did you lodge yours. I'm Australian my husband is based in capetown


I've lodged online (I'm from Mauritius). I was told by Aus Embassy here in Mauritius (before I apply for PMV) that they do not process Family Visa and that I should lodge in Pretoria or online. Therefore I lodged online, which I assume has gone to Pretoria. In previous Aus Embassy Pretoria website (4-5 months back), they said SA Citizen PMV/Partner Visa shall be processed within 3-6 months while Non SA Citizen within 12-15 months. I still have a long time ahead :-/


----------



## Charlz

Hi
Yesterday was total 4 months for me..but I guess it will come soon..
I am a SA citizen so I will get in in maximum 6 months.
The wait is killing me because my husband went back to Australia in October..so we living apart till I get granted my visa ...
But I dont think it will be 15 months..from all the reviews it will be under 12 months


----------



## Charlz

Briessie said:


> Hi Charlz
> 
> Yes we submitted on the 3rd of November via post thru migration agent.


Hi..who is your agent 
Im dealing with australian migration in jhb 
Im from durban

How do you go about tracking your application.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Hi
> Yesterday was total 4 months for me..but I guess it will come soon..
> I am a SA citizen so I will get in in maximum 6 months.
> The wait is killing me because my husband went back to Australia in October..so we living apart till I get granted my visa ...
> But I dont think it will be 15 months..from all the reviews it will be under 12 months


I'm hoping you get it ASAP too, so that there's little hope my application will soon be looked at next...Btw, you did your medicals and PC yourself without being ordered by CO right? In the affirmative, you haven't yet heard anything till now from the latter?


----------



## Briessie

We also lodged visitors visa fingers crossed it will be granted as we want to be together Christmas time. Hope we won't have to wait long before we got our partner visas


----------



## Briessie

Charlz said:


> Hi..who is your agent
> Im dealing with australian migration in jhb
> Im from durban
> 
> How do you go about tracking your application.


We using new world migration in capetown. Our agent is the correspondent so she's only passing info so far nothing from the partner or visitors visa which we lodged on 10 November 2016.


----------



## Charlz

Selwyn said:


> I'm hoping you get it ASAP too, so that there's little hope my application will soon be looked at next...Btw, you did your medicals and PC yourself without being ordered by CO right? In the affirmative, you haven't yet heard anything till now from the latter?


It was requested by them for biometrics and medicals.
My police clearance I did a month before application so when I applied it came through a day before so I sent it through with the application.
I tried to track my visa with tls contact but im not understanding it


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> It was requested by them for biometrics and medicals.
> My police clearance I did a month before application so when I applied it came through a day before so I sent it through with the application.
> I tried to track my visa with tls contact but im not understanding it


Oh they also requested biometrics! So I assume they will request same from me too and I don't even know whether we do that in Mauritius or where to do that.


----------



## Charlz

Yes probably in your area...
When are you going for biometrics ..few weeks after biometrics they ask for medicals


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Yes probably in your area...
> When are you going for biometrics ..few weeks after biometrics they ask for medicals


I didn't see biometrics as part of documents, which is why I didn't provide and I don't even know where to do that in Mauritius. So for you they contacted you twice? 1 to request biometrics and 1 to request medical?


----------



## Charlz

Yes..twice 
You must check if you have a tls in your area


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Yes..twice
> You must check if you have a tls in your area


What's tls?


----------



## Charlz

Tls contact its called..thats where I did my biometrics...
Youll do have one in mauritius I just searched it


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Tls contact its called..thats where I did my biometrics...
> Youll do have one in mauritius I just searched it


The one you saw as per the search is TLScontact for UK visa. I just did a search on DIBP website and now recall exactly why I didn't do the biometrics. It's because Mauritius doesn't need to provide, however SA needs to. Now let's see what would be the scenario given that my application is being processed in SA.


----------



## Charlz

Ok..we learn new stuff everyday.
So they will only call you for medicals im assuming


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Ok..we learn new stuff everyday.
> So they will only call you for medicals im assuming


For the time being, only medical is due for me. Hopefully they shall email me for that request within 3-4 months, else if they email me after 8-9 months then they shall request both medical and PCC given that my current PCC shall expire start of Sept 2017.


----------



## ampk

The fact that South African citizens get preferential treatment with visa's made me angry!

Absolutely no reason for it!!


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> The fact that South African citizens get preferential treatment with visa's made me angry!
> 
> Absolutely no reason for it!!


Hey yea..LOL... They could have treated all of us the same instead of such a huge gap in processing time between SA Citizen and Non SA Citizen :-/


----------



## ampk

I've got the Second Secretaries mobile number if you want to complain! A bloke from my area had the job and gave it to me, years later I tried to call him but now a her has the job - she was helpful and explained the process well to me about visitor visas (I had issues with another embassy at the time).


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> I've got the Second Secretaries mobile number if you want to complain! A bloke from my area had the job and gave it to me, years later I tried to call him but now a her has the job - she was helpful and explained the process well to me about visitor visas (I had issues with another embassy at the time).


Oh yea, you mentioned this to me earlier.. You may PM me her number and I'll use that to complain if I see that Pretoria is taking too long.. Thx bro!


----------



## Charlz

Im assuming they will call you in a few months time for your medicals ..
Then after everything is done its a long wait 
My biometrics and medicals was done within the first 1 and half months.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Im assuming they will call you in a few months time for your medicals ..
> Then after everything is done its a long wait
> My biometrics and medicals was done within the first 1 and half months.


Crossing fingers they will ;-) XX


----------



## Greatbrazil

We also have a non-SA application processing in Pretoria. Currently just passed 12 months and haven't heard anything past the acknowledgement email. For non-SA it's mostly high risk. I've read a few old cases where it's been 18 months processing. Perhaps it's slow because we didn't use a migration agent to guide us. While we were organising paperwork there were 2 price rises from around $AU1500 to around $AU7000. At least we're hoping that decreased the number of applications around the same time as ours. Hopefully ours is next on the pile now


----------



## Selwyn

Greatbrazil said:


> We also have a non-SA application processing in Pretoria. Currently just passed 12 months and haven't heard anything past the acknowledgement email. For non-SA it's mostly high risk. I've read a few old cases where it's been 18 months processing. Perhaps it's slow because we didn't use a migration agent to guide us. While we were organising paperwork there were 2 price rises from around $AU1500 to around $AU7000. At least we're hoping that decreased the number of applications around the same time as ours. Hopefully ours is next on the pile now


Yea I read not so long ago the visa cost was really low! That's bad for us Coz anyway the processing times are getting longer instead of reverse &#128532; I hope you'll get yours soon. Mine too being processed in Pretoria but got a long way to go as its been a lil bit over 2 months since I applied... Keep us posted...


----------



## ampk

PMV fee history:-

Nov 2004 - $1,245 - Kids free - no record of processing time
Jul 2005 - $1,305
Jul 2006 - $1,340 - Processing times 2.14 - 4.1 months
Jul 2007 - $1,420
Jul 2009 - $1,705
Jul 2010 - $1,735
Jul 2011 - $1,995 Average processing time 7 months
Jul 2012 - $2,060
Jan 2013 - $2,680
Jul 2013 - $2,680 - Kids $670
Sep 2013 - $3,085 - Kids $770 - processing time 5-12 months expected.
Jan 2015 - $6,865 - Kids $1,720

Family Stream Visas issued from 2003-04 up to 2014-15
42,229 - 41,736 - 45,291 - 50,079 - 49,870 - 56,366 - 60,254 - 54,543 - 58,604 - 60,885 (2010 is only 631 less than 2015)


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> PMV fee history:-
> 
> Nov 2004 - $1,245 - Kids free - no record of processing time
> Jul 2005 - $1,305
> Jul 2006 - $1,340 - Processing times 2.14 - 4.1 months
> Jul 2007 - $1,420
> Jul 2009 - $1,705
> Jul 2010 - $1,735
> Jul 2011 - $1,995 Average processing time 7 months
> Jul 2012 - $2,060
> Jan 2013 - $2,680
> Jul 2013 - $2,680 - Kids $670
> Sep 2013 - $3,085 - Kids $770 - processing time 5-12 months expected.
> Jan 2015 - $6,865 - Kids $1,720
> 
> Family Stream Visas issued from 2003-04 up to 2014-15
> 42,229 - 41,736 - 45,291 - 50,079 - 49,870 - 56,366 - 60,254 - 54,543 - 58,604 - 60,885 (2010 is only 631 less than 2015)


OMG bro!! And I got into the relationship in 2012-2013!!!

I regret having prepared myself for nearly a year in 2014-2015 for the 189 Skilled Visa (prepared a full excel sheet on all the steps, costs, who to contact and timeline of all steps) to then realised CA/CPA might not give ACCA members the 15 points (I also got lazy applying for membership after 2 years and therefore my 8 years experience wouldn't have counted too, thus no further points for experience)... I wouldn't have mind the huge cost of PMV had the processing time been reduced to 6 months!


----------



## Greatbrazil

ampk said:


> PMV fee history:-
> 
> Nov 2004 - $1,245 - Kids free - no record of processing time
> Jul 2005 - $1,305
> Jul 2006 - $1,340 - Processing times 2.14 - 4.1 months
> Jul 2007 - $1,420
> Jul 2009 - $1,705
> Jul 2010 - $1,735
> Jul 2011 - $1,995 Average processing time 7 months
> Jul 2012 - $2,060
> Jan 2013 - $2,680
> Jul 2013 - $2,680 - Kids $670
> Sep 2013 - $3,085 - Kids $770 - processing time 5-12 months expected.
> Jan 2015 - $6,865 - Kids $1,720
> 
> Family Stream Visas issued from 2003-04 up to 2014-15
> 42,229 - 41,736 - 45,291 - 50,079 - 49,870 - 56,366 - 60,254 - 54,543 - 58,604 - 60,885 (2010 is only 631 less than 2015)


Wow, the only time I wish we were older than we are. Started dating 2013, started keeping paperwork from about Jun 2014, Married Feb 2015, Applied Dec 2015.
I hope CO's realise how much time and effort goes in to just collecting evidence


----------



## Patience55

*the 888 form/ certification*

Hello !

I am applying for the PMV and have a question refarding the 888 form!

I am not south african but the people who can witness my relationship with my fiance are.

I would like my south african friends living in Johannsburg to fill the form for me. However I am confused on how and where they can do it properly! 
I guess the 888 form should be notorized before a competent authority.

Does any one knows how this can be done and how much it does cost?

Any information is much appreciated !

Thanks


----------



## Selwyn

Hey guys! Any news yet???? Tomorrow will be 3 months since I applied and so far didn't hear anything from them. What's your status now online? (If you applied through agent, did you ask them what the status states online?)


----------



## Charlz

No news as yet.....my waiting period is 4 to 6 months.
January is 6 months for me.end of jan.
Did you do medicals and pc as yet.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> No news as yet.....my waiting period is 4 to 6 months.
> January is 6 months for me.end of jan.
> Did you do medicals and pc as yet.


I did only PC so far (did it before submission date and therefore submitted along with my application on 30 Sept 16). Shall do medical next month.

Would love to hear something for next 3-4 weeks given that my fiancee is in holidays in Mauritius until next 4-5 weeks...


----------



## Charlz

Im sure you should get feedback in few weeks time 
I think everything is just like laid back coz its the holidays


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Im sure you should get feedback in few weeks time
> I think everything is just like laid back coz its the holidays


Let's cross fingers I will get some feedback...
Yes I guess so too...


----------



## Charlz

Hi
Just a quick question. 
What documents do I need to apply for a tourist visa?
Can I apply on the immiaccount without my agent?
If I do get the tourist visa..can I come with a one way ticket and explain im waiting for my partner visa and I will go to another country and come back for my grant. 
Sorry for all the questions but I need to know everything before taking that step.

Thanks


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Hi
> Just a quick question.
> What documents do I need to apply for a tourist visa?
> Can I apply on the immiaccount without my agent?
> If I do get the tourist visa..can I come with a one way ticket and explain im waiting for my partner visa and I will go to another country and come back for my grant.
> Sorry for all the questions but I need to know everything before taking that step.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not knowledgeable enough to give accurate advises on this but I assume the documents would be same as those requested in the checklist for any tourist visa.

Anyway, why don't you seek some advises from your agent, without having them to do all this and thus no need to pay their fee. They might give you some valuable free advises.

Last but not the least, no news from your agent yet?


----------



## Charlz

The agent is closed..they only openning on Monday.
As soon as they back im gonna give them a call.
They said between 4 to 6 months 
This month is 6 months and nothing 
Which is getting frustrating.


----------



## Briessie

Any updates yet. We still waiting.


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Any updates yet. We still waiting.


None so far and it's already more than 3 months since I lodged.

So you haven't heard even for your visitors visa?


----------



## Charlz

The pretoria office was closed...they opened last week.
Lets hope we hear some good news this week.


----------



## Briessie

Visitors visa was denied &#55357;&#56844; Coz they thing our relationship is not genuine and his not a genuine visitor


----------



## Charlz

What made them say that...
When did you apply


----------



## Briessie

Charlz said:


> What made them say that...
> When did you apply


Partner visa applied 3rd of November visitors applied 10th of November. The reasons are very lame as we submitted all eveidence about our relationship and marriage certificate our wedding pics and traditional wedding. Fingers crossed will hear from them soon.


----------



## Charlz

Youll should get your partner visa soon


----------



## Briessie

Charlz said:


> Youll should get your partner visa soon


Have you had anything from them yet. You applied way before us. I know someone who applied in may and they got their grant last week and a friend of mine applied in June/July nothing yet.


----------



## Charlz

No nothing as yet..im waiting patiently...
They said 4 to 6 months..end of this month is 6 monthd for me.

Hopefully soon im missing my husband so much.
Maybe they working with June and July applicants now


----------



## Briessie

Charlz said:


> No nothing as yet..im waiting patiently...
> They said 4 to 6 months..end of this month is 6 monthd for me.
> 
> Hopefully soon im missing my husband so much.
> Maybe they working with June and July applicants now


From what I heard they don't process them according to who applied first coz some pple got their visas 6weeks from lodging and some 3 months earlier than others. It depends with the case worker processing our visitors took long but my husband applied a After my aunt and she got hers 2weeks +days before my husbands refusal. Hope yours isn't far away. Where is your husband based. I'm in Brisbane


----------



## Charlz

He is in melbourne..
Havent seen him from October..
We are waiting patiently
He did call my agent on Mondayand say to them its almost six months 
We need feedback as my medicals was submitted in September..that was the last thing they required. Im sure I should get mine soon.
Im praying so hard


----------



## Briessie

Charlz said:


> He is in melbourne..
> Havent seen him from October..
> We are waiting patiently
> He did call my agent on Mondayand say to them its almost six months
> We need feedback as my medicals was submitted in September..that was the last thing they required. Im sure I should get left mine soon.
> Im praying so hard


I left capetown beginning of August and I just want this visa to be done so we can plan our lives. We did medicals days after we submitted and they requested for biometrics which he did 2 weeks later and our migration agent hasn't said anything to us and we can't track on immi as she used her personal email and all.


----------



## Charlz

Same with me ..cant track because done through agency
Is your husband still in cape town
If you not working...you still can come to cape town and visit him.
Its much easier for youll if you an Australian resident.
Because youll get a visa granted within 48 hours


----------



## Briessie

Charlz said:


> Same with me ..cant track because done through agency
> Is your husband still in cape town
> If you not working...you still can come to cape town and visit him.
> Its much easier for youll if you an Australian resident.
> Because youll get a visa granted within 48 hours


Can't come before July as my brother is getting married in joburg and can't be off work for long. Took 6mnths off and was in cape with hubby. Which agency did u use. We used new world immigration


----------



## Charlz

Australian migration specialist
Ok coz hubby got a return visa to come fetch me


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Have you had anything from them yet. You applied way before us. I know someone who applied in may and they got their grant last week and a friend of mine applied in June/July nothing yet.


Hey the person whom youre saying applied in May and got the visa last week, did he/she apply from Pretoria? What about your other friend who applied in June/July, did he/she apply from Pretoria too?


----------



## Briessie

Selwyn said:


> Hey the person whom youre saying applied in May and got the visa last week, did he/she apply from Pretoria? What about your other friend who applied in June/July, did he/she apply from Pretoria too?


Yes both applied in Pretoria


----------



## Charlz

So the one applied in June or July didn't get a reply as yet...


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Yes both applied in Pretoria


Ah good to know that... Hope Charlz get hers ASAP so that we know mine and yours would be soon after ;-) But mine is a bit complicated given that my fiancee was previously married and thus more checks would be performed and they would be a bit more cautious with mine before they give the grant... Anyway, lets keep each other updated...


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> So the one applied in June or July didn't get a reply as yet...


Hey Charlz, remind me on one thing, did they contact you for your medical and PCC or biometrics? Or you did these by yourself (which would mean no contact from DIBP yet since 5.5 months)?


----------



## Charlz

Thanks guys hope youll get contacted soon as well.
They requested for biometrics in August and Medicals in September.
By 22 September everything was given in
I didnt do anything on my own unless they requested it.
My police clearance certificate was given to me the week I handed in my application so I just sent it through.
Havent been contacted since then.
Fingers crossed just praying I get it by end of this month.


----------



## soro

Hi guys, 

My partner applied for a PMV through Pretoria (online) at the end of October 2016. So about 2.5 months have passed. But he is from a high risk country (Liberian resident, Lebanese citizen). We are imagining it is going to take awhile. We have not heard a single thing since we submitted. I did contact the embassy if we would be contacted if a case officer was assigned, but their reply didn't really answer that question.

He submitted his police clearance with the initial application and completed his medicals this week. We did it even though they have not requested, in the secret hope that maybe it would speed things up. 

Thanks for creating this thread. Would love to be updated on the progress of your visas as it helps manage our expectations on the timeline. We are both living in Liberia, so luckily are together, but I am incredibly eager to return to Aus to be closer to my family so just waiting for this visa to come through. 

Wish you all luck with your applications!


----------



## Charlz

Hi Soro
Im sure you will hear something soon .
All the luck...fingers crossed


----------



## Selwyn

soro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My partner applied for a PMV through Pretoria (online) at the end of October 2016. So about 2.5 months have passed. But he is from a high risk country (Liberian resident, Lebanese citizen). We are imagining it is going to take awhile. We have not heard a single thing since we submitted. I did contact the embassy if we would be contacted if a case officer was assigned, but their reply didn't really answer that question.
> 
> He submitted his police clearance with the initial application and completed his medicals this week. We did it even though they have not requested, in the secret hope that maybe it would speed things up.
> 
> Thanks for creating this thread. Would love to be updated on the progress of your visas as it helps manage our expectations on the timeline. We are both living in Liberia, so luckily are together, but I am incredibly eager to return to Aus to be closer to my family so just waiting for this visa to come through.
> 
> Wish you all luck with your applications!


Hey Soro, I'm in same boat - high risk country (Mauritius). I've applied on 30 Sept 2016 and not heard anything till now. Only thing pending is my medical which I'm waiting a CO to contact me to do it. Keep us updated. My application is a bit complicated and therefore you might hear earlier than me, so don't lose hope ;-)


----------



## Charlz

Hi all..just an update...
I contacted my agency last week wanting some answers.
I was told it was 4 to 6 months wait...its already 6 months ..no visa..
Anyways my agent sent an email and forwarded the reply to me.
Apparently im still in the global processing times and my application is already with the case officer..
How long will it take from now if its with the case officer..
Really stressed out


----------



## Selwyn

Any update from Pretoria office anyone?? It's been more than 4 months since I applied and still not even a word from them. To my knowledge, only medical is pending from my side but I'm waiting to be asked for then I shall proceed with medical, else next month I shall do it...


----------



## Briessie

Selwyn said:


> Any update from Pretoria office anyone?? It's been more than 4 months since I applied and still not even a word from them. To my knowledge, only medical is pending from my side but I'm waiting to be asked for then I shall proceed with medical, else next month I shall do it...


Hi y'all we still waiting no word yet. We 3mnths now we did medicals together with application


----------



## Charlz

Hi
Apparently my case is sitting with case officer.
Two weeks ago I was told that from the lady incharge of all visa applications in pretoria.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Hi
> Apparently my case is sitting with case officer.
> Two weeks ago I was told that from the lady incharge of all visa applications in pretoria.


How did you get into contact with that lady? Did she say she is in charge of all visa applications in Pretoria? Could you please Private Message me her contact details so that I can contact her in next few months.


----------



## Charlz

Through my agent ..I demanded answers...
Because my agent told me 4 to 6 months. 
Its after 6 months so I they send me all the emails that was bouncing back and fourth.


----------



## Bekatina

Charlz said:


> Through my agent ..I demanded answers...
> Because my agent told me 4 to 6 months.
> Its after 6 months so I they send me all the emails that was bouncing back and fourth.


Hi,

Just to advise the processing time has changed on website for low risk countries 9mths to 12mths being high risk.

My husband is nigerian but living in Malaysia which is a low risk country and ours is almost 8mths now and still waiting for answers. We applied in June 2016 done all medicals and police checks and to date have heard nothing from them except to say the application is still processing.


----------



## Charlz

Oh Dam
I did mine is July ..from apart them asking for medicals and biometrics was not contacted after that..


----------



## Hopeful123

Hi All I am still waiting. We lodged our application in June 2016 medical, pcc done. In January 2017 the status on application changed to assessment in progress, we have heard nothing since then. This waiting is killing me, I miss my husband so much, Im sure you can all relate. Please let us know if anyone gets any news. Hoping that it wont be long now is the only thing that keeps us going.


----------



## Mania

Hopeful123 said:


> Hi All I am still waiting. We lodged our application in June 2016 medical, pcc done. In January 2017 the status on application changed to assessment in progress, we have heard nothing since then. This waiting is killing me, I miss my husband so much, Im sure you can all relate. Please let us know if anyone gets any news. Hoping that it wont be long now is the only thing that keeps us going.


Nothing to add that's helpful, however your screen name is defo how we all feel!


----------



## Selwyn

Hopeful123 said:


> Hi All I am still waiting. We lodged our application in June 2016 medical, pcc done. In January 2017 the status on application changed to assessment in progress, we have heard nothing since then. This waiting is killing me, I miss my husband so much, Im sure you can all relate. Please let us know if anyone gets any news. Hoping that it wont be long now is the only thing that keeps us going.


Hi there! Heard nothing for mine as well. Applied on 30 Sept 2016 online from Mauritius (apparently processed at Pretoria). At least yours changed to AIP. I hope you'll get yours soon and please keep us updated as well.


----------



## Charlz

Hopeful123 said:


> Hi All I am still waiting. We lodged our application in June 2016 medical, pcc done. In January 2017 the status on application changed to assessment in progress, we have heard nothing since then. This waiting is killing me, I miss my husband so much, Im sure you can all relate. Please let us know if anyone gets any news. Hoping that it wont be long now is the only thing that keeps us going.


The wait is killing us all...where about in australia are you immigrating too
I also miss my husband so much..I just pray we hear something soon.


----------



## Hopeful123

Charlz said:


> The wait is killing us all...where about in australia are you immigrating too
> I also miss my husband so much..I just pray we hear something soon.


My husband is in Central Queensland, so will be settling there. And you where is your husband?


----------



## Charlz

In melbourne. ..I live in durban


----------



## Hopeful123

Charlz said:


> In melbourne. ..I live in durban


I love Melbourne, its a great city, my brother stays in Safety Beach on the Peninsular.

Lets hope March is our month


----------



## Selwyn

My fiancee is in Melbourne too and is indeed a great place to live in. Can't wait to go back to Great Ocean Road and Hotspring Mornington Peninsula as well. Let's hope you guys get yours in March so that I get some comfort as well.lol


----------



## Charlz

I pray I get some news in this month..
Hubby is running out of patience...
He is actually going to apply for a tourist visa tomorrow for me
What do youll think...is it a good idea..
I have never been to Australia...so im looking forward to it..
Met my hubby in SA ...5 years was up for him he had to go back in October...


----------



## al_ghazal

Charlz said:


> I pray I get some news in this month..
> Hubby is running out of patience...
> He is actually going to apply for a tourist visa tomorrow for me
> What do youll think...is it a good idea..
> I have never been to Australia...so im looking forward to it..
> Met my hubby in SA ...5 years was up for him he had to go back in October...


My fiance is coming on a tourist visa while we wait for our PMV! The separation is too hard.


----------



## Selwyn

The separation is indeed too hard. After going on holiday for 3 weeks in Sept 14, I had to sponsor my fiancee's holidays to Mauritius for 2 months in Dec 2016. She left 3 weeks back and now the separation is even harder. God knows whether I would be able to get that PMV this Sep 2017. Let's hope we all hear the good news soon


----------



## Charlz

Yes its very hard...im sure we will hear something soon..
I see london ones are coming through fast
This is my 8th month now


----------



## Hopeful123

Charlz said:


> Yes its very hard...im sure we will hear something soon..
> I see london ones are coming through fast
> This is my 8th month now


My husband was here for Dec 2016/Jan 2017 I cant believe how I go from so happy when he is here to so sad when he goes back, one thing this has taught me, I will never take being together for granted. I saw a UK one whose application was from May 2016 was granted the other day, does anyone know what month they are up to here in SA? I applied June 2016. I think I read somewhere they grant in date order assuming of course you meet all the criteria?


----------



## Selwyn

UK is low risk country, maybe that's why. I see even Canada being granted within 3 months and just few days back someone got hers in 1 month from Malaysia (All PMV applicants). SA and Mauritius are high risk countries but SA Citizens' applications are processed much faster than Non SA. I really do hope yours would be processed asap so that I can get a hope, else I believe mine would be definitely over 12 months as it's not too straightforward application for mine.


----------



## Selwyn

Hopeful123 said:


> My husband was here for Dec 2016/Jan 2017 I cant believe how I go from so happy when he is here to so sad when he goes back, one thing this has taught me, I will never take being together for granted. I saw a UK one whose application was from May 2016 was granted the other day, does anyone know what month they are up to here in SA? I applied June 2016. I think I read somewhere they grant in date order assuming of course you meet all the criteria?


Briessie (someone who posted into this thread itself) said a friend of hers/his got the grant in late Oct 16 and applied in May 16. No idea where they are at and I am in wrong position to send them an email as well as I applied end of Sept 16. It seems on this forum not too many applied through Pretoria, so its hard as well to get current status of those not in this forum unless agents can give some news...


----------



## Charlz

From what I know and heard they dont work in date order..
It all depends on the case officer thats working on the cases how long they take...
I know someone that applied in june ..that got it in November through pretoria.


----------



## Selwyn

@Hopeful123 - Even though your status changed to AIP, have you ever heard anything from your CO?


----------



## Hopeful123

Selwyn said:


> @Hopeful123 - Even though your status changed to AIP, have you ever heard anything from your CO?


Hi, no we have heard nothing unfortunately. We used an agent and I was told that if all is in order we might not hear from a CO, as far as i understand its only if they need to clarify something or need a document, etc are you contacted by a CO, is this correct?


----------



## Selwyn

Hopeful123 said:


> Hi, no we have heard nothing unfortunately. We used an agent and I was told that if all is in order we might not hear from a CO, as far as i understand its only if they need to clarify something or need a document, etc are you contacted by a CO, is this correct?


Yes I believe so too. Most of the cases they contact you to get your medicals, if i'm not wrong. But given that you had already provided yours without being asked for, that's why they haven't sent you any email. I still believe the change in your status to AIP should be finalised sooner rather than later though. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Charlz

Hopeful123 said:


> Hi, no we have heard nothing unfortunately. We used an agent and I was told that if all is in order we might not hear from a CO, as far as i understand its only if they need to clarify something or need a document, etc are you contacted by a CO, is this correct?


Yes correct


----------



## Briessie

Hi guys we still waiting and the wait is killing us. From my understanding they don't process according to who submitted first but case worker and how easy or complicated your application is. Our visitors visa was denied so we meeting in bali in 2weeks time to celebrate our first anniversary. I'm based in Brisbane and my husband in capetown. They haven't requested anything from us but we added more info about our Bali trip which they haven't acknowledged that they received something. I hope we all get the golden emails soon. All the best everyone. Please let's keep the group active &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Selwyn

Sorry to hear you still waiting Briessie.. Did you supply your medical already? Was it requested by your CO or you provided by yourself? Btw, what happened to your friend who applied in June/July 16?


----------



## Briessie

Selwyn said:


> Sorry to hear you still waiting Briessie.. Did you supply your medical already? Was it requested by your CO or you provided by yourself? Btw, what happened to your friend who applied in June/July 16?


Apparently he came on a visitors visa they are still waiting for partner visa. We did a front load application.


----------



## Abeez

Hopeful123 said:


> Hi All I am still waiting. We lodged our application in June 2016 medical, pcc done. In January 2017 the status on application changed to assessment in progress, we have heard nothing since then. This waiting is killing me, I miss my husband so much, Im sure you can all relate. Please let us know if anyone gets any news. Hoping that it wont be long now is the only thing that keeps us going.


Hope you get the visa soon - we are also waiting, I am from Melbourne and my husband is Zambian, he applied through an Oz agent and lodged in Pretoria back in May 2016. We have heard nothing since, have not been asked for a medical yet - I have been advised that once the medical gets requested it shouldn't be too long until the visa is approved. 
Good luck to everyone and keep us posted - I will do the same


----------



## Selwyn

Abeez said:


> Hope you get the visa soon - we are also waiting, I am from Melbourne and my husband is Zambian, he applied through an Oz agent and lodged in Pretoria back in May 2016. We have heard nothing since, have not been asked for a medical yet - I have been advised that once the medical gets requested it shouldn't be too long until the visa is approved.
> Good luck to everyone and keep us posted - I will do the same


Hi there! I applied PMV 300 on 30 Sept and didn't hear anything as well. Last week I went ahead and did my medical anyway. I hope we all hear some good news soon. Please keep us updated as you hear something. Looks like Pretoria is processing above 10 months even for SA Citizen.


----------



## Selwyn

On Pretoria embassy website (Processing Times Available Online) it says they shall update the current processing times on 13 Mar 17 (i.e today) to give us a better idea of how long it is taking to process a particular visa subclass, stream, or citizenship application. Let's see by tomorrow what's that is about........


----------



## Charlz

Where about in Australia are you immigrating to Selwyn


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Where about in Australia are you immigrating to Selwyn


In Melbourne....You too??


----------



## Charlz

Yes ..most of us..
Nice when we are there to meet up with our partners over coffee or lunch..
Will the processing times effect us because we applied way before this.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Yes ..most of us..
> Nice when we are there to meet up with our partners over coffee or lunch..
> Will the processing times effect us because we applied way before this.


Yea definitely, we will keep in touch and would be great to meet up...
No it shouldn't... We are like 6-10 people here n the forum who applied through Pretoria but nobody received their grant yet though some applied from May-June 2016... My medical has been cleared online (No CO requested, I just went ahead and did it after applying for PMV on 30 Sept)


----------



## Charlz

Ok..its good that you did your medicals you know its out of the way.
Just another question if u apply for a tourist visa do u still have to get biometrics done 
If u did it for partner visa.
I honestly dont know whats going on in Pretoria.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Ok..its good that you did your medicals you know its out of the way.
> Just another question if u apply for a tourist visa do u still have to get biometrics done
> If u did it for partner visa.
> I honestly dont know whats going on in Pretoria.


TBH i don't know, but you can ask your agent. Yea not sure why Pretoria is so slow now. Someone from Mauritius (Non SA Citizen) got her visa within 2 months when she applied in Dec 2014 and I know few more SA Citizen who got within 1-2 months when they applied 2-3 years back.


----------



## Charlz

Its gone really bad...im very upset with my agent coz they told me 4 to 6 months.
And now its 8 months and no visa...


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Its gone really bad...im very upset with my agent coz they told me 4 to 6 months.
> And now its 8 months and no visa...


I think most embassies are processing on 9-15 months now except Germany and Philippines which are processing within 2-5 months it seems


----------



## Charlz

Omg...9 to 15 months I cant wait so long.
It is ridiculous to keep married couples away from each other.
For so long


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Omg...9 to 15 months I cant wait so long.
> It is ridiculous to keep married couples away from each other.
> For so long


I also thought the same... It's because of scam people, genuine people like us are having to bear the consequences...


----------



## Charlz

True....I heard there was an article few weeks ago in the Australian paper regarding partner visas and last year there was 70 000 applicants and there was alot of false applications as well. There were some that was 16 and applying for partner visa.


----------



## Selwyn

Yea I heard about that too. Couple of months back I also ready about Agents scamming the system marrying Indian people to Aussie citizens for money...


----------



## Charlz

So because all of them we must suffer...
I just pray we all hear some news soon. ..


----------



## Selwyn

Yea dear, I'm praying a lot too for all of us. It's not easy and it's even stressful.


----------



## Abeez

Selwyn said:


> Hi there! I applied PMV 300 on 30 Sept and didn't hear anything as well. Last week I went ahead and did my medical anyway. I hope we all hear some good news soon. Please keep us updated as you hear something. Looks like Pretoria is processing above 10 months even for SA Citizen.


Thank you for your words Selwyn - let's hope everyone is reunited with their loved ones soon. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Abeez

Selwyn said:


> Yea definitely, we will keep in touch and would be great to meet up...
> No it shouldn't... We are like 6-10 people here n the forum who applied through Pretoria but nobody received their grant yet though some applied from May-June 2016... My medical has been cleared online (No CO requested, I just went ahead and did it after applying for PMV on 30 Sept)


Hi Selwyn and Charlz
I'm one of these people - my husband is Zambian, we applied in May 2016 for his partner visa, but we decided to go to Melbourne because we didn't want to be apart - we are both currently here, he's on a visitor visa (we have to leave every 3 months) - we are hoping for the visa to be granted soon but my agent says the processing times are 12 months for high risk countries (we lodged in Pretoria) could be up to 15 months  my husband has not been asked for medicals yet, we have decided not to submit them before we are asked because they expire after 6 months...and once we are asked for medical we know that our case is being processed so it shouldn't be too long until it's granted. 
I know it's just so hard because we are all left in the dark - but I'm praying and hoping for the best. We are Melbourne - would love to meet up and share a drink and our stories one day when we are together.


----------



## Selwyn

Hi Abeez

Thanks for your messages. Yes let's hope everyone gets reunited soon and great to see some people active here. I'm sad to hear your husband hasn't been asked for his medical yet, I assume maybe coz he is Non SA Citizen as 1-2 SA Citizens were requested within few months only. It is true it should be around 12 months and can even go up to 18 months! My case is a little bit complex as my fiancee was previously married.

Btw, medicals expire in 12 months (not 6 months). It's been 10 months you applied already, I'd have gone ahead and do my medical (which I did already after 5.5 months waiting and still no words from CO).

Oh yea, we should all definitely meet up and I'm always in for learning new cultures.

Cheers

Selwyn


----------



## Selwyn

DIBP has just updated their website providing the current processing time and it's as follows:
PMV 300 : 75% application processed in 12 months and 90% application processed in 17 months
PV 309 : 75% application processed in 11 months and 90% application processed in 15 months
PV 100 : 75% application processed in 15 months and 90% application processed in 23 months
PV 820 : 75% application processed in 18 months and 90% application processed in 20 months
PV 801 : 75% application processed in 16 months and 90% application processed in 20 months

I'm really down now...


----------



## Charlz

Omg ..this is ridiculous..how do they want married couples living without each other.
Im so sad now 
Abeez...i think you should go for your medicals


----------



## Selwyn

That's what I also ask myself. Some relationships sometimes can even break down or go into a bad phase. It's really hard waiting offshore while your partner isn't with you. Long distance relationship is a big challenge when its ongoing for years (in my case 4.5 years)


----------



## Charlz

Exactly...this is so unbelievable...


----------



## Charlz

Hi

Received feedback from case officer today..
Requesting more info from october to now while hubby and I living in different countries. ..messages...
Calls...emails...etc..etc...
So I sent a shitload of proof..for that few months
And requesting my daughter does a health exam even though shes no immigrating now.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Hi
> 
> Received feedback from case officer today..
> Requesting more info from october to now while hubby and I living in different countries. ..messages...
> Calls...emails...etc..etc...
> So I sent a shitload of proof..for that few months
> And requesting my daughter does a health exam even though shes no immigrating now.


Oh dear, you made my day ;-) I personally think that's good news because at least you are sure they are nearing final stage. So you booked your daughter's health exam? I'm betting you will get your visa within 2 weeks from submission of the health exams. Let's cross fingers dear XX

And thanks for always keeping us updated. It's a relief!!


----------



## Charlz

I was so excited....I gor the email towards 5 so I couldnt book yesterday but I will book at 9 as soon as they open im gonna try to get the medicals done by tomorrow then im set...wish me luck...
I sent them the tourist visa application that my husband applied for me last week in australia stating it Is my birthday next month and he wants me to be with him and celebrate it together. ..
Sent them a forex payment was done as a gift about a month ago..
Call..messages...emails ..that was sent from Octoer to now...
Do you think it will be enough Selwyn...
Must I send more


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> I was so excited....I gor the email towards 5 so I couldnt book yesterday but I will book at 9 as soon as they open im gonna try to get the medicals done by tomorrow then im set...wish me luck...
> I sent them the tourist visa application that my husband applied for me last week in australia stating it Is my birthday next month and he wants me to be with him and celebrate it together. ..
> Sent them a forex payment was done as a gift about a month ago..
> Call..messages...emails ..that was sent from Octoer to now...
> Do you think it will be enough Selwyn...
> Must I send more


So in 10 minutes from now you're doing the booking ;-)

I personally believe that's enough evidences and they should be satisfied..

My birthday too is next month on 22, when is yours?


----------



## Charlz

Ok thanks
Mine is on the 7th


----------



## Charlz

Ok thanks
Mine is on the 7th


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Ok thanks
> Mine is on the 7th


My gut feeling says there's a big big chance they give you the PV before your bd so that they don't need to issue a Tourist Visa and then afterwards a PV ;-) Let's hope so X


----------



## Charlz

Yes..im praying for that
Fingers crossed..

Thanks


----------



## Atc

I lodged my 309 visa application in February this year through the tsl contact. l submitted medicals and police clearance with the initial application and yesterday the department requested for police check from my sponso. Just believe in God all is well


----------



## Selwyn

Atc said:


> I lodged my 309 visa application on 23 Feb 17 from zimbabwe through the tsl contact. l submitted medicals and police clearance with the initial application and yesterday 15 March 17 the department requested for police check from my sponsor my wife. Just believe in God all is well


Hey Atc, that looks good at least you heard a word from them. Me it's been nearly 6 months and no words yet, so I proceeded with my medical last week. Keep us updated!


----------



## Atc

Selwyn said:


> Hey Atc, that looks good at least you heard a word from them. Me it's been nearly 6 months and no words yet, so I proceeded with my medical last week. Keep us updated!


That was a good idea.


----------



## Charlz

I did my daughters medicals today...
Even my medicals and biometrics was requested within a month from application date


----------



## Hopeful123

Just a quick question has anyone contacted the Consulate in Pretoria for an update on their visa? What feedback did you get?


----------



## Charlz

I did yesterday. .
They just said they sent an email to my case officer. 
Thats all..


----------



## Hopeful123

Thank you so much...... oh that answer is so frustrating! I have re applied for another police clearance as my old one has expired, they have not asked for it, but I want to be ready just in case..... this waiting is so hard....its 8 months and 24...very very long days I have been waiting....... lets hope we all get some good news soon.


----------



## Charlz

Yes...but nothing better then trying them if you want.
Make sure you got your police clearance ready.
They requested more info from me last week.
So everything is in and im waiting.
Im hoping I hear by tomorrow so I can leave before my birthday.

Thanks
Charlene


----------



## Hopeful123

H Charlz... could you please foward me their contact details, Im going to give it a bash and willlet you know.... I would love to get our visa before our wedding anniversary (http://www.australiaforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=295025)


----------



## Charlz

Done
Try to always call before 11.30


----------



## Hopeful123

Hi Charlz holding thumbs for you.... let us know if you hear anything.... Thanks


----------



## Charlz

Thanks
Did you call them today..
Holding thumbs too... for all of youll


----------



## Hopeful123

No my agent sent a letter and requested i hold off a few days hoping for a response before I call them ... so Im going to give it a week then give them a ring, will let you know if I here anything, thanks


----------



## Charlz

Ok....im hoping I hear something by next Wednesday so ill quickly book my ticket
And leave..


----------



## Selwyn

I hope you guys get your visa asap, so as to give me some hope! So far didn't hear anything from them and been nearly 6 months since I lodged my application. My status online still says "received" as for my sponsor still says "submitted". I reckon you guys won't know your status on IMMI account given that it's your agent who has done the application...


----------



## Charlz

Yes...we wont know anything...atleast I know my case officer has been working on my case since they asked for more info..but I pray I get my visa by next week so we can spend my birthday together since we missed Christmas. .new years and the anniversary...but I did say if they still working on my partner visa then they must atleadt grant my tourist visa but I wont come back home ill go on holiday and go backto AAustralia once granted...


----------



## Selwyn

Yea, thats what you should do and it's for sure they gonna give you the PV very soon. Let's hope they grant you this next week so that you don't have to pay for a tourist visa and then having to go offshore for a holiday just for the sake of obtaining the visa.... Less headache!


----------



## ampk

Selwyn, you know enough about the system now that unless you stuffed up your application big time. That it will be approved and is just the waiting game!

I am sure you have addressed all requirements, but know you just wish to hear from them.

That does not happen much and generally from those that know less than you.

Have a Castle or 2 and relax.


----------



## Charlz

Selwyn said:


> Yea, thats what you should do and it's for sure they gonna give you the PV very soon. Let's hope they grant you this next week so that you don't have to pay for a tourist visa and then having to go offshore for a holiday just for the sake of obtaining the visa.... Less headache!


Already applied for a tourist visa two weeks ago
Hubby applied from australia for me


----------



## Selwyn

Indeed, I so much wished I could hear something...

That waiting game is really challenging sometimes to maintain a long distance relationship..


----------



## Charlz

That I will second you on


----------



## Treme

Selwyn said:


> I hope you guys get your visa asap, so as to give me some hope! So far didn't hear anything from them and been nearly 6 months since I lodged my application. My status online still says "received" as for my sponsor still says "submitted". I reckon you guys won't know your status on IMMI account given that it's your agent who has done the application...


Just before ours was granted the sponsor went from submitted to APPROVED. status of application went to "assessment in progress" that kind of gave us a heads up on things were moving but sometimes some people never get any change in status at all and its just granted. So I dont know if Immiaccount changes reflect whats going on behind the scenes but it did for us.

Good luck to everyone applying in Pretoria.


----------



## Hopeful123

Thanks for the info and encouragement. How long after the status of application went to "assessment in progress" did you wait before your visa was granted?


----------



## Selwyn

Treme said:


> Just before ours was granted the sponsor went from submitted to APPROVED. status of application went to "assessment in progress" that kind of gave us a heads up on things were moving but sometimes some people never get any change in status at all and its just granted. So I dont know if Immiaccount changes reflect whats going on behind the scenes but it did for us.
> 
> Good luck to everyone applying in Pretoria.


Yea I also heard same thing as you said above.


----------



## Selwyn

After Treme's grant, let's hope things get moving now and hear some more grants from Pretoria soon...


----------



## Treme

Hopeful123 said:


> Thanks for the info and encouragement. How long after the status of application went to "assessment in progress" did you wait before your visa was granted?


Assessment in progress was there for a couple of months prior to grant. I have heard of people who went straight from submitted to finalised though.


----------



## Treme

Selwyn said:


> After Treme's grant, let's hope things get moving now and hear some more grants from Pretoria soon...


I hope you all get the grant soon. The wait is so frustrating especially when you hear nothing for over 8 months. Already subscribed to this thread.


----------



## Selwyn

Treme said:


> I hope you all get the grant soon. The wait is so frustrating especially when you hear nothing for over 8 months. Already subscribed to this thread.


Yea true and it's worst when partners are living apart for so long (like me and my fiancee)....


----------



## Charlz

Yay...I got my visa yesterday...27 March 2017.
My partner and I tried our best to get me there before my birthday. 
Even applied for a tourist visa 3 weeks ago from australia. 
I called them everyday for the past 5 days explaining that I would like to go before 
My birthday...on whatever visa they grant me I dont care I just wanna spend my birthday with my husband. Few hours later received a call from my agent that got my partner visa..im so excited...
Im leaving next week...so hard to get bookings because its the start of the school holidays.
I wish all of youll will hear some news soon..please keep us updated and our meet up.


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Yay...I got my visa yesterday...27 March 2017.
> My partner and I tried our best to get me there before my birthday.
> Even applied for a tourist visa 3 weeks ago from australia.
> I called them everyday for the past 5 days explaining that I would like to go before
> My birthday...on whatever visa they grant me I dont care I just wanna spend my birthday with my husband. Few hours later received a call from my agent that got my partner visa..im so excited...
> Im leaving next week...so hard to get bookings because its the start of the school holidays.
> I wish all of youll will hear some news soon..please keep us updated and our meet up.


OMG! Congrats my dear friend!!! I'm really so excited and happy for you  Thank you for always keeping this thread active and us updated on the progress. So, my prediction was right??? LOL

Yes, I heard next week school holidays. But I hope you'll get your booking sorted soon.

Yes of course, we shall keep you updated and definitely plan the meet up, which most likely would be next year as you know....


----------



## Charlz

Thanks..I will still be here to support youll...
No dont say next year...have faith youll all will get it this year. .
Im super excited...couldnt even sleep...


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Thanks..I will still be here to support youll...
> No dont say next year...have faith youll all will get it this year. .
> Im super excited...couldnt even sleep...


Lol, I woke up this morning seeing an email notification from you and realised the timing seems odd as it looks too early today or too late yesterday but not sure.

Yes if I get it anytime between June-Dec 17 then I'll move permanently next Feb-Mar 18 because I need to consider the 3 months notice period to leave my current job and also I would prefer working till December 17 to get my annual + performance bonus (God knows how long it shall take me to get a job in my Accounting field in Oz). Else given that my PC will expire this Aug and if I get my visa by July 17 I believe they shall tell me I need to enter by Aug 17, so I might come for 3 weeks holidays just to activate my visa


----------



## Hopeful123

Congratulations Charlz all the best in your new life..... hold thumbs for the rest of us


----------



## Charlz

Will do thanks alot guys...
The thought of looking for a new job is another thing. .
Im an international chef...im sure I would find something soon..


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Will do thanks alot guys...
> The thought of looking for a new job is another thing. .
> Im an international chef...im sure I would find something soon..


Wish you all the best in the upcoming exciting adventure Charlene! Cheers


----------



## Briessie

Charlz said:


> Yay...I got my visa yesterday...27 March 2017.
> My partner and I tried our best to get me there before my birthday.
> Even applied for a tourist visa 3 weeks ago from australia.
> I called them everyday for the past 5 days explaining that I would like to go before
> My birthday...on whatever visa they grant me I dont care I just wanna spend my birthday with my husband. Few hours later received a call from my agent that got my partner visa..im so excited...
> Im leaving next week...so hard to get bookings because its the start of the school holidays.
> I wish all of youll will hear some news soon..please keep us updated and our meet up.


Congratulations that's great news. Hope we all get ours soon. Few approvals this week from Pretoria. May application got theirs today and u applied July so it's not about who applied first. All the best with your move.


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Congratulations that's great news. Hope we all get ours soon. Few approvals this week from Pretoria. May application got theirs today and u applied July so it's not about who applied first. All the best with your move.


Hi Briessie! You know anybody else who got their approvals besides Charlz and Treme?


----------



## Briessie

Selwyn said:


> Hi Briessie! You know anybody else who got their approvals besides Charlz and Treme?


Yes 2 Zimbabweans applied thru Pretoria.


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Yes 2 Zimbabweans applied thru Pretoria.


Ah great to hear this! Thanks a lot for keeping us informed. Let's hope all of us now hear positive news soon... Dyu know your status online?


----------



## Bekatina

My husband is Nigerian and living in Malaysia. We also applied from Malaysia and was advised that we are classified has high risk as well due to his origin is Nigeria. they are working together with the pretoria office to investigate any paperwork and 2 weeks ago requested more information which I provided last week and confirmed today they have received it and will be sending to Pretoria to investigate but couldn't provide a time frame as every case is different. We applied 9th June 2016 and will be 10 months in 10 days time. Will keep you all updated if I hear anything.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> My husband is Nigerian and living in Malaysia. We also applied from Malaysia and was advised that we are classified has high risk as well due to his origin is Nigeria. they are working together with the pretoria office to investigate any paperwork and 2 weeks ago requested more information which I provided last week and confirmed today they have received it and will be sending to Pretoria to investigate but couldn't provide a time frame as every case is different. We applied 9th June 2016 and will be 10 months in 10 days time. Will keep you all updated if I hear anything.


Thanks for the update Bekatina. Hope you get yours asap...


----------



## Hopeful123

Hi I have received a request for a updated pcc


----------



## Selwyn

Hopeful123 said:


> Hi I have received a request for a updated pcc


Hey there! That's good! Btw, when did you submit your PCC?


----------



## Hopeful123

Originally in July last year so its expired (only valid 6 mths)


----------



## Selwyn

Hopeful123 said:


> Originally in July last year so its expired (only valid 6 mths)


Oh I thought all PCC is valid for a year. Anyway, crossing fingers you get your grant very soon. Keep us updated


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> Thanks for the update Bekatina. Hope you get yours asap...


Thanks Selwyn. hope you receive yours very soon too.

I did mine online and did medicals, pcc everything by 28th June. both should last for 12 mths. My status went from submitted to Assessment in progress since 28th June 2016.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> Thanks Selwyn. hope you receive yours very soon too.
> 
> I did mine online and did medicals, pcc everything by 28th June. both should last for 12 mths. My status went from submitted to Assessment in progress since 28th June 2016.


Thanks Bekatina. Keep us posted...


----------



## Atc

Charlz said:


> Yay...I got my visa yesterday...27 March 2017.
> My partner and I tried our best to get me there before my birthday.
> Even applied for a tourist visa 3 weeks ago from australia.
> I called them everyday for the past 5 days explaining that I would like to go before
> My birthday...on whatever visa they grant me I dont care I just wanna spend my birthday with my husband. Few hours later received a call from my agent that got my partner visa..im so excited...
> Im leaving next week...so hard to get bookings because its the start of the school holidays.
> I wish all of youll will hear some news soon..please keep us updated and our meet up.


Congratulations hey.


----------



## |Loulaa

Hi guys,

I'm an Australian Citizen and my partner is Zambian.

We applied for a 309 visa on 14 March 2016, we were contacted by immigration (through our lawyer) on 16 March 2017 requesting he provide a new Zambian police clearance and complete his medicals.

This has all been done now so we are just waiting to receive a decision now.

I am currently living in Zambia with him after being long distance for 10 months, but we are hoping it won't be too much longer and we can return to Australia together!


----------



## Selwyn

|Loulaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm an Australian Citizen and my partner is Zambian.
> 
> We applied for a 309 visa on 14 March 2016, we were contacted by immigration (through our lawyer) on 16 March 2017 requesting he provide a new Zambian police clearance and complete his medicals.
> 
> This has all been done now so we are just waiting to receive a decision now.
> 
> I am currently living in Zambia with him after being long distance for 10 months, but we are hoping it won't be too much longer and we can return to Australia together!


Thanks for joining in |Loulaa. I'm sure you'll get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Charlz

Hi guys 
Im on the plane to melbourne..
Will be there in 8 hours..
You will get it soon..once they start asking for info .you know the case
Officer working on your stuff


----------



## Hopeful123

I submitted mine and my daughters pcc today.... hold thumbs for us.... Charlene... how exciting, enjoy travel safe


----------



## Selwyn

Charlz said:


> Hi guys
> Im on the plane to melbourne..
> Will be there in 8 hours..
> You will get it soon..once they start asking for info .you know the case
> Officer working on your stuff


Have a nice flight Charlz and let me wish you a very happy birthday 1 day in advance! Btw, your bd in Aussie (Melbourne) timing is in 3 hours! lol


----------



## Selwyn

Hopeful123 said:


> I submitted mine and my daughters pcc today.... hold thumbs for us.... Charlene... how exciting, enjoy travel safe


Crossing fingers for you Hopeful123! Looks like you should be getting it very soon.


----------



## Hopeful123

Woo hoo we got our partner visa's today


----------



## Selwyn

Hopeful123 said:


> Woo hoo we got our partner visa's today


Hey dear! I'm so happy for you. Congratulations on the grant! Wish you and your partner a blessed life together. Enjoy Australia as well ;-)


----------



## Bekatina

Hopeful123 said:


> Woo hoo we got our partner visa's today


Congratulation. Great news happy for you. How long has it been since you got your visa


----------



## Hopeful123

Bekatina said:


> Congratulation. Great news happy for you. How long has it been since you got your visa


Hi, we applied 30.06.2016


----------



## KelM

Hopeful123 said:


> Woo hoo we got our partner visa's today


Congratulations! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;

Our application was only lodged 19 January 2017, so seems like there is a long wait ahead.


----------



## Selwyn

KelM said:


> Congratulations! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Our application was only lodged 19 January 2017, so seems like there is a long wait ahead.


Thanks for joining us KeIM. It looks SA Citizen's applications are being processed between 8-12 months while Non SA Citizens between 12-18 months. Keep us updated as you hear more on your application and crossing fingers for you...


----------



## Atc

Hopeful123 said:


> Woo hoo we got our partner visa's today


Congrats. God is faithful always


----------



## Atc

KelM said:


> Congratulations! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Our application was only lodged 19 January 2017, so seems like there is a long wait ahead.


Do not under estimate the power of the living God. Just believe.


----------



## Charlz

Hi

Congrats Hopeful...
Its been almost one week im in Australia. 
So far loving it..
@selwyn..have you heard anything as yet..
Missed my husband so much


----------



## |Loulaa

Hi guys,

Just an update to let you know my partner's visa was accepted last Thursday, 13 April 2017!!

We applied on 14 March 2016, then requested to do his medical by the case officer and submit new Zambian police clearance on 16 March 2017. All information requested was submitted to immigration on 11 April 2017 and we had a grant letter by 13 April (2 days later!)

He is Zambian so we applied online however the application was assessed through Pretoria.

Goodluck to everyone else waiting - it feels like it will never come! and then it simply does.. hang in there.


----------



## Selwyn

|Loulaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update to let you know my partner's visa was accepted last Thursday, 13 April 2017!!
> 
> We applied on 14 March 2016, then requested to do his medical by the case officer and submit new Zambian police clearance on 16 March 2017. All information requested was submitted to immigration on 11 April 2017 and we had a grant letter by 13 April (2 days later!)
> 
> He is Zambian so we applied online however the application was assessed through Pretoria.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else waiting - it feels like it will never come! and then it simply does.. hang in there.


Hi |Loulaa! Congrats dear. Really happy for you and your partner. Wish you both all the best in your "new" adventure in Aus together. It looks like Pretoria office is now following the strict standard processing time. Hopefully mine shall be granted by this Sept 2017. Take care and thank you for updating us...


----------



## |Loulaa

Selwyn said:


> Hi |Loulaa! Congrats dear. Really happy for you and your partner. Wish you both all the best in your "new" adventure in Aus together. It looks like Pretoria office is now following the strict standard processing time. Hopefully mine shall be granted by this Sept 2017. Take care and thank you for updating us...


Thanks Selwyn, you will definitely hear soon I'm sure!
One thing I had never mentioned before was that my partner and I have been going through this immigration stuff since June 2015 when we found out his visa had expired and unfortunately he had overstayed his visa. We applied onshore and they refused the application so then we went about applying offshore. Between an onshore application fee, lawyers fees, offshore application fee and more lawyers fees (minimal) plus my flights backwards and forwards to Zambia and also spending money in 2016 we worked out this thing has cost us about $30,000 AUD!

It has truly been a long road, but I hope thats some inspiration for everyone else still waiting!

Selwyn make sure you keep us updated on your own progress!


----------



## Selwyn

|Loulaa said:


> Thanks Selwyn, you will definitely hear soon I'm sure!
> One thing I had never mentioned before was that my partner and I have been going through this immigration stuff since June 2015 when we found out his visa had expired and unfortunately he had overstayed his visa. We applied onshore and they refused the application so then we went about applying offshore. Between an onshore application fee, lawyers fees, offshore application fee and more lawyers fees (minimal) plus my flights backwards and forwards to Zambia and also spending money in 2016 we worked out this thing has cost us about $30,000 AUD!
> 
> It has truly been a long road, but I hope thats some inspiration for everyone else still waiting!
> 
> Selwyn make sure you keep us updated on your own progress!


I feel for you and honestly can't imagine all the strengths + courage + patience you must have gathered along with the money. Now you guys are going for a better future for sure and your relationship is definitely more solid than ever before. And yea, your case gives hope to a lot of people, so thank you for sharing.

Yes I shall keep you all updated on my progress.


----------



## Briessie

|Loulaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update to let you know my partner's visa was accepted last Thursday, 13 April 2017!!
> 
> We applied on 14 March 2016, then requested to do his medical by the case officer and submit new Zambian police clearance on 16 March 2017. All information requested was submitted to immigration on 11 April 2017 and we had a grant letter by 13 April (2 days later!)
> 
> He is Zambian so we applied online however the application was assessed through Pretoria.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else waiting - it feels like it will never come! and then it simply does.. hang in there.


Congratulations guys. 
Hope to hear good news soon. The wait is a killer. Just a quick question 
So my husband was offered a job here in Aus through my boss's friend company. The company offering him the job sent him an email confirming that they will hire him once he move permanently to Aussie. Do you think we should forward the email to immigration or it's going to sound too desperate to relocate and send the wrong message about our application.


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Congratulations guys.
> Hope to hear good news soon. The wait is a killer. Just a quick question
> So my husband was offered a job here in Aus through my boss's friend company. The company offering him the job sent him an email confirming that they will hire him once he move permanently to Aussie. Do you think we should forward the email to immigration or it's going to sound too desperate to relocate and send the wrong message about our application.


Hi there! First of all congrats to your husband for already getting a job in the pocket, only a few are lucky like him. Well in your shoes I would have provided that letter given that it's an additional supporting showing that you are helping him already before his arrival. Moreover, I don't think this will sound too desperate or sending the wrong message to the dept.

Last but not the least, you have already engaged an agent, so the latter would definitely give you a better advise on this.


----------



## ampk

There is no migration regulation that I am aware that does not allow non Australia's to look for work while outside Australia.

But it is not allowed while in Australia on say a Visitor Visa - this job may affect a Visitor Visa application but not your Partner Visa application.


----------



## Briessie

Thank you guys. Our migration agent not really meeting our expectations. We met in Bali last month with my husband and we sent our itinerary's and pictures after our trip but we had a feeling the migration agent didn't forward the documents to immigration and sure enough she had not forwarded and she apologised after we told her we want you to forward as per our request coz she was saying evidence submitted after application has been sent won't count which ain't true. So asking her about the letter I feel like it's a waste of time. I will just tell her to forward the job offer email then. Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## Briessie

Hi guys do y'all know your caseworkers if so can we please share initials of them even those who got their grants please share your caseworkers initials.


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Hi guys do y'all know your caseworkers if so can we please share initials of them even those who got their grants please share your caseworkers initials.


Hi! No I've never been contacted by anybody. Did you? In the affirmative, when and what info did they request? Btw I sent an email to the general email ID and someone with initial PN replied to me, without really helping me on my query. Give me the initials of yours for my future ref


----------



## robyn92

Hi everyone, 

I wish I had found this thread earlier- I've been quietly going mad while waiting 'on my own'! We made our initial submission on 21 October 2016 and had all our docs, biometrics and medicals submitted by the end of November. My online tracker has said "assessment in progress" since December and the sponsor section says "submitted".

I'm from Cape Town and my partner is Australian- he is here on a tourist visa and has just applied for the South African equivalent of de facto visa so that he can work here while we wait for this visa. We fulfil the relationship criteria quite strongly (lived together in both South Africa and Australia for 3 years, joint bank accounts, PLENTY of social evidence etc etc etc) but our case is quite complicated otherwise due to medical issues. 

We opted not to go through a migration agency (at the recommendation of a migration agent!) so we submitted online ourselves. 

I called TLS contact a few months ago and the guy told me that "no new is good news" (if only that made this easier!) and that the waiting time for SA citizens is currently 8-12 months and if I haven't heard after 8 months I can call again and they will be able to give me specific updates on my visa. As of 21 June I will be phoning all day everyday!

Sorry for the long message, but I'm so happy to find a "South African" feed!


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wish I had found this thread earlier- I've been quietly going mad while waiting 'on my own'! We made our initial submission on 21 October 2016 and had all our docs, biometrics and medicals submitted by the end of November. My online tracker has said "assessment in progress" since December and the sponsor section says "submitted".
> 
> I'm from Cape Town and my partner is Australian- he is here on a tourist visa and has just applied for the South African equivalent of de facto visa so that he can work here while we wait for this visa. We fulfil the relationship criteria quite strongly (lived together in both South Africa and Australia for 3 years, joint bank accounts, PLENTY of social evidence etc etc etc) but our case is quite complicated otherwise due to medical issues.
> 
> We opted not to go through a migration agency (at the recommendation of a migration agent!) so we submitted online ourselves.
> 
> I called TLS contact a few months ago and the guy told me that "no new is good news" (if only that made this easier!) and that the waiting time for SA citizens is currently 8-12 months and if I haven't heard after 8 months I can call again and they will be able to give me specific updates on my visa. As of 21 June I will be phoning all day everyday!
> 
> Sorry for the long message, but I'm so happy to find a "South African" feed!


Hey Robyn! Thanks for joining in! If you read the last 4-5 pages in this thread you will note that 2-3 SA Citizens indeed got their grants within 8-9 months as for Non-SA they got theirs within 12-13 months. It's been 1-2 days over 7 months for me and I hope I'll get mine within 5 months from now.

FYI, my account never changed status, neither the sponsor's. I also heard the "no news is good news" thing and I'm really crossing fingers it is indeed as my application too is complex given that my fiancee was previously married and only got divorced less than a year before I applied for the PMV. Did you apply for Partner Visa or PMV?

I am sorry to hear about the medical condition and hope everything shall be alright sooner rather than later.

Please keep us updated as you hear more from your CO and also let us know if you have ever been contacted by a CO.


----------



## robyn92

Thanks Selwyn! It seems like it you know what's potting around here  

I see that- holding thumbs the same applies to me! I applied for the Partner Visa. 

Thank you, everything's fine now but it's more a concern with my medical history. Much like with everything to do with these visa's there is no clear cut path so we're just holding thumbs. 

Good luck with your wait too. I am constantly puzzled at how long these things take!


----------



## ampk

robyn92,

Can you expand on the medical condition?

Some agents don't give good advice (even if they are registered).

Any medical issue needs to be well addressed.


----------



## robyn92

Hi, 

I had cancer a few years ago. I prefer not to talk about it on these forums as people tend to assume it's an automatic rejection and I don't need that kind of negative energy!

We compiled a comprehensive application which includes a whole section about my medical history- this included some of the information that they would request for a medical waiver should they find we do not pass the medical requirements (the risk being that they might deem that I would put 'strain' on public health expenditure / reduce Aus citizen's access to medicine/procedures in short supply should I have a recurrence all of which is a major supposition). 

I know some agents are useless (been there!) but I got second and third opinions. We took nearly 2 years to compile our evidence and did a lot of legislative research too. I know (good) agents are there for a reason but I'm confident we put forward the best possible application that we could. It's all submitted now so there's no going back and we'll deal with any obstacles when we get to them and will bring in a migration lawyer who specialises in medical waivers if needs be.


----------



## Briessie

Hi 

Wasn't contacted but when our migration agent sent more evidence she cc'd two pple in one of them emails and only one person cc'd in the last email she sent. Initials are OB and JL ( first and last name initials)


----------



## ampk

You seem to have a handle on it robyn92.

Hope not needed but there are 2 people that are considered the experts and the ones to seek for medical issues on visas. So if you do need you can find the names easily on this site.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

robyn92 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had cancer a few years ago. I prefer not to talk about it on these forums as people tend to assume it's an automatic rejection and I don't need that kind of negative energy!
> 
> We compiled a comprehensive application which includes a whole section about my medical history- this included some of the information that they would request for a medical waiver should they find we do not pass the medical requirements (the risk being that they might deem that I would put 'strain' on public health expenditure / reduce Aus citizen's access to medicine/procedures in short supply should I have a recurrence all of which is a major supposition).
> 
> I know some agents are useless (been there!) but I got second and third opinions. We took nearly 2 years to compile our evidence and did a lot of legislative research too. I know (good) agents are there for a reason but I'm confident we put forward the best possible application that we could. It's all submitted now so there's no going back and we'll deal with any obstacles when we get to them and will bring in a migration lawyer who specialises in medical waivers if needs be.


I'm sorry to hear you had to deal with that. But a note to the good. I had cancer 6 years ago. Just had my medicals and cleared them with flying colors. Sounds like you have all of your ducks in a row, so you should be good. I love the positivity! Keep your head up! Fingers crossed for you that you get your grant soon.


----------



## ampk

LRR is not an uneducated poster.
In fact she has learnt the system well.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

ampk said:


> LRR is not an uneducated poster.
> In fact she has learnt the system well.


I don't know about that...but one or our MARA agents on here did tell me I could consider a career in Immigration after all the research I've had to do for my own visas! LOL


----------



## Briessie

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I don't know about that...but one or our MARA agents on here did tell me I could consider a career in Immigration after all the research I've had to do for my own visas! LOL


We applied a month after you. Did they request for medicals? Usually when they request documents you not far from getting a grant. All the post. Fingers crossed we all get ours soon. Pretoria needs to work a bit quick on family visas.


----------



## Selwyn

This thread has been dormant for 2 weeks. I took it that there's been no news. Keep us posted, even if it's a simple contact from a CO or change in status...


----------



## robyn92

I literally have not heard a peep since lodging except for the automated request for medicals and biometrics straight after applying... this whole "no news is good news" business is really testing my patience!


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> I literally have not heard a peep since lodging except for the automated request for medicals and biometrics straight after applying... this whole "no news is good news" business is really testing my patience!


Lol same here... With the end of FY ending soon, I hope there are still lots of quotas for 309 and PMV to be granted. Crossing fingers XX


----------



## ampk

It is almost end of year for visa grants, so it is always slow around now. From memory there is a bit of a spike in grants in about 1 months time, but only at places the quota has not been meet.


----------



## robyn92

Do you know hat happens to our applications if the quota has been filled ? Do they push them over to the new FY at the 'top of the pile' so as so say or does it go back to the bottom?


----------



## ampk

You stay at the top, if quota is filled they don't touch file till July 1.


----------



## Bekatina

The case officer requested more information on the 10th March which I supplied to them within 2 weeks. I emailed them on the 9th May to follow up as we have been waiting 11 months and the medical will be expiring on the 14th June as per their request to do it at that time. I received an email last week advising that its still processing and will advise if they require any more information from me. 9th June we will be reaching our 12 month mark and is getting frustrating as they don't really provide no feedback at all. Hoping everyone gets there's before EOFY.


----------



## soro

Hi all - 

We just got our prospective marriage visa granted! 

We applied in late Oct 2016, so about 6 months ago. My fiance is Lebanese, but we live in Liberia and he has lived here his whole life. 

Now we are just trying to rapidly change our wedding plans as we didn't expect to get it granted so fast! Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Selwyn

soro said:


> Hi all -
> 
> We just got our prospective marriage visa granted!
> 
> We applied in late Oct 2016, so about 6 months ago. My fiance is Lebanese, but we live in Liberia and he has lived here his whole life.
> 
> Now we are just trying to rapidly change our wedding plans as we didn't expect to get it granted so fast! Wish you all the best of luck!


Hey Soro! Congrats and wish you both all the blessings for the future exciting life in Aus. Thanks for keeping us updated!!

I had submitted my PMV on 30 Sept 2016 and provided by police check with initial application and also did medical end of Mar 17 but so far didn't hear anything. However, my application is a bit complicated and therefore I'm sure more scrutiny would be performed and also I'm from high risk country. If ever I get the grant this month, then this might help greatly and can think of moving to Aus by start of Sep (not sure but depending on work projects), but if not, then it won't make much difference if it's granted between June-Nov 16 as I won't move in Aus post Sept for work related reasons.

Have a blast!!!


----------



## soro

Hey Selwyn, 
My fiance is also from a high risk (Lebanon) and then has lived in a high risk (Liberia) all his life. Our timeline for medicals and police clearance are pretty much the same as yours. We never heard anything from the Pretoria office before today and the 'status' on the application on immiaccount never changed, I checked it two days ago and it just said "received" and then this morning we got the grant email. So it seems you get no notice about when it will be granted. 

I don't know how the system works in terms of processing, I think we were just really lucky for it to be granted so fast. I wish you the best of luck with everything. I know it will come through for you, and hopefully, it will be very soon. 

We don't think we can actually move until the end of the year as we both have work commitments, but it is still nice to have the visa so we can do proper planning. 

Thinking of you and hoping you get lucky like we did!!


----------



## Selwyn

soro said:


> Hey Selwyn,
> My fiance is also from a high risk (Lebanon) and then has lived in a high risk (Liberia) all his life. Our timeline for medicals and police clearance are pretty much the same as yours. We never heard anything from the Pretoria office before today and the 'status' on the application on immiaccount never changed, I checked it two days ago and it just said "received" and then this morning we got the grant email. So it seems you get no notice about when it will be granted.
> 
> I don't know how the system works in terms of processing, I think we were just really lucky for it to be granted so fast. I wish you the best of luck with everything. I know it will come through for you, and hopefully, it will be very soon.
> 
> We don't think we can actually move until the end of the year as we both have work commitments, but it is still nice to have the visa so we can do proper planning.
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping you get lucky like we did!!


Thanks a lot Soro! Crossing fingers and toes... You are right, it is always nice to get the visa asap so that we can do proper planning. Thank you also for sharing these details as this kind of given some little hope.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> The case officer requested more information on the 10th March which I supplied to them within 2 weeks. I emailed them on the 9th May to follow up as we have been waiting 11 months and the medical will be expiring on the 14th June as per their request to do it at that time. I received an email last week advising that its still processing and will advise if they require any more information from me. 9th June we will be reaching our 12 month mark and is getting frustrating as they don't really provide no feedback at all. Hoping everyone gets there's before EOFY.


Any update dear??


----------



## miss-sunshine009

|Loulaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update to let you know my partner's visa was accepted last Thursday, 13 April 2017!!
> 
> We applied on 14 March 2016, then requested to do his medical by the case officer and submit new Zambian police clearance on 16 March 2017. All information requested was submitted to immigration on 11 April 2017 and we had a grant letter by 13 April (2 days later!)
> 
> He is Zambian so we applied online however the application was assessed through Pretoria.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else waiting - it feels like it will never come! and then it simply does.. hang in there.


That's amazing, congrats to you 
Seems the timeline is about 13 months My hubby is in South Africa and we have only just applied in March


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> Any update dear??


Immigration emailed me last week asking for more supporting documents to show our marriage is registered in the court house in Nigeria. Our family is getting all the relevant documents on our behalf and should email them next week with all the documents which they have given us 28 days to issue. It took them 7 weeks for other documents to come back to ask for more. I guess at least I know they are looking at the papers. Hopefully this will be the last time they ask for more. It will be 12 months on friday since we applied. Have booked to go and see my husband next month as its now been 8 months since we saw each other.

Hopefully you get some information on yours soon. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> Immigration emailed me last week asking for more supporting documents to show our marriage is registered in the court house in Nigeria. Our family is getting all the relevant documents on our behalf and should email them next week with all the documents which they have given us 28 days to issue. It took them 7 weeks for other documents to come back to ask for more. I guess at least I know they are looking at the papers. Hopefully this will be the last time they ask for more. It will be 12 months on friday since we applied. Have booked to go and see my husband next month as its now been 8 months since we saw each other.
> 
> Hopefully you get some information on yours soon. Will keep you updated.


Thanks a lot for sharing. Definitely it's a relief to know that they are actively looking at your application and I hope that's the last piece of info required so they can grant you the visa (would have been best had they requested this info since last communication itself).

Yes please do keep us posted as soon as you get an update.

My application just completed 8 months, so I'm sure I won't hear anything so soon. Anyway, crossing fingers.


----------



## robyn92

Just wanted to see if anyone in South Africa has a GOOD migration agent they would recommend? I want to apply for a tourist visa and I really don't want to mess it up! I'm based in Cape Town/Durban.


----------



## ampk

There are several that often post on here, they are all very good.

I think you will find them better than a SA based one.


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone in South Africa has a GOOD migration agent they would recommend? I want to apply for a tourist visa and I really don't want to mess it up! I'm based in Cape Town/Durban.


Hi robyn92! No offense to SA Agents, but I can confirm that those agents from Oz who often post here are really good, as confirmed by ampk. You can def consider them...


----------



## Selwyn

Btw, in one of your previous post you had mentioned "if I haven't heard after 8 months I can call again and they will be able to give me specific updates on my visa. As of 21 June I will be phoning all day everyday!".

So, did you call? Any progress? My application would be 9 months tomorrow and last week I finally got a response on my 3rd follow up emails but the lady simply said the waiting time is 12-17 months.


----------



## robyn92

Selwyn said:


> Btw, in one of your previous post you had mentioned "if I haven't heard after 8 months I can call again and they will be able to give me specific updates on my visa. As of 21 June I will be phoning all day everyday!".
> 
> So, did you call? Any progress? My application would be 9 months tomorrow and last week I finally got a response on my 3rd follow up emails but the lady simply said the waiting time is 12-17 months.


Oh my goodness Selwyn, it's been a very frustrating week! I've spoken to them on the phone once (after a half an hour wait), and emailed three times and each response I've had has been so vague and they never answer simple yes and no questions (or come close to it in fact). I don't know if this is just because it is based in South Africa but I was very underwhelmed by my interactions! Basically they said just look at the updated waiting times on the DIPB website which say 75% of applications (for 309 which is my subclass) are processed in 11 months globally and 95% in 15 months. Which is literally NO help. The only thing they remotely helped with was that they said I am allowed to apply for a tourist visit and that they expect it of people waiting on partner visas (with the obvious caveat of "but each application is assessed individually and we cannot guarantee the outcome" blah blah blah). So the tourist visa it is!


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> Oh my goodness Selwyn, it's been a very frustrating week! I've spoken to them on the phone once (after a half an hour wait), and emailed three times and each response I've had has been so vague and they never answer simple yes and no questions (or come close to it in fact). I don't know if this is just because it is based in South Africa but I was very underwhelmed by my interactions! Basically they said just look at the updated waiting times on the DIPB website which say 75% of applications (for 309 which is my subclass) are processed in 11 months globally and 95% in 15 months. Which is literally NO help. The only thing they remotely helped with was that they said I am allowed to apply for a tourist visit and that they expect it of people waiting on partner visas (with the obvious caveat of "but each application is assessed individually and we cannot guarantee the outcome" blah blah blah). So the tourist visa it is!


I've made some research here and on SA Australia forums, and I noted that 300 and 309 applications were being granted between 2-6 months prior to 2016 (Even a Mauritian got hers in 2-3 months). You might think they changed the Global Processing times, but applicants from UK/Canada/Germany are being processed between 1-6 months currently!

This processing time is having an impact on our distance relationship and it's really making me worried unfortunately. We are also unable to plan the future (when to come exactly/when to get married/when to start applying for jobs there/etc), I'm unable to plan my current work plan (3 months notice period/looking for a candidate to replace me/etc) and also on my personal projects...


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> Btw, in one of your previous post you had mentioned "if I haven't heard after 8 months I can call again and they will be able to give me specific updates on my visa. As of 21 June I will be phoning all day everyday!".
> 
> So, did you call? Any progress? My application would be 9 months tomorrow and last week I finally got a response on my 3rd follow up emails but the lady simply said the waiting time is 12-17 months.


Hi Selwyn,

Hope you are doing well.

I sent my papers immigration have asked for. Our Visa will be 13mths on the 9th July and last time it took them 7 wks before they replied that they required more information as Pretoria are conducting the checks and to be honest they are so slow. Will keep you posted but am travelling in August to visit my husband and hopefully will have news by then to come home together.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> Hi Selwyn,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I sent my papers immigration have asked for. Our Visa will be 13mths on the 9th July and last time it took them 7 wks before they replied that they required more information as Pretoria are conducting the checks and to be honest they are so slow. Will keep you posted but am travelling in August to visit my husband and hopefully will have news by then to come home together.


Hi Bekatina!

I'm doing well thank you and trust you too.

Been thinking of you, as you are the one who's currently being assessed and close to getting the grant. I hope you will get the grant asap so that you're relieved of this stress and also to help you plan the future.

Yes please keep us posted.


----------



## robyn92

*A lack-of-update update*

I thought I'd post a small update/share my misery with you all!

I contacted the high commission again yesterday to update them on new addresses and such because the immi online form wasn't working. At the end of my e-mail I asked if there was any further information they required with regards to the changes and the in the reply they said:

"Further information, if required, will be requested when your application is under assessment."

I know there's a small chance that was just a generic response but so frustrating to think my application has been sitting with them for nearly NINE months and they might not have even looked at it! We will be submitting an application for a tourist visa in August because this waiting is becoming a bit ridiculous but still holding thumbs they miraculously decide before hand.


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> I thought I'd post a small update/share my misery with you all!
> 
> I contacted the high commission again yesterday to update them on new addresses and such because the immi online form wasn't working. At the end of my e-mail I asked if there was any further information they required with regards to the changes and the in the reply they said:
> 
> "Further information, if required, will be requested when your application is under assessment."
> 
> I know there's a small chance that was just a generic response but so frustrating to think my application has been sitting with them for nearly NINE months and they might not have even looked at it! We will be submitting an application for a tourist visa in August because this waiting is becoming a bit ridiculous but still holding thumbs they miraculously decide before hand.


They also said my application has not been assessed yet. So, maybe a little chance it's just the generic response to push us away. It's definitely frustrating and me being Non-SA would be worst. A few cases where applicants have applied for Tourist Visa have made their current PMV/PV application got processed a bit more quickly, even before Tourist Visa being granted. So, let's hope yours as well.

Hopefully our friend Bekatina shall get her grant soon, so that our application move 1 step next in queue (crossing fingers!)


----------



## Selwyn

@ Bekatina - Any updates?? You already crossed 13 months!

It really sucks when there are no updates from Immigration office...


----------



## Abeez

*Updates?*

Hi there!
Just wondering if anyone has had any good news with their visa? We are still separated and waiting, it's been nearly 15 months since we applied and the pain is unbearable...we had a visitor visa but it expired in May so my husband had to leave to go back to Zambia whilst I'm in Melbourne. We have applied for another visitor visa as we can't bear to be a part, our agent can't tell us when the partner visa will be granted as it says 90% are decided within 15 months but looks like we are the unlucky 10%...just reaching out to see if anyone is in the same boat ie. did 15 months pass for anyone yet with no response from immigration? if so have you been in touch with the immigration minister?
Thanks in advance
Please pray for us.


----------



## Selwyn

Abeez said:


> Hi there!
> Just wondering if anyone has had any good news with their visa? We are still separated and waiting, it's been nearly 15 months since we applied and the pain is unbearable...we had a visitor visa but it expired in May so my husband had to leave to go back to Zambia whilst I'm in Melbourne. We have applied for another visitor visa as we can't bear to be a part, our agent can't tell us when the partner visa will be granted as it says 90% are decided within 15 months but looks like we are the unlucky 10%...just reaching out to see if anyone is in the same boat ie. did 15 months pass for anyone yet with no response from immigration? if so have you been in touch with the immigration minister?
> Thanks in advance
> Please pray for us.


OMG I'm really sorry to hear this Abeez! So you have not heard anything from them at all since you applied in May 2016?? Not even a request for medicals and PCC? Can you send them an email and do follow ups every alternate days.

Me too I've not heard anything from a CO except a reply to my email (after sending 2-3 emails) stating that my application has not been assessed yet and that the PMV timeline is as per the website (now it's 14-19 months!)


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> @ Bekatina - Any updates?? You already crossed 13 months!
> 
> It really sucks when there are no updates from Immigration office...


Hi Selwyn,

No news as yet. It will be 5 weeks on Friday since we resubmitted the extra information they required regarding our marriage certificate. Last time they requested this it took them 7-8 weeks to respond asking for more information which if its the same time frame will be the time I am in Malaysia visiting my husband. Our visa will be coming up to 14 months on the 9th August. Hoping this will be finalised by September.

Will keep in touch but at least I know they are looking at our papers, our visa is with the immigration in Malaysia but they are getting the Pretoria office to conduct checks and they are very slow doing this.


----------



## Bekatina

Abeez said:


> Hi there!
> Just wondering if anyone has had any good news with their visa? We are still separated and waiting, it's been nearly 15 months since we applied and the pain is unbearable...we had a visitor visa but it expired in May so my husband had to leave to go back to Zambia whilst I'm in Melbourne. We have applied for another visitor visa as we can't bear to be a part, our agent can't tell us when the partner visa will be granted as it says 90% are decided within 15 months but looks like we are the unlucky 10%...just reaching out to see if anyone is in the same boat ie. did 15 months pass for anyone yet with no response from immigration? if so have you been in touch with the immigration minister?
> Thanks in advance
> Please pray for us.


Hi,

We applied in June 2016 and did the medicals and Police checks as requested the same month. We will reach 14 mths in August and they are looking at our papers since March and have requested information for us to respond and this will be the second time we have submitted the papers and waiting almost 5 weeks now. I think by end of august we should hear something from them regarding our information we supplied. I am not doing this with an agent and did all the papers myself as that way I can track everything and been through this before with my ex over 10 yrs ago and used an agent and ended up doing all the work myself and paying them for nothing hence why I decided to save the money as doing it through an agent doesn't make them process it any faster. I am in Melbourne also. Nice to have someone in the same state. My husband is Nigerian but lives in Malaysia for 8 yrs now.


----------



## Abeez

Selwyn said:


> OMG I'm really sorry to hear this Abeez! So you have not heard anything from them at all since you applied in May 2016?? Not even a request for medicals and PCC? Can you send them an email and do follow ups every alternate days.
> 
> Me too I've not heard anything from a CO except a reply to my email (after sending 2-3 emails) stating that my application has not been assessed yet and that the PMV timeline is as per the website (now it's 14-19 months!)


Hey everyone 
I'm going through an agent as I was and am too stressed to deal with this situation I was scared I would leave something out of the application. 
Haven't been contacted by any CO, not been asked for medicals yet - nothing. Just having a very low day as it just feels like this is taking too long, it's easy to think something must be wrong - but I know we are just a number at the end of the day. 
Our agent has emailed but it's just the automated email, they don't answer the phone and won't give us a straight answer...and yes the processing time has been pushed back again to 19 months so we are in limbo like you guys too, let's be strong for each other  you guys aren't alone, let's pray for each other and keep each updated with our stories. 
good luck to everyone.


----------



## Selwyn

Yes let's pray and hope we hear something soon. Pretoria has become so slow since last year and even worst for Non-SA Citizen!!

We need to keep each other updated as and when we hear something...


----------



## Selwyn

Someone I know in SA who applied in early April 2017 for 309 visa through Pretoria just received a request this morning for the Sponsor - Character requirements - Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance- National Police Check that has to be submitted within 28 days. 

I hope they won't leave the Non-SA Citizens too much behind. It's been 10 months for me already for my PMV.


----------



## Abeez

Selwyn said:


> Someone I know in SA who applied in early April 2017 for 309 visa through Pretoria just received a request this morning for the Sponsor - Character requirements - Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance- National Police Check that has to be submitted within 28 days.
> 
> I hope they won't leave the Non-SA Citizens too much behind. It's been 10 months for me already for my PMV.


Hey Selwyn! thanks for sharing that, there is hope! Still haven't heard anything ourselves - crossing fingers we will be reunited soon and for everyone else in the same boat, it will happen for us  just got to think of the big picture and we can use each other here for support.
Selwyn - was this person who applied in April a SA resident then?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Selwyn

Abeez said:


> Hey Selwyn! thanks for sharing that, there is hope! Still haven't heard anything ourselves - crossing fingers we will be reunited soon and for everyone else in the same boat, it will happen for us  just got to think of the big picture and we can use each other here for support.
> Selwyn - was this person who applied in April a SA resident then?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes you're right, there is hope (crossing fingers!).. Yes he is SA Citizen and SA Resident...


----------



## Briessie

Hi y'all we 9mnths today still waiting as well no contact whatsoever since we applied. Currently visiting my husband in capetown just praying and hoping will go back to Aussie together.


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Hi y'all we 9mnths today still waiting as well no contact whatsoever since we applied. Currently visiting my husband in capetown just praying and hoping will go back to Aussie together.


Crossing fingers for you dear...


----------



## robyn92

Also still waiting- 9 months and 10 days and not a peep (except for lukewarm e-mail responses) after the initial request for medicals and biometrics. 

Has anyone had any success in getting answers from the high commission regarding the status of their application? I am considering just phoning them everyday until someone gives me an answer but I'm not hopeful!


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> Also still waiting- 9 months and 10 days and not a peep (except for lukewarm e-mail responses) after the initial request for medicals and biometrics.
> 
> Has anyone had any success in getting answers from the high commission regarding the status of their application? I am considering just phoning them everyday until someone gives me an answer but I'm not hopeful!


No success at all. Infact I emailed them 3-4 times between May-June and end of June they finally responded saying that my application has not been assessed and that the wait time for PMV was 12-17 months (now 14-19 months). End of Aug I shall send another email...


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> Someone I know in SA who applied in early April 2017 for 309 visa through Pretoria just received a request this morning for the Sponsor - Character requirements - Australian Federal Police (AFP) clearance- National Police Check that has to be submitted within 28 days.
> 
> I hope they won't leave the Non-SA Citizens too much behind. It's been 10 months for me already for my PMV.


Of what I have been advised previously by someone is once they ask for AFP clearance that they may be looking to finalise the visa. I still haven't heard anything since I sent papers they have requested which will be 6 weeks on Friday. Last time they replied to me was around the 8 week mark but I will be emailing them tomorrow to email my renewed passport with my married name along with my updated citizenship in the married name. I have booked my flight to Malaysia and leaving on the 19th August and will be advising them of that, lol and will mention hoping to have it finalised to come back home with my husband. Hopefully I will hear something while in Malaysia and may go and visit the embassy if no responses have been received.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> Of what I have been advised previously by someone is once they ask for AFP clearance that they may be looking to finalise the visa. I still haven't heard anything since I sent papers they have requested which will be 6 weeks on Friday. Last time they replied to me was around the 8 week mark but I will be emailing them tomorrow to email my renewed passport with my married name along with my updated citizenship in the married name. I have booked my flight to Malaysia and leaving on the 19th August and will be advising them of that, lol and will mention hoping to have it finalised to come back home with my husband. Hopefully I will hear something while in Malaysia and may go and visit the embassy if no responses have been received.


Hopefully after you email them this will wake them up with your application. Crossing fingers for you..


----------



## Atc

Bekatina said:


> Of what I have been advised previously by someone is once they ask for AFP clearance that they may be looking to finalise the visa. I still haven't heard anything since I sent papers they have requested which will be 6 weeks on Friday. Last time they replied to me was around the 8 week mark but I will be emailing them tomorrow to email my renewed passport with my married name along with my updated citizenship in the married name. I have booked my flight to Malaysia and leaving on the 19th August and will be advising them of that, lol and will mention hoping to have it finalised to come back home with my husband. Hopefully I will hear something while in Malaysia and may go and visit the embassy if no responses have been received.


They requested for that 18 days after l had applied and gave me 28 days to submit. My initial application date was 24/02/2017. AFP was submitted in April so still waiting to hear from them since then.


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> Hopefully after you email them this will wake them up with your application. Crossing fingers for you..


I emailed immigration yesterday and emailed them my certified passport and citizenship showing my married name. Also made them aware of my travel plans in two weeks and mentioned it would be nice to have the visa finalised so I can travel back home with my husband.

The case officer emailed me back to upload the documents in my immi account online as they clear any documentation from previous uploads so your able to keep uploading new documents, pictures as the months progress to keep them informed of updates in the relationship.

They advised in the email " Please be advised that this application is in the midst of assessment" and we will advise you once this application progresses to the next stage.

Sounds promising as this is the first time they have advised they are in the midst of assessing the application.


----------



## Bekatina

Atc said:


> They requested for that 18 days after l had applied and gave me 28 days to submit. My initial application date was 24/02/2017. AFP was submitted in April so still waiting to hear from them since then.


Okay I thought you had applied ages ago as I did the same when i applied on the 9th June 2016 my husband was requested to do the medicals and police check within 28 days. This was done by the 28th June and they only last 12 months, waste of time really as when he gets his visa they probably will have to get him to do it again before arriving in Australia. Our visa will be 14 months on the 9th August and they are now looking at assessing his documents.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> I emailed immigration yesterday and emailed them my certified passport and citizenship showing my married name. Also made them aware of my travel plans in two weeks and mentioned it would be nice to have the visa finalised so I can travel back home with my husband.
> 
> The case officer emailed me back to upload the documents in my immi account online as they clear any documentation from previous uploads so your able to keep uploading new documents, pictures as the months progress to keep them informed of updates in the relationship.
> 
> They advised in the email " Please be advised that this application is in the midst of assessment" and we will advise you once this application progresses to the next stage.
> 
> Sounds promising as this is the first time they have advised they are in the midst of assessing the application.


This definitely looks promising and crossing fingers for you. My gut says you will get it on time for you both to return together.


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> This definitely looks promising and crossing fingers for you. My gut says you will get it on time for you both to return together.


Thanks Selwyn. I hope so too and hope that yours gets moving soon too. Will keep you updated if I hear anything while I am away.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> Thanks Selwyn. I hope so too and hope that yours gets moving soon too. Will keep you updated if I hear anything while I am away.


Thanks Bekatina... Have an enjoyable holidays with your husband and looking forward to the good news soon..


----------



## Nicnac

I'm so glad I found this thread - lots of interesting information!

I've been asking questions in another thread, but I think you all would know best.

I'm Australian, living in Sydney. My partner is South African and just returned to South Africa yesterday after being in Australia for about 11 months on a tourist visa. 

I have been saving up and will finally have the money for a partner visa application in about 2 weeks from now, but I'd really like for us to spend Christmas together and obviously just simply be back together as soon as possible.

I don't know whether to apply for another tourist visa now and then the partner visa in 2 weeks, or should we apply for the partner visa first and then a tourist visa after that? 

We do understand the possibility of the tourist visa being denied, but want to know the best way to do it to increase our chances of an approval.

Also - I would love tips on the best migration service, if anyone can recommend one that benefited their application time-wise? I wanted to save the money and just do the application myself, because I am quite prepared and have done many hours of research so I'm fairly confident I can work through it myself. But I wonder if going through a migration agent helps to speed things up at all, or increases the chances of being approved overall? That's the only benefit I'd be looking for. 

Last question - I see that the waiting time has now been increased on the visa website. It used to be 5+ months, and now it just says 18 months for everyone. Is that still the case for South Africa? What is the average that most other people having been waiting? 

Apologies for the super long post! Just always looking for as much advice as possible.


----------



## ampk

South Africans do get a preference over other nations that are processed in South Africa - but only for Visitor Visas.

* It is better to have a Partner Visa application submitted to get a better chance of a Visitor Visa approved (it is a reason to return).

* Some Case Officers will be compassionate to your desire - others will not.

* Having an agent do your Visitor Visa application - in my opinion will help (I have seen the type of submission letters they do, in short amazing work).

* In my opinion these days - a consultation with a RMA when you think you have it all together is very wise money spent ($150 - $200). From there make your mind up on the full service or not.

* An agent can only be faster in process time if your application is not complete or not very good and the Case Officer requests more information/documents - All Partner Visas are "meant" to be processed in order they are received all things being =.

** If you do your Partner Visa application before the Visitor Visa application, I would do the medicals before also - some have been given good Visitor Visa stay periods if they have done medicals - but it is a lottery.


----------



## Nicnac

ampk said:


> ** If you do your Partner Visa application before the Visitor Visa application, I would do the medicals before also - some have been given good Visitor Visa stay periods if they have done medicals - but it is a lottery.


Thank you for answering those things - I think we'll lean towards doing the Partner Visa submission first, and then try for the visitor visa after it's all submitted.

When you say "do the medicals before also" - I thought you had to wait to be requested for the medicals, or is it possible to go have it done whenever we choose? Then what happens? Does it just sit on file somewhere? Or do they upload the results to our application prior to it being requested?

We were requested to do the medical exam for the visitor visa last year, which I believe was at a particular medical centre in Durban. Would we just make an appointment at that same medical centre for a new exam? Then how long would it be valid for? If we do the medical soon, and then they don't request the medical information for another 6 months or so, would it not expire?

I'm sure this information is on the website somewhere, but it's so nice to have someone explain/confirm - I really appreciate it!


----------



## ampk

With the online Partner Visa application you can generate your own Health Check ID at any time. It needs to be done at an approved place like the last time.

They are valid for 12 months, so I would do it about 2 weeks before Visitor Visa application and inform them that the medical has been done and give them a ref number.


----------



## Nicnac

ampk said:


> With the online Partner Visa application you can generate your own Health Check ID at any time. It needs to be done at an approved place like the last time.
> 
> They are valid for 12 months, so I would do it about 2 weeks before Visitor Visa application and inform them that the medical has been done and give them a ref number.


Oh that makes sense - good chance of being able to use it for both is great.

Thanks so much! You've been very helpful. I'll come back if I have more questions.


----------



## soro

Any updates Selwyn? 

I am moving back to Aus in a month or two but have been thinking of you and your situation!


----------



## Selwyn

Nicnac said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread - lots of interesting information!
> 
> I've been asking questions in another thread, but I think you all would know best.
> 
> I'm Australian, living in Sydney. My partner is South African and just returned to South Africa yesterday after being in Australia for about 11 months on a tourist visa.
> 
> I have been saving up and will finally have the money for a partner visa application in about 2 weeks from now, but I'd really like for us to spend Christmas together and obviously just simply be back together as soon as possible.
> 
> I don't know whether to apply for another tourist visa now and then the partner visa in 2 weeks, or should we apply for the partner visa first and then a tourist visa after that?
> 
> We do understand the possibility of the tourist visa being denied, but want to know the best way to do it to increase our chances of an approval.
> 
> Also - I would love tips on the best migration service, if anyone can recommend one that benefited their application time-wise? I wanted to save the money and just do the application myself, because I am quite prepared and have done many hours of research so I'm fairly confident I can work through it myself. But I wonder if going through a migration agent helps to speed things up at all, or increases the chances of being approved overall? That's the only benefit I'd be looking for.
> 
> Last question - I see that the waiting time has now been increased on the visa website. It used to be 5+ months, and now it just says 18 months for everyone. Is that still the case for South Africa? What is the average that most other people having been waiting?
> 
> Apologies for the super long post! Just always looking for as much advice as possible.


Hello Nicnac!

Welcome on board. Our friend ampk already responded to all your queries with valuable advises. What I would add is that SA Citizen applying for 309 is taking between 8-10 months on average (non SA Citizen between 10-16 months).

Btw, why did you not apply for 820 onshore while he was in Aus on visitor visa (I guess there was an obligation for him to be back in SA for personal reasons?)?

Please keep us posted with your visas which you are planning to submit.

Last but not the least, there are some very great RMAs from Aus here on this forum. You can always consult them once you gather all your documents and the fee would be very competitive, like ampk advised. You can contact anyone from them and you won't regret. I'll most likely consult one for my next visa application, just for the peace of mind...


----------



## Selwyn

soro said:


> Any updates Selwyn?
> 
> I am moving back to Aus in a month or two but have been thinking of you and your situation!


Hi Soro!

Nice to hear from you. Thanks for your msg, unfortunately no contact yet. My PCC would be expired early Sept 17, so I hope they will contact me by then for a renewed one.

I'm excited for your 'new' adventure with your love in Aussie land ;-)

Cheers

Selwyn


----------



## Nicnac

Selwyn said:


> Hello Nicnac!
> 
> Welcome on board. Our friend ampk already responded to all your queries with valuable advises. What I would add is that SA Citizen applying for 309 is taking between 8-10 months on average (non SA Citizen between 10-16 months).
> 
> Btw, why did you not apply for 820 onshore while he was in Aus on visitor visa (I guess there was an obligation for him to be back in SA for personal reasons?)?
> 
> Please keep us posted with your visas which you are planning to submit.
> 
> Last but not the least, there are some very great RMAs from Aus here on this forum. You can always consult them once you gather all your documents and the fee would be very competitive, like ampk advised. You can contact anyone from them and you won't regret. I'll most likely consult one for my next visa application, just for the peace of mind...


Hi Selwyn,

Thank you for that!

We couldn't apply on shore because of the 'no further stay' restriction on the visitor visa that we had for the past year. We spoke to an immigration lawyer who said that we couldn't apply on-shore because of that restriction.

We also have the maximum 12 month stay within 18 months restriction. My partner has returned back to South Africa now but as we used up a 12 month stay, we now have to wait at least 6 months to lodge another visitor visa application 

I get a bit confused with all of the different restrictions and what we can and can't do - so that's why I worry about messing up.

We are almost ready to submit, we just have a bunch of unrelated bills coming up and need to be careful. $7000 is so much money for us.


----------



## Selwyn

Nicnac said:


> Hi Selwyn,
> 
> Thank you for that!
> 
> We couldn't apply on shore because of the 'no further stay' restriction on the visitor visa that we had for the past year. We spoke to an immigration lawyer who said that we couldn't apply on-shore because of that restriction.
> 
> We also have the maximum 12 month stay within 18 months restriction. My partner has returned back to South Africa now but as we used up a 12 month stay, we now have to wait at least 6 months to lodge another visitor visa application
> 
> I get a bit confused with all of the different restrictions and what we can and can't do - so that's why I worry about messing up.
> 
> We are almost ready to submit, we just have a bunch of unrelated bills coming up and need to be careful. $7000 is so much money for us.


Hello Nicnac!

Oh he had the NFS condition.

Yes immigration restrictions/laws are complicated, but hey that's why RMAs are here. Do consider their professional services, in case you just want to have a good peace of mind and most importantly the grant!

There are also lots of valuable advises on this forum and also from kind members who have lots of knowledgeable info. Do feel free to search on any aspects you want and also to ask any questions.

It's too hard living the long distance life with your partner!

Cheers

Selwyn


----------



## KelM

Still waiting, we applied 19 January 2017. No contact besides the request for biometrics and medicals the same day.


----------



## Selwyn

KelM said:


> Still waiting, we applied 19 January 2017. No contact besides the request for biometrics and medicals the same day.


I know someone in SA (SA Citizen) who applied at start of April 17 and 01 Aug 17 got a request to provide Sponsor's AFP. Did you provide Sponsor's AFP already?


----------



## KelM

No nothing yet


----------



## Selwyn

Hi guys!

I've just got my first contact from a CO for my PMV application done on 30 Sept 16. They are requesting for the 2 below documents:
1) Other Requirements -
Evidence that you are free to marry (divorce certificate from sponsor)
2) Personal particulars for character assessment -
Complete Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment. This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application.

It's weird coz these 2 documents were already provided at time of lodgement. I will anyway re-fill the Form 80 again and provide my fiancee's divorce certificate (it was attached in my fiancees a/c only)


----------



## ampk

Selwyn said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've just got my first contact from a CO for my PMV application done on 30 Sept 16. They are requesting for the 2 below documents:
> 1) Other Requirements -
> Evidence that you are free to marry (divorce certificate from sponsor)
> 2) Personal particulars for character assessment -
> Complete Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment. This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application.
> 
> It's weird coz these 2 documents were already provided at time of lodgement. I will anyway re-fill the Form 80 again and provide my fiancee's divorce certificate (it was attached in my fiancees a/c only)


Seems we can have a beer together soon!


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> Seems we can have a beer together soon!


You can count on me bro ;-)


----------



## ampk

Hope the news is soon mate.

And by they way, its called a BBQ!

And Castle is crap, but so is most our beers now.


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> Hope the news is soon mate.
> 
> And by they way, its called a BBQ!
> 
> And Castle is crap, but so is most our beers now.


Hope so bro! Can start planning the future and resignation as well (already advised the seniors here in advance about this visa so that I can have a smooth exit, being the only employee for Mauritius entity, and hopefully they can give a transfer to the Melbourne branch).

Ah I love BBQs... Ah it's a shame, I thought I'll taste my first beer in Aus. lol


----------



## ampk

28 pages, you put in a hell of an effort - you will be missed.


----------



## Selwyn

Lol don't worry, I'll still be around for next 10 years (until Citizenship right? lol).. Let's get that PMV visa first ;-)


----------



## Selwyn

I've already uploaded the 2 documents requested (re-filled another Form 80 and uploaded the Divorce Order in my account) and after clicking the button "Information provided" the status changed to "Assessment in Progress". 

Sponsor's account has the word "approved" besides her name though status still shown "submitted". Can't upload any documents in hers as well.

Crossing fingers it won't take long for them to make a decision.


----------



## robyn92

Ah Selwyn this is the best news I'm so happy for you. Hoping it's not long now before you get your grant!


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> Ah Selwyn this is the best news I'm so happy for you. Hoping it's not long now before you get your grant!


Hello robyn92. Thanks for your wish. We heard from them earlier and they said our application is on final stages of processing but that they noticed my PCC will be expired on 13 Sept 17, which means I'll have to step in on or before 13 Sept. So they told me if that is tight for me then I could get a new one and they await my decision on this.

Well this looks really positive, crossing fingers!!

I'm in discussion with my superiors on either I take 2 weeks off in Sept and go there then come back work till end of Nov (if they allow me to take untaken leaves, else would work till end of Dec) or I could apply for new PCC, thus not necessary to go in Sept but if they could allow me to take all my untaken leaves, then go there mid of Nov.

The 2nd option above is better for me because I won't need to spend extra AUD 2k for the Sept air ticket and expenses, but I'm also thinking 22 Sept we would celebrate our 5th year relationship anniversary so that would be a memorable day if we could be together.

Let's see now...


----------



## Selwyn

After discussing with my fiancee and employer, we agreed to apply for a new PCC as Sept would be hectic and also I thought let's save the AUD 2,000 air*ticket + expenses as December would have to spend on air ticket again. Only thing is that my employer would not be able to allow me to leave an earlier date than mid Dec as there are some projects coming up. Crossing fingers that in two weeks time when I submit the new PCC, it won't take long before they grant me the visa.


----------



## Briessie

Yay got our grant this morning ???????? 
Lodged 3 November 2016 
No further documents requested 
Today 21 august 2017 they asked if applicant can enter Aussie by the 18th September we replied yes after 5mins we got our grant. We are traveling back to Aussie together had changed my flight to the 5th of September. All the best to y'all.


----------



## Selwyn

Briessie said:


> Yay got our grant this morning ????????
> Lodged 3 November 2016
> No further documents requested
> Today 21 august 2017 they asked if applicant can enter Aussie by the 18th September we replied yes after 5mins we got our grant. We are traveling back to Aussie together had changed my flight to the 5th of September. All the best to y'all.


Hey congrats! We were also asked on 16 Aug if we could enter by 13 Sept (date my PCC getting expired) but we advised them it's tight and therefore I have applied for a new PCC, post which we shall send them.


----------



## KelM

Briessie said:


> Yay got our grant this morning ????????
> Lodged 3 November 2016
> No further documents requested
> Today 21 august 2017 they asked if applicant can enter Aussie by the 18th September we replied yes after 5mins we got our grant. We are traveling back to Aussie together had changed my flight to the 5th of September. All the best to y'all.


Yay! Exciting to hear. Wish you all the best


----------



## Shantelle 26Jan

KelM said:


> Yay! Exciting to hear. Wish you all the best


Hi KelM

I see you applied in Jan just before me. I really hope if they are busy with Nov applications that we are soon to follow as I have phoned them on 2 occasions. The first was 1 August and they said no CO have been appointed as they work on first come first serve basis and was still busy with 2016.

2nd occasion was today as it's been 7 months with no contact when she said again still busy with 2016 applications but if Selwyn and Briessie is any indication they should be busy with Nov as she could not tell me. Then we are 2 months down the line with Dec not being a very active month for applications as everyone is on holiday.

Congrats on the others and pray the ones waiting will get answers soon as being apart sucks, I know.


----------



## KelM

Shantelle 26Jan said:


> Hi KelM
> 
> I see you applied in Jan just before me. I really hope if they are busy with Nov applications that we are soon to follow as I have phoned them on 2 occasions. The first was 1 August and they said no CO have been appointed as they work on first come first serve basis and was still busy with 2016.
> 
> 2nd occasion was today as it's been 7 months with no contact when she said again still busy with 2016 applications but if Selwyn and Briessie is any indication they should be busy with Nov as she could not tell me. Then we are 2 months down the line with Dec not being a very active month for applications as everyone is on holiday.
> 
> Congrats on the others and pray the ones waiting will get answers soon as being apart sucks, I know.


That's the same thoughts I had, 2 months to go. I'll comment if anything new happens with my application  Good luck!!


----------



## Shantelle 26Jan

KelM said:


> That's the same thoughts I had, 2 months to go. I'll comment if anything new happens with my application  Good luck!!


I'll do the same thanks.


----------



## Selwyn

We got the grant this morning!!! Woohoo...
This is such an exciting news for us and we can plan the future accordingly! So I provided the updated PCC last Wednesday so that I don't need to go mid of Sept 2017. Now with the new PCC, I may enter until 10 Mar 2018 (date my medical getting expired).
I'm planning to go mid of Dec though, however I'll have to negotiate with my employer.
Thanks so much to all those who have helped us in this application. We are really grateful to all of you for your support and advises.
We will definitely be back on this website of course as there are 2 further application to make.
Cheers


----------



## ampk

Cheers n beers then.


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> Cheers n beers then.


Thanks mate, special thanks to you (you know it!). We owe you this one ;-)

Of course there are others as well to thank but preferably I'm avoiding mentioning names in fear I might miss 1 name. But they would be able to recognise themselves


----------



## robyn92

Congratulations Selwyn! All the best for the big move!


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> Congratulations Selwyn! All the best for the big move!


Thanks a lot robyn92. Crossing fingers for you too. Be patient, you are next ;-)


----------



## ampk

Selwyn, this road is long and stressful and when separated by different time zones and work commitments can be very lonely too. 

With a little support and guidance life is almost bearable but the doubt always remains.

The day of the grant is like an instant emotion change, like the dreams were only dreams - but now they will be real!

You have helped many during your wait and no doubt will take a lesser role for a while - but I know you will be back and asking questions about the 820 when the time comes, funny thing is you know those answers now, just forget or the stress builds again - and it is like learning the system again.

I hope someone fills your shoes on the Southern African threads and am so happy for you both.


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> Selwyn, this road is long and stressful and when separated by different time zones and work commitments can be very lonely too.
> 
> With a little support and guidance life is almost bearable but the doubt always remains.
> 
> The day of the grant is like an instant emotion change, like the dreams were only dreams - but now they will be real!
> 
> You have helped many during your wait and no doubt will take a lesser role for a while - but I know you will be back and asking questions about the 820 when the time comes, funny thing is you know those answers now, just forget or the stress builds again - and it is like learning the system again.
> 
> I hope someone fills your shoes on the Southern African threads and am so happy for you both.


You are so right bro, well said! Infact, I still can't believe it because 5 years back I did not want to leave Mauritius for Austrlia and she had to leave everything there to come here in Mauritius but unfortunately it was tough for her to get the correct job and pay, therefore after a year here I had to accept for her to go back. So now it's my turn to give it a try.

It was a pleasure to be here and helped as much as I could. I've seen this a real community thanks to people like you and others. Definitely I would be back for the 820, targetting Feb 2018.

Thank you so much again. Do keep in touch...


----------



## Nicnac

Congrats Selwyn! That's amazing news!


----------



## Selwyn

Nicnac said:


> Congrats Selwyn! That's amazing news!


Thx Nicnac. Crossing fingers for you all...


----------



## Shobz

Selwyn said:


> Thx Nicnac. Crossing fingers for you all...


Hi Selwyn, i came across this thread and was very happy to see that your visa was finally granted.
I'm from mauritius too, married for 4 years and finally we will be applying for the visa in the coming week as we are still gathering all the papers. Feels good to see a Mauritian here too 
Where did you go for the health check? I called clinic bon pasteur and they told me that i need to have a code or something like that, so i don't know if i should wait for the case officer to contact me first.
Actually i'm applying for a tourist visa online immediately after applying for my partner visa( online too), so i wanted to do the health check already as i don't know if i'll be allowed to do it while in Australia.
Congrats once again, good luck with your new life there


----------



## Selwyn

Shobz said:


> Hi Selwyn, i came across this thread and was very happy to see that your visa was finally granted.
> I'm from mauritius too, married for 4 years and finally we will be applying for the visa in the coming week as we are still gathering all the papers. Feels good to see a Mauritian here too
> Where did you go for the health check? I called clinic bon pasteur and they told me that i need to have a code or something like that, so i don't know if i should wait for the case officer to contact me first.
> Actually i'm applying for a tourist visa online immediately after applying for my partner visa( online too), so i wanted to do the health check already as i don't know if i'll be allowed to do it while in Australia.
> Congrats once again, good luck with your new life there


Hi Shobz!

Welcome again. Feels indeed good to see a Mauritian. Guess I did reply to your first post long time back.

I did mine at City Clinic coz it's nearer to me, a little bit cheaper and also no need to bring photo passport as they take your photo there.

Well once you have applied for your 309 PV, in your medical section you'll have to respond to a list of questions (Yes/No) and once submitted a letter would be generated in your account where you should print it and take it with you to the clinic. They will know by this code which test you have to undergo. My advise to you is wait a few months (4-6 months) before you do both your medical and police character certificate. I did my PCC when I lodged and my medical 5.5 months later but I've had to re-do my PCC because they told me I'd have had to enter Australia by 13 Sept (date my PCC was getting expired), but that was too tight and didn;t make sense to spend money on ticket in both Sept and Dec (need to work till Dec to get the 13 month bonus, ki to dir? lol). Now my first date of entry is 10 Mar 18 (date my medical getting expired).

Why would you need to do it in Australia? Are you going to stay in Australia on your Tourist Visa for long? Anyway you'd get 3 months multiple stay I believe (for a year).

Thanks again and don't hesitate to contact me for any information. I'd be very glad to assist.

Goodluck for your application. FYI - Non-SA Citizen's 309 are taking between 15-18 months, so just be patient and don't lose hope!

Cheers

Selwyn


----------



## ampk

You can get a Visitor Visa stay for 3,6 or 12 months inc multi entry ones.

I did love the 13th pay cheque when in Africa, not a thing I ever got here in Oz.


----------



## Selwyn

ampk said:


> You can get a Visitor Visa stay for 3,6 or 12 months inc multi entry ones.
> 
> I did love the 13th pay cheque when in Africa, not a thing I ever got here in Oz.


Thats why I did not want to leave before December. My resignation is officially 31 Dec as the law says you have to be in employment as at 31 Dec to be eligible for the 13 month bonus. But of course I have 30+ days of leaves accumulated, so I'd take 2 weeks off. Would be a plus if they pay me the rest of the leaves.

Btw, already booked my ticket 2 days back for 12 Dec as there was a promotion with Air Mauritius for 2 days only.


----------



## Atc

Briessie said:


> Yay got our grant this morning ????????
> Lodged 3 November 2016
> No further documents requested
> Today 21 august 2017 they asked if applicant can enter Aussie by the 18th September we replied yes after 5mins we got our grant. We are traveling back to Aussie together had changed my flight to the 5th of September. All the best to y'all.


Congrats Briessie


----------



## Atc

Selwyn said:


> We got the grant this morning!!! Woohoo...
> This is such an exciting news for us and we can plan the future accordingly! So I provided the updated PCC last Wednesday so that I don't need to go mid of Sept 2017. Now with the new PCC, I may enter until 10 Mar 2018 (date my medical getting expired).
> I'm planning to go mid of Dec though, however I'll have to negotiate with my employer.
> Thanks so much to all those who have helped us in this application. We are really grateful to all of you for your support and advises.
> We will definitely be back on this website of course as there are 2 further application to make.
> Cheers


congrats selwyn. finally 1st stage is over for u. all the best


----------



## Shobz

Selwyn said:


> Hi Shobz!
> 
> Welcome again. Feels indeed good to see a Mauritian. Guess I did reply to your first post long time back.
> 
> I did mine at City Clinic coz it's nearer to me, a little bit cheaper and also no need to bring photo passport as they take your photo there.
> 
> Well once you have applied for your 309 PV, in your medical section you'll have to respond to a list of questions (Yes/No) and once submitted a letter would be generated in your account where you should print it and take it with you to the clinic. They will know by this code which test you have to undergo. My advise to you is wait a few months (4-6 months) before you do both your medical and police character certificate. I did my PCC when I lodged and my medical 5.5 months later but I've had to re-do my PCC because they told me I'd have had to enter Australia by 13 Sept (date my PCC was getting expired), but that was too tight and didn;t make sense to spend money on ticket in both Sept and Dec (need to work till Dec to get the 13 month bonus, ki to dir? lol). Now my first date of entry is 10 Mar 18 (date my medical getting expired).
> 
> Why would you need to do it in Australia? Are you going to stay in Australia on your Tourist Visa for long? Anyway you'd get 3 months multiple stay I believe (for a year).
> 
> Thanks again and don't hesitate to contact me for any information. I'd be very glad to assist.
> 
> Goodluck for your application. FYI - Non-SA Citizen's 309 are taking between 15-18 months, so just be patient and don't lose hope!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Selwyn


Hey Selwyn, thanks a lot for the info.
Ah oui to ena raison.lol 
Ofait i have been there for 6 months last year but with the "no further stay" condition on my visa. Last month i applied again for a 3 months tourist visa hoping not to have the NFS condition again so that i could go there and apply onshore but it didn't work. I guess when they see that my husband lives there( they ask the address of your partner if you're already married, even for tourist visas) they automatically put that condition. So i'll be cancelling the 3 months tourist visa, apply for my partner visa this week hopefully and after 2 3 days i'll apply for a family sponsored tourist visa for 6-12 months. 
Hoping to be there by divali and staying for christmas,new year, our anniversary etc till the visa is getting processed. 
Yeah, i've read about the 15-18 processing time..frustrating right? :/
You think it might go faster for those who have been married for 3+ years with all the proofs etc?
Thanks, tc


----------



## Bekatina

Selwyn said:


> We got the grant this morning!!! Woohoo...
> This is such an exciting news for us and we can plan the future accordingly! So I provided the updated PCC last Wednesday so that I don't need to go mid of Sept 2017. Now with the new PCC, I may enter until 10 Mar 2018 (date my medical getting expired).
> I'm planning to go mid of Dec though, however I'll have to negotiate with my employer.
> Thanks so much to all those who have helped us in this application. We are really grateful to all of you for your support and advises.
> We will definitely be back on this website of course as there are 2 further application to make.
> Cheers


Congratulations Selwyn am so happy for you mate. You deserve it.

I just returned last Friday from overseas and they advised they are in midst of assessing the papers still.

And sure I will hear something very soon as well.


----------



## KelM

Bekatina, if you don't mind me asking, when did you apply? Is it PMV?


----------



## Bekatina

KelM said:


> Bekatina, if you don't mind me asking, when did you apply? Is it PMV?


Hi,

We applied on the 9th June 2016 for the Partner Visa 309.

My husband is from Nigeria but is living in Malaysia and the Pretoria office are conducting the checks on behalf of the Malaysian Embassy. We had to supply extra documentation regarding our marriage certificate which was supplied to them on the 23rd June and still waiting regarding the papers. It will be 15 months on the 9th September. I feel it will be very soon but they are just taking their time.


----------



## KelM

Bekatina said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied on the 9th June 2016 for the Partner Visa 309.
> 
> My husband is from Nigeria but is living in Malaysia and the Pretoria office are conducting the checks on behalf of the Malaysian Embassy. We had to supply extra documentation regarding our marriage certificate which was supplied to them on the 23rd June and still waiting regarding the papers. It will be 15 months on the 9th September. I feel it will be very soon but they are just taking their time.


Hopefully it's good news soon!!


----------



## miss-sunshine009

robyn92 said:


> Congratulations Selwyn! All the best for the big move!


Hi Robyn, out of curiosity have they granted yours yet? i was just looking at your timeline it's almost one year now ?


----------



## robyn92

miss-sunshine009 said:


> Hi Robyn, out of curiosity have they granted yours yet? i was just looking at your timeline it's almost one year now ?


No unfortunately not! Still waiting... It'll be a year on 21 October but mine is very complicated and will most likely be a while still so I don't think I'm a good one to measure against. Lodging visitor visa this next week so hopefully we get that in the meantime.


----------



## Selwyn

Atc said:


> congrats selwyn. finally 1st stage is over for u. all the best


Thx Atc. Yes 1st stage over and 2 more to go until PR. So long way! Hopefully you'll get yours soon! Keep us updated..


----------



## Selwyn

Shobz said:


> Hey Selwyn, thanks a lot for the info.
> Ah oui to ena raison.lol
> Ofait i have been there for 6 months last year but with the "no further stay" condition on my visa. Last month i applied again for a 3 months tourist visa hoping not to have the NFS condition again so that i could go there and apply onshore but it didn't work. I guess when they see that my husband lives there( they ask the address of your partner if you're already married, even for tourist visas) they automatically put that condition. So i'll be cancelling the 3 months tourist visa, apply for my partner visa this week hopefully and after 2 3 days i'll apply for a family sponsored tourist visa for 6-12 months.
> Hoping to be there by divali and staying for christmas,new year, our anniversary etc till the visa is getting processed.
> Yeah, i've read about the 15-18 processing time..frustrating right? :/
> You think it might go faster for those who have been married for 3+ years with all the proofs etc?
> Thanks, tc


Yea they would definitely put that condition of NFS unless you have provided enough proofs that you would be back to Mru (eg, letter from curernt employer approving your leaves and that you would be back to office on x date, car agreement on your name, property on your name, etc). But with the offshore 309 application, there is a big chance they approve your tourist visa as you'd have to come back for grant. Let's hope they give you the max stay visa because 3 months for a year would cost a lot as you have to travel out every 3 months and then back in Aus.
15 months is definitely frustrating and it has been so stressful for us. Yes you may get it within a year itself if you are lucky but it's all up to them. Keep us updated how you go and wish you all the best.


----------



## Selwyn

Bekatina said:


> Congratulations Selwyn am so happy for you mate. You deserve it.
> 
> I just returned last Friday from overseas and they advised they are in midst of assessing the papers still.
> 
> And sure I will hear something very soon as well.


Thx a lot Bekatina. We also hope your grant is just a few days away. Crossing fingers for you and just be patient, it's all worth it.. XX


----------



## robyn92

I have just received an email requesting a new SA police clearance as mine expired in June. I am shaking- had no idea what to expect when I opened that mail! 

Does anyone know if they generally ask for everything in one go or if they sometimes do it in pieces? For example might they come back and ask for more information? I know any answers will probably be speculation but I'm just trying to manage my expectations! 

Submitting my tourist visa tomorrow anyway so hoping to be in Aus for my birthday on 1 November.


----------



## Selwyn

robyn92 said:


> I have just received an email requesting a new SA police clearance as mine expired in June. I am shaking- had no idea what to expect when I opened that mail!
> 
> Does anyone know if they generally ask for everything in one go or if they sometimes do it in pieces? For example might they come back and ask for more information? I know any answers will probably be speculation but I'm just trying to manage my expectations!
> 
> Submitting my tourist visa tomorrow anyway so hoping to be in Aus for my birthday on 1 November.


For me they did not request in pieces, however, I had to provide a new PCC because of reasons which I've explained earlier. But for Bekatina, they requested documents in pieces. I believe once your PCC would be supplied, within a week itself you'd receive your grant.


----------



## Abeez

Hi Everyone!!!

Firstly HUGE congrats to you Selwyn you are an absolute diamond, thank you for your support and I am so happy for you 

Thought I'd give you guys an update with me, I've been around the community for a while and I love this msg baord as it's the storis that pull me through each day, nd it's been hard, very hard, as I write this I'm teary as I miss my husband terribly but i know if everyone on here can do it, so can I - and if you''re reading this and you're not sure if you can- I believe that everything will work out, just keep the faith.

Our partner visa has been processing since May 2016. my husband is Zambian and came out on a visitor visa to Aus which expired in May 2017 when he went back home. We are using an agent for the partner as this situation has been very stressful for us. In July we applied for another visitor visa because we just want to be together, had not heard anything from the partner visa yet. In Aug our agent emailed Pretoria saying BOTH visas are outside of the processing time, we heard from Pretoria saying there is insufficient docs for them to make a deicision for the 309 visa and we have progressed to interview stage in Harare! our agent is challenging this because we have submitted everything we have been asked for and hes been in Aus before. still no word on the visitor visa. 
We last heard from Pretoria a week ago, saying there is insuffient info for them to make a decision and that we will be contacted by Harare. THATS IT! 
our agent has emailed them to ask them to fill out: 
Can you please provide a written Section 56 Request for More Information.

It scares me that our agent has to instruct pretoria on how to do their job! we dont have a date for the interview. and still no word on the visitor visa but i guess its better he's not here because he would need to go back to harare for the interview and we dont have enough $$. 
It's painfully slow and I'm trying to keep the faith for us and for all of you guys, I just wanted to share this with you because no one is alone here. we all have each others backs
Ok now to take out my frustration at the gym! haha
have a great day everyone.


----------



## Shantelle 26Jan

Hi all So firstly phoned immi this morning for the umpteenth time to ask if a CO has been appointed and was told still working on visas from last year September. Hanged up and the awful gut feeling you get that the wait stil ain't over settled in. So imagine my surprise when I got an email this afternoon at 17:40 this afternoon saying I have been granted the 309 and 100 as we have been together since 2007 
Application: PMV 309 
Applied: 26 Jan 2017 
PPC: 4 Feb 2017 
Medical: 4 Feb 2017 
Grant: 18 Sept 2017 
In by: 2 Feb 2018 
Time line: 8 days short of 8 months 

Hallelujah praise the Lord, God is great, good luck guys


----------



## Atc

Hello guys. Got visa granted today 
Application 309 
Applied 24 Feb 2017 (front loaded) 
Sponsors afp requested 15 March 17 
Granted 20 September 17 
In by 17 Feb 18 
Glory be to God


----------



## KelM

Our PMV 300 was granted today! So happy!!!
Applied: 19 Jan 2017
Request for Sponsor AFP: 19 September 2017
Visa Granted: 27 September 2017


----------



## ampk

Great to see a few grants from an old embassy I called often.


----------



## miss-sunshine009

Abeez said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Firstly HUGE congrats to you Selwyn you are an absolute diamond, thank you for your support and I am so happy for you
> 
> Thought I'd give you guys an update with me, I've been around the community for a while and I love this msg baord as it's the storis that pull me through each day, nd it's been hard, very hard, as I write this I'm teary as I miss my husband terribly but i know if everyone on here can do it, so can I - and if you''re reading this and you're not sure if you can- I believe that everything will work out, just keep the faith.
> 
> Our partner visa has been processing since May 2016. my husband is Zambian and came out on a visitor visa to Aus which expired in May 2017 when he went back home. We are using an agent for the partner as this situation has been very stressful for us. In July we applied for another visitor visa because we just want to be together, had not heard anything from the partner visa yet. In Aug our agent emailed Pretoria saying BOTH visas are outside of the processing time, we heard from Pretoria saying there is insufficient docs for them to make a deicision for the 309 visa and we have progressed to interview stage in Harare! our agent is challenging this because we have submitted everything we have been asked for and hes been in Aus before. still no word on the visitor visa.
> We last heard from Pretoria a week ago, saying there is insuffient info for them to make a decision and that we will be contacted by Harare. THATS IT!
> our agent has emailed them to ask them to fill out:
> Can you please provide a written Section 56 Request for More Information.
> 
> It scares me that our agent has to instruct pretoria on how to do their job! we dont have a date for the interview. and still no word on the visitor visa but i guess its better he's not here because he would need to go back to harare for the interview and we dont have enough $$.
> It's painfully slow and I'm trying to keep the faith for us and for all of you guys, I just wanted to share this with you because no one is alone here. we all have each others backs
> Ok now to take out my frustration at the gym! haha
> have a great day everyone.


Hi Abeez , wow that must be very stressful. Here i am crying and it has only been 6 months since we launched the Partner Visa. The process is very frustrating and for a relationship it is not very good either .


----------



## miss-sunshine009

Shantelle 26Jan said:


> Hi all So firstly phoned immi this morning for the umpteenth time to ask if a CO has been appointed and was told still working on visas from last year September. Hanged up and the awful gut feeling you get that the wait stil ain't over settled in. So imagine my surprise when I got an email this afternoon at 17:40 this afternoon saying I have been granted the 309 and 100 as we have been together since 2007
> Application: PMV 309
> Applied: 26 Jan 2017
> PPC: 4 Feb 2017
> Medical: 4 Feb 2017
> Grant: 18 Sept 2017
> In by: 2 Feb 2018
> Time line: 8 days short of 8 months
> 
> Hallelujah praise the Lord, God is great, good luck guys


Thats splendid news


----------



## miss-sunshine009

It looks like January applicants are being granted now hmmm


----------



## robyn92

We have just received our grant! Absolutely cannot believe it!! 

I e-mailed the police clearance certificate they had previously requested at about 1:00pm along with a message explaining that I have applied for a tourist visa and hope to be in Australia on 24/10 but would obviously prefer to go on the partner visa and not the tourist visa to avoid having to leave the country when they were ready to make the decision. I didn't hear back from them but received the grant notification e-mail at 17:12pm!! I have never felt so relieved in my life.


----------



## miss-sunshine009

Hi guys ,

I have a question, received an email from The Department in October saying they were requesting more information. They requested for personal statements from us both addressing the relationship questions as well as my police clearance and his (which was about to expire). Can i assume that a case officer has been allocated since i havent received any formal notification.its been 8 months since we lodged the application.


----------



## Selwyn

Hey guys! I'm back for a short moment! lol Sorry been really busy at work for the handing over stuffs but all sorted now. Congrats to all those who got their grants ;-)

I'm leaving for Melbourne on 12 Dec and you won't believe if I tell you that it's now that I've started to feel excited (due to work pressure and urgent stuffs, wasn't really thinking about Oz at all)

P.S: @Aaron, hope you Doing good mate! And hope you still active in this group!


----------



## Theman

Hello I'm new to this forum and happy to share my updates about my partner visa 309 application 
I'm from Liberia🇱🇷 and my Partner is An Australian🇦🇺 Have previously lived in Aussie 
I submitted my Patner visa on the 30th July 2017 through an agent in Australia. After the submission acknowledge letter was sent and a letter requesting for biometric which I have submitted the following day. Till now no updates from the department 
My question: Since my application was submitted online in Australia by an agent is the application getting process in Australia or in South Africa because I'm from Liberia and I lived there...... Thank everyone in anticipation to get a clear understanding how the processing of the visa works.


----------



## Theman

I'm from Liberia &#55356;&#56817;&#55356;&#56823; and my partner is Australian. I previously lived in Australia 
I applied for Patner visa 309 on the 30th July 2017 through the migration agent in Sydney Australia
Acknowledge letter was received and a letter requesting for biometric same day, which the biometric has been done following day, since then no information received from the immigration till now
My question: is my application being process in Australia because it was lodged online in Australia by an agent in Australia or in South Africa because I'm from Liberia and living there?...... Thank you very much everyone in anticipation in getting a clear picture how the processing works and how long they process Patner visa from Australian embassy South Africa.


----------



## soro

Hey Theman, 

My partner is a Lebanese citizen who was born and lived his whole life in Liberia (doesn't have the right skin colour so he has never been able to get Liberian citizenship). We applied for a PMV in Oct 2016 and got it granted in May 2017. So welcome to the thread!
As for your question, it depends where your country of residence is not where your migration agent is or what country your passport is from. If your country of residence is in West Africa your application will be processed through the Pretoria office in South Africa. 
I would delay getting the Police Clearance and the Medical Check for a few months as it is likely to take a while to get your visa grant. If you go for your medical check in Liberia, let me know as we had so many problems with the authorized clinic (Dr. Kpoto) and we had to lodge a complaint with the Department before the Xrays were done properly. I can give some advice on who to liaise with if you get that problem. 
Best of luck!


----------



## soro

So happy for you Selwyn! Best of luck with the move!

We just got married and are in the process of getting all our documents together to apply for the next visa. Im sure ill have to reach out to you during the process when I have questions.


----------



## Theman

Wow.... Thank you so much Soro for your kinds advice and information, I'm happy I got someone who applied from Liberia now. But still waiting for them to asked me for Medical, please you can give me directions on how to get my medical done without any drama you guys experience in getting your partner medical done, this would enables me get prepared and go ahead of the department....thank you so much


----------



## Maud

Hello everyone I'm new to this forum and my name is Maud im from Zimbabwe. I would like to congradulate everyone whose visa has been granted. So this is my story i submitted my partner visa application on 15 May 2017 an my application is being processed in Pretoria, also included in this application is my husband's son he is below 18 so his birth mother provided her written consent allowing her son to immigrate with me, and also my husband and i we have a 23 month old daugther she was granted Australian citizenship by descent in April this year so she is sorted, its been 7months since i applied but no request for medicals or anything else yet if i email them they tell me they will contact me if they need further information or if a decision has been made on my partner visa, i however submitted a new police certificate in October as wel as proof of AU citizenship of my baby, please if there is anyone else who applied btwn May or April any news so far? And does it help to get medicals done before they request them?


----------



## Theman

Hey Maud, you're welcome on board, I guess at the moment it's 11 to 16 months processing time on the department website..... maybe soon you will be asked for more information


----------



## Maud

Hello Theman and thank u for the welcome I know someone who had applied in Feb and he got his visa in September under Pretoria, it was 7-8, months as we saw many grants fr applications lodged btwn Jan and Feb 2017 haven't had anything for March and April all the same let's keep hopeful and have faith God is faithful at all times..


----------



## Theman

Yeah I think the processing of the partner visa is all about individual cases or they processing it according to the date of submission.... well let keep our fingers crossed and hope it'll come soon


----------



## Theman

Australian immigration has changed their name again to Department of home affairs https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/. How I wish is the processing time of partner visa been changed to 3 months


----------



## Dan&Margot

*PMV and Visitor Visa*

Hello all and Happy New Year!

I am Australian and my fiancé South African. Having read this thread our plan is to apply for a PMV and then a 12 month visitor VISA. We will both be in Cape Town during the application process however would like to get to Aus ASAP.
I would be grateful for any tips you could offer.
Also, has anyone used a good immigration Lawyer? I have spoken to a couple and they couldn't offer me half the information contained in this thread. Apart from the PMV my main concern is getting the full 12 months for the visitor VISA as we are both tired of the long distance thing.

Best wishes,
Dan


----------



## Eh?

Dan&Margot said:


> Hello all and Happy New Year!
> 
> I am Australian and my fiancé South African. Having read this thread our plan is to apply for a PMV and then a 12 month visitor VISA. We will both be in Cape Town during the application process however would like to get to Aus ASAP.
> I would be grateful for any tips you could offer.
> Also, has anyone used a good immigration Lawyer? *I have spoken to a couple and they couldn't offer me half the information contained in this thread*. Apart from the PMV my main concern is getting the full 12 months for the visitor VISA as we are both tired of the long distance thing.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Dan


Perhaps speaking with an Australian based RMA would be more beneficial? There are a few very good and qualified ones who post on these forums. Also, there's a sticky right here with who they are.


----------



## Dan&Margot

Thanks Eh, I have had a look at the ones in the sticky. Will contact one shortly.

Can anyone please tell me where in Cape Town we can do the medical checks?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Maggie-May24

Dan&Margot said:


> Thanks Eh, I have had a look at the ones in the sticky. Will contact one shortly.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me where in Cape Town we can do the medical checks?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


DHA lists all the authorised panel physicians on their website: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/Lega/Help/Location/South-Africa


----------



## Dan&Margot

Great, thank you!


----------



## Nat&Tom

Hi everyone

Happy new year! 

I'm South African and my soon to be husband is Australian (he's been working in SA for 3.5years). We've been together for just over 3 years with our wedding coming up in April. I'm hoping to submit my application for 309/100 visa by end February. 

Wondering if I should add my police clearance and medical certificate with my application? Any advice on how much info to attach? 

Are there also any recent applicant (less than 6 months), if so, how has the process been for you so far? 

Nat


----------



## Gibbsy

Hello,

I'm so glad I found this forum a few months ago because it has been so much help for my Fiancés PMV, so thanks to everyone on here who is so helpful, I'm Australian and my partner is Sth African.

Online PMV applied for 5/1/18
Biometrics done 6/1/18
All supporting docs submitted by 11/1/18
Police Clearance submitted 15/1/18
Health Check done 18th & 19/1/18 

Contacted by the department on 19/1/18 to ask for one of the 888 stat decs even though all 3 were attached on the same file (seems they didn't notice this). I then sent on separate files on 20/1/18. My sponsorship application already says approved but I know not to get my hope up and don't expect any decision until early next year

He also applied for a tourist visa on 20/11/17 but after 65 days that still hasn't been approved and he's due to fly here for a month in 12 days. So we are a bit stressed about why that hasn't been approved, but worst case I will fly over there. Will just cost more which we don't need as this process is expensive enough.

Thanks


----------



## MissBern

................


----------



## Nicnac

We got our grant today! It's such an amazing and surreal feeling.

Applied: August 25th 2017
Submitted Medial & Police checks: September 2017
Granted: February 10th 2018

A little over 5 months of waiting, which is really great. We were expecting a much longer waiting time! 

We did not wait to be requested for the police check or medical, we just did those ASAP. I think we had everything uploaded within the first week of September 2017. 

In November 2017 we applied for a visitor visa so my partner could come to Australia to visit, but that was rejected. We have a friend who is getting married in April and we are both invited to the wedding here in Australia, so I sent an email to the Pretoria general information email address, just to ask if there's anything else we can do about the visitor visa being rejected, then a week later we have a grant notification for the 309! Wow. 

I do wonder if my email enquiry had anything to do with the speed, but I guess we'll never know. (We never actually received a reply to that enquiry...)

While we were waiting, we were always curious about being asked for further information and how some people mention speaking to a case officer - but we never spoke to a case officer and we never were assigned to any particular person or received any correspondence ever. I hope this helps people who are feeling hopeless to just hang in there! If you haven't heard anything after a few months then don't worry! You may just get a surprising grant like we did.


----------



## Nat&Tom

Hi Gibbsy

Did you guys attached an unabridged or abridged birth certificate?


----------



## Nat&Tom

Hi Nicnac

Did your partner attached a his birth certificate to his application? If so, was it an unabridged or abridged birth certificate?


----------



## Dan&Margot

Dear all,

Has anyone been married in South Africa while on a 300 PMV visa?
If so, how did you organised the NOIM? We have been told we need a letter from an Australia marriage celebrant for our application however are having trouble given we plan to get married in SA. They are all insisting on doing a NOIM before they will provide a letter.

Thanks,
Dan and Margot


----------



## ampk

Are one of you in Australia - Dan&Margot?


----------



## Charlz

ampk said:


> Are one of you in Australia - Dan&Margot?


Yes, i am here, been here from April 7th 2017


----------



## ampk

Then just get a NOIM in Australia , find one that will only require one here to issue the letter for the department.

Some will some wont, so just find one that will.

The dates always need changes and you never need to use the same one - so is just a requirement.

It is easy and cheap but just tell them it is for the visa so is a formality at this time and dates will change - think is around $60 or maybe now $80.


----------



## Dan&Margot

We are both in South Africa currently however I am returning to Australia soon and want to have the visa submitted before then.

I had hoped that would be the case but the first 6 I've emailed have all wanted NOIM and interviews etc before providing a letter. Pretty frustrating..



ampk said:


> Then just get a NOIM in Australia , find one that will only require one here to issue the letter for the department.
> 
> Some will some wont, so just find one that will.
> 
> The dates always need changes and you never need to use the same one - so is just a requirement.
> 
> It is easy and cheap but just tell them it is for the visa so is a formality at this time and dates will change - think is around $60 or maybe now $80.


----------



## MissBern

Hi all!

So I received an interesting call from my agent today.. A co has already been allocated and is asking for medicals, PCC and extra evidence (another 888 form and proof of contact between my partner and I for the past 3 months)

It's only been 4 months since we applied.. Is this good news?? Will the visa be finalized soon??


----------



## Theman

Hey MissBern, Yeah this show a very good sign that your application will be processed very soon if you can provide them the said documents, many applicant have submitted 5 to 8 months and they haven’t received anything from Pretoria. Don’t be surprised maybe you and your partner would be leaving the same time next month hahaha..... how many form 888 did you provided at the time of your application?


----------



## MissBern

I yeah my migration agent was quite surprised we had gotten any movement so soon!!

We did one 888, so they just want another one because my partners family is in Australia..

I'm so happy because I'm sure if they wanted to reject it they would have ny now? They just need these other documents to satisfy that we're genuine and that's it, right


----------



## Gibbsy

Hi Nat&Tom
We submitted neither of those types of birth certificates. His orifinal birth certificate issued in 1994 doesn’t have any name of his parents on the birth certificate.


----------



## Shobz

Hi, does anyone have a way to contact Pretoria embassy in charge of partner visa? I'm currently in Australia on a tourist visa while waiting for my offshore application to be proccessed and i have tried calling many times but i can never get through. Do you have a different phone number where they usually answer? Thanks


----------



## ampk

Sadly that is standard, they don't really want contact. Best is to send emails on the veriest listed and global feed back and the complaints one.

I do have a mobile/cell for a very high up at the Embassy but sorry I can not give that out. While it seems to be a phone passed from Second Secretary to the replacement it has been a few years since I called it.


----------



## Shobz

ampk said:


> Sadly that is standard, they don't really want contact. Best is to send emails on the veriest listed and global feed back and the complaints one.
> 
> I do have a mobile/cell for a very high up at the Embassy but sorry I can not give that out. While it seems to be a phone passed from Second Secretary t the replacement it has been a few years since I called it.


If I may ask, how did you get hold of this person's mobile number? 
Yes, i do email regularly but i only get generic replies.
Also, i have not been contacted by a CO yet but on my online app in the health assessment section i saw that i could download my refferal letter with HAP ID on it, does it mean i should do the health check now? It has been 6 months since i applied now and no sign from my co yet.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

MissBern said:


> I yeah my migration agent was quite surprised we had gotten any movement so soon!!
> 
> We did one 888, so they just want another one because my partners family is in Australia..
> 
> I'm so happy because I'm sure if they wanted to reject it they would have ny now? They just need these other documents to satisfy that we're genuine and that's it, right


They asked for another Form 888 because a minimum of two are required!


----------



## Theman

Hello People, has anyone been contacted by Immigration in Pretoria yet? Everything looks silent from Pretoria. Please share if you have been asked for further information about your application. Thanks all


----------



## Slingshot

Bekatina has your application been finalised? Judging from when you applied it’s long over due


----------



## msT

Hi.
Any updates from anyone with a pmv/309 being processed in SA?
Do we have access to average processing times in Pretoria?


----------



## Theman

Just received an email from the immigration now asking for the applicant and the sponsor PCC and more evidence of continuing relationship. I think I’m a little bit relieved now. My timeline is as follows date of application: 24th of June 2017. Further information requested 29th March 2018. Please anybody got information about their application please share thank you


----------



## Bibliophile

HI Everyone,

I've been a lurker on this forum through our process but I thought I would give an update because there doesn't seem to be many people applying through Pretoria around currently.

Applied online 5th Dec 2017 with no agent
Information including PCs supplied by Dec 21st 2017
Medicals done 9th Jan 2018
309 and 100 granted 28th March 2018 (so a little under 4 months)

We had zero CO contact until the day we received our grant email. So to everyone waiting who hasn't heard anything hang in there, no communication isn't a bad thing.

Hope you all receive your grants soon
S


----------



## Shobz

Bibliophile said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I've been a lurker on this forum through our process but I thought I would give an update because there doesn't seem to be many people applying through Pretoria around currently.
> 
> Applied online 5th Dec 2017 with no agent
> Information including PCs supplied by Dec 21st 2017
> Medicals done 9th Jan 2018
> 309 and 100 granted 28th March 2018 (so a little under 4 months)
> 
> We had zero CO contact until the day we received our grant email. So to everyone waiting who hasn't heard anything hang in there, no communication isn't a bad thing.
> 
> Hope you all receive your grants soon
> S


Hi Bibliophile,
Congrats on your visa being granted!
After how many months did they grant your visa? And did you apply from Pretoria?
Thanks


----------



## ampk

That's very sharp for South Africa think the shortest I have heard of in many years!

Congrats.


----------



## Bibliophile

Shobz said:


> Hi Bibliophile,
> Congrats on your visa being granted!
> After how many months did they grant your visa? And did you apply from Pretoria?
> Thanks


Hi Shobz,
Thank you, we're thrilled because we were prepared for a long wait. We did an online application through Pretoria. Visa was granted 8 days shy of four months.


----------



## Bibliophile

ampk said:


> That's very sharp for South Africa think the shortest I have heard of in many years!
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks ampk. It really is, we were expecting not to hear anything for months still going off when other people have received theirs.


----------



## Shobz

Bibliophile said:


> Shobz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bibliophile,
> Congrats on your visa being granted!
> After how many months did they grant your visa? And did you apply from Pretoria?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shobz,
> Thank you, we're thrilled because we were prepared for a long wait. We did an online application through Pretoria. Visa was granted 8 days shy of four months.
Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome! 
It's been 5 months since i applied and i haven't been contacted by a CO yet &#128542;
I have tried contacting them but no reply.
I'm from Mauritius but had to apply via the Pretoria office. Are you from Pretoria? As i was wondering if it was quicker for those who were from Pretoria or South Africa.


----------



## Bibliophile

Shobz said:


> Wow that's awesome!
> It's been 5 months since i applied and i haven't been contacted by a CO yet &#128542;
> I have tried contacting them but no reply.
> I'm from Mauritius but had to apply via the Pretoria office. Are you from Pretoria? As i was wondering if it was quicker for those who were from Pretoria or South Africa.


I don't think Pretoria is answering emails unless you're outside of the processing times at the moment. We were there recently for passports and they are inundated with requests.

We're based in South Africa and from what I have seen those who are outside of South Africa but still have to go through Pretoria do take longer. In saying that there isn't a clear timeline for when a grant will happen so it's best to go off the global processing times. We were honestly expecting to wait for another 5 or so months to be contacted ( though that didn't stop me from over checking emails).

I know the waiting is terrible but my best advice is to hang in there. As long as you've done everything that you need to your grant will come.


----------



## MissBern

Good luck to everyone on the forum! Praying you'll all get your grants soon!


----------



## Agape

Hello everyone. Any news from Pretoria for PMV/309? Has anyone been contacted this period by Immigration for further information? I know it's a long way to go but i'm just looking forward for the magic e-mail and i'm more than happy when i see other's people grants


----------



## Missa0822

Hi All,

I am new here, and it is very encouraging to read what others are experiencing especially the success story. Its a nice "pick me up" when morale is low. 
So for now my spirits are lifted, wishing the best outcome for us all. My time line as follows:

309/100 application submitted Pretoria (agent) 02 October 2017 with no further contact besides biometrics request.


----------



## Agape

Missa0822 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here, and it is very encouraging to read what others are experiencing especially the success story. Its a nice "pick me up" when morale is low.
> So for now my spirits are lifted, wishing the best outcome for us all. My time line as follows:
> 
> 309/100 application submitted Pretoria (agent) 02 October 2017 with no further contact besides biometrics request.


Hey Missa0822 welcome  Wishing you all the best! Did you submit police certificates and health examinations or you waiting for them to request?


----------



## Theman

Hello you welcome on board, yeah Pretoria is silent this few weeks we haven’t heard about grants or asking for more information, hopefully before the month runs out or early May we being to receive news from them. fingers crossed and waiting continues


----------



## Missa0822

Agape said:


> Hey Missa0822 welcome  Wishing you all the best! Did you submit police certificates and health examinations or you waiting for them to request?


Hi, thank you for the welcome. I am waiting for them to request. I see that these documents have expiry dates so I think its best I wait.....I am well withing processing time, just anxious I guess.


----------



## ampk

Missa0822 said:


> Hi, thank you for the welcome. I am waiting for them to request. I see that these documents have expiry dates so I think its best I wait.....I am well withing processing time, just anxious I guess.


It is a lottery for snappy grants, But I don't think there will be many of them - there is only about 5 weeks left till the quota resets for the year.


----------



## Missa0822

ampk said:


> It is a lottery for snappy grants, But I don't think there will be many of them - there is only about 5 weeks left till the quota resets for the year.


I have another question if you dont mind, when Immi requests further information and they give you 28 days....is it working days or consecutive days?


----------



## ampk

It is consecutive, so 4 weeks from the date.

When they request further information, you need to reply within the 28 days saying that you have supplied or supplied evidence that you are going to (expect) supply the information. So you can show a booking for a medical or a receipt for police checks as the medical centre can be fully booked for more than a month and police checks can take a few months from some places.


----------



## Missa0822

ampk said:


> It is consecutive, so 4 weeks from the date.
> 
> When they request further information, you need to reply within the 28 days saying that you have supplied or supplied evidence that you are going to (expect) supply the information. So you can show a booking for a medical or a receipt for police checks as the medical centre can be fully booked for more than a month and police checks can take a few months from some places.


Thank you for your reply....I have finally been asked for further information regarding ongoing relationship and police clearance certificates for myself (currently in Australia) , my daughter ( currently in SA) and my husband who is my sponsor.....all our Police clearances have expired, so that is on top of my to do list...no request for Medicals though, perhaps at a later stage. I am so glad that is some movement .

Timeline: lodged off shore 2 October 2017 , first contact besides biometrics for further information 24 April 2018.


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Nat&Tom

Bibliophile said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I've been a lurker on this forum through our process but I thought I would give an update because there doesn't seem to be many people applying through Pretoria around currently.
> 
> Applied online 5th Dec 2017 with no agent
> Information including PCs supplied by Dec 21st 2017
> Medicals done 9th Jan 2018
> 309 and 100 granted 28th March 2018 (so a little under 4 months)
> 
> We had zero CO contact until the day we received our grant email. So to everyone waiting who hasn't heard anything hang in there, no communication isn't a bad thing.
> 
> Hope you all receive your grants soon
> S


Hi Bibliophile

Such great news about your visa. I applied on 30 March 2018, submitted Medicals & both mine and my husbands PC and provided my biometrics.

Hoping we get a good turn around time like you guys.


----------



## Dan&Margot

*PMV and Visitor*

Dear all,

We submitted our PMV 300 on the 15th March 2018 and all the supporting documents are in. Just noticed the processing time has ballooned out to 18-23 months. Desperately hoping that's not the case for ours. Reading this thread it seems that its the processing time at application that applies?

We were planning on getting a visitor 600 visa so my fiance could come to Australia while we waited but just had it denied. Applied for 6 months through an Immigration Lawyer with all the supporting documents. Its an incredibly challenging process. Going to regroup and apply for a shorter stay but hard to be positive. Has anyone had success with this approach?

Our thoughts are with others going through this.
Cheers, Dan


----------



## msT

Any word from Pretoria lately?


----------



## Theman

Nothing yet even after providing all the requested information asked by the immigration


----------



## msT

Theman said:


> Nothing yet even after providing all the requested information asked by the immigration


I keep seeing all these 190 and 189 visas being granted from Pretoria, and patiently waiting for some good news on the partner visa front.
The wait doesn't seem to get any easier!
Good luck! Hopefully you'll get your visa granted soon.


----------



## Theman

No Pretoria doesn’t process 190 and 189 all skills visas are being processed from Australia


----------



## Tjb1993

Hi all, 

Been following this thread and forum during my application process and it has been a huge help. Thought I would post about my situation. 

I am Australian and my partner is from Zimbabwe. We applied for the PMV with a decision ready application. We have not been contacted for further information aside from our biometrics/medical. We already had PCC completed so uploaded them at the time of application. Below is our timeline. 

Applied for PMV: 16th June 2018
Request for biometrics/medical: 16th June 2018
Biometrics/medicals submitted/approved: 21st June
Current Status: Further Assessment 

We have currently been apart since December 2017. We also applied for a visitor visa in June and sadly this was denied. 

Anyone else apply through Pretoria around this time? Glad to see the processing times are 14-17 months at the moment. It was very upsetting to see it blown out to 18-23 months. 

Hope everyone has a god day


----------



## Theman

Hi guys, please who has submitted their partner visa application through Pretoria South Africa in July / August 2017? and received an email yesterday direct from Australia High Commission Pretoria South Africa about July /August 2017 submitted application.


----------



## Shobz

Hello, i have recently been contacted by a case officer who asked for new police clearance as last one will expire in October and I have been here on a tourist visa since december which will be expiring in october as well. We are hoping that they will be granting the visa soon now and I'll be going back to Mauritius next month to be offshore when they take the decision and my husband was hoping to join me late november and we would both come back early january after christmas and new year with family.

I'm just scared in case the CO gives me 4-5 weeks to re enter australia after I go back in October as it will be too short and i won't be able to celebrate the holidays back home. My medical will be expiring in March 2019.
Could someone tell me how much time they usually give before the Initial entry date on the visa grant notice? Thanks.


----------



## Theman

Hi Shobz, that’s a great news from Pretoria. Usually it depends on the date your PCC and your medical expired. Since you’ve been asked for new PCC and your medical was done in March I’m very sure they’ll asked you to enter Australia in March 2019, because PCC and medical Only valid for 12 months.


----------



## Agape

Shobz said:


> Hello, i have recently been contacted by a case officer who asked for new police clearance as last one will expire in October and I have been here on a tourist visa since december which will be expiring in october as well. We are hoping that they will be granting the visa soon now and I'll be going back to Mauritius next month to be offshore when they take the decision and my husband was hoping to join me late november and we would both come back early january after christmas and new year with family.
> 
> I'm just scared in case the CO gives me 4-5 weeks to re enter australia after I go back in October as it will be too short and i won't be able to celebrate the holidays back home. My medical will be expiring in March 2019.
> Could someone tell me how much time they usually give before the Initial entry date on the visa grant notice? Thanks.


Hey Shobz, it's good to see some movement from Pretoria. I hope you will hear good news soon. When did you apply? Please update us when you hear back from them.


----------



## Sputnick

Hi everyone, 
This thread has gone quiet lately and I was wondering if anyone has heard any news about their visa from Pretoria recently?

My partner is originally from Malawi but is currently living in South Africa on a student visa and I am a permanent resident currently living in Sydney.

We applied for PMV 309 on 18th May 2018 (5 months ago) and visa medicals were completed in July 2018. Since then we have heard nothing. 
I would be grateful if anyone has heard anything recently to let us know to give us an idea of what timeframe to expect. 

Also, people have commented on this thread that non South African nationals have a slower turnaround time on their visa than South African nationals. Is there any truth to this? If so, if my partner is currently living in South Africa on student visa would they still be considered a lower priority than South Africa citizens?

The waiting and not knowing is the obviously worst part and this forum has given us a lifeline in knowing the experiences of others and what to expect!

Very grateful for any insights you guys could give.


----------



## Papag

Sputnick said:


> Hi everyone,
> This thread has gone quiet lately and I was wondering if anyone has heard any news about their visa from Pretoria recently?
> 
> My partner is originally from Malawi but is currently living in South Africa on a student visa and I am a permanent resident currently living in Sydney.
> 
> We applied for PMV 309 on 18th May 2018 (5 months ago) and visa medicals were completed in July 2018. Since then we have heard nothing.
> I would be grateful if anyone has heard anything recently to let us know to give us an idea of what timeframe to expect.
> 
> Also, people have commented on this thread that non South African nationals have a slower turnaround time on their visa than South African nationals. Is there any truth to this? If so, if my partner is currently living in South Africa on student visa would they still be considered a lower priority than South Africa citizens?
> 
> The waiting and not knowing is the obviously worst part and this forum has given us a lifeline in knowing the experiences of others and what to expect!
> 
> Very grateful for any insights you guys could give.


We applied for the 309/100 in December 2017 with medicals and police check front loaded, I am Australian citizen and my wife is from Nigeria. We have not heard anything since we applied apart from the auto generated emails. The status on our Immi account is showing further assessment, we contacted twice via email and response is that the application is within processing time frame. Not sure if there is any movement from Pretoria, the waiting is frustrating and killing. God help us.


----------



## Michelle.Muller1997

Sputnick said:


> Hi everyone,
> This thread has gone quiet lately and I was wondering if anyone has heard any news about their visa from Pretoria recently?
> 
> My partner is originally from Malawi but is currently living in South Africa on a student visa and I am a permanent resident currently living in Sydney.
> 
> We applied for PMV 309 on 18th May 2018 (5 months ago) and visa medicals were completed in July 2018. Since then we have heard nothing.
> I would be grateful if anyone has heard anything recently to let us know to give us an idea of what timeframe to expect.
> 
> Also, people have commented on this thread that non South African nationals have a slower turnaround time on their visa than South African nationals. Is there any truth to this? If so, if my partner is currently living in South Africa on student visa would they still be considered a lower priority than South Africa citizens?
> 
> The waiting and not knowing is the obviously worst part and this forum has given us a lifeline in knowing the experiences of others and what to expect!
> 
> Very grateful for any insights you guys could give.


You are not in this boat alone. My partner is from South Africa and I am from Australia. We are both currently living in South Africa together. We applied for his visa 309 on the 14th of May 2018. Our visa medicals were completed in June. We have since then, not heard a word either. The wait at this point is agonizingly painful.


----------



## Sputnick

Thanks for letting me know Michelle and Papag. It is a bit disheartening that they haven't even processed visas from December 2017. Hopefully yours wont be too long now though.


----------



## AnjB

Hi there, we are currently waiting in Mauritius. I'm a dual Australian and Mauritian Citizen. We have sent through my husband's 309 since February 2018. Medicals and Police Clearance were front loaded. No news from Pretoria still.


----------



## Ruzy12

Hi all, similar to Papag. My wife is Nigerian, applied Sept 2017 front loaded with medical and pcc. No update from Pretoria till date. The wait is sickening.


----------



## Papag

Ruzy12 said:


> Hi all, similar to Papag. My wife is Nigerian, applied Sept 2017 front loaded with medical and pcc. No update from Pretoria till date. The wait is sickening.


Hi Ruby12

It is disheartening to hear that application submitted September 2017 has not been finalised. Have you had a CO assigned at all as you are passed the 13 months mark which is the time for 70% processing of application at the moment.


----------



## Ruzy12

Papag said:


> Ruzy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, similar to Papag. My wife is Nigerian, applied Sept 2017 front loaded with medical and pcc. No update from Pretoria till date. The wait is sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ruby12
> 
> It is disheartening to hear that application submitted September 2017 has not been finalised. Have you had a CO assigned at all as you are passed the 13 months mark which is the time for 70% processing of application at the moment.
Click to expand...

Papag, it is truly disheartening. My missus is at wits end.

My agent confirms a CO has been assigned unfortunately all we get from Pretoria is assessment in progress. We've emailed twice but received the standard reply of still within the processing time.


----------



## Papag

Ruzy12 said:


> Papag, it is truly disheartening. My missus is at wits end.
> 
> My agent confirms a CO has been assigned unfortunately all we get from Pretoria is assessment in progress. We've emailed twice but received the standard reply of still within the processing time.


Well it's good to know a CO has been assigned. Hoping you get your grant soon. All the best


----------



## Papag

Just wandering if anyone heard any news from Pretoria lately.


----------



## Slingshot

300/ 100 granted


----------



## ampk

How?

Slingshots are illegal here!

Congrats.


----------



## Slingshot

Pretoria is working just Africans love to be discreet about sharing information on how the process works


----------



## Papag

Congrats slingshot. Any chance you could share your timeline.
Good to know Pretoria is working


----------



## Slingshot

Applied Feb 2017
Applied tourist visa may 2017
Granted September 2017
Requested additional documents oct 2018
Submitted 20th oct 2018
In few days granted 309/100

To those waiting God would do it as he did for me
It’s been a long journey but at the end, it ended in praise


----------



## ampk

Slingshot said:


> Pretoria is working just Africans love to be discreet about sharing information on how the process works


That is why I have the Australians Second Secretary's cell number that works at the Pretoria Embassy - seems the process there is the same as the rest of Africa. But the hangings on the wall a bit straighter.


----------



## Papag

Slingshot said:


> Applied Feb 2017
> Applied tourist visa may 2017
> Granted September 2017
> Requested additional documents oct 2018
> Submitted 20th oct 2018
> In few days granted 309/100
> 
> To those waiting God would do it as he did for me
> It's been a long journey but at the end, it ended in praise


Thanks for sharing.
Congrats again.


----------



## Obodo

16 months wating still no news from Pretoria


----------



## Ruzy12

Slingshot said:


> Applied Feb 2017
> Applied tourist visa may 2017
> Granted September 2017
> Requested additional documents oct 2018
> Submitted 20th oct 2018
> In few days granted 309/100
> 
> To those waiting God would do it as he did for me
> It's been a long journey but at the end, it ended in praise


Congrats. It must have been one hell of a wait, 19months+. Not sure I have your patience. I'm 14months in and given up completely and moved on with my life to start my family. Life is too short to count down 2 years. Congrats again and goodluck.


----------



## Theman

Got the golden email yesterday, I have never been relieved as this in my life. 309 was granted 19th November 2018 after 16 months of waiting. I wish everyone waiting good luck


----------



## Agape

Theman said:


> Got the golden email yesterday, I have never been relieved as this in my life. 309 was granted 19th November 2018 after 16 months of waiting. I wish everyone waiting good luck


Congratultions!! It is good to finally see some movement from Pretoria. All the best for the future Theman!


----------



## Troyy17

Congrats.. must be a relief and I must say the wait is not fun at all. All the best. 
8 months still waiting


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi all

It’s interesting to hear the latest timeframes from the most recent posts here. My husband is Nigerian, we applied for a 309 visa for him plus visas for his two children as well. Applied 23 August 2017, so have been waiting over 15 months now. He did come over last Christmas for two months on a visitor visa, approved 16 Dec and went back 18 Feb. The wait is seriously killing us at the moment!


----------



## Papag

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's interesting to hear the latest timeframes from the most recent posts here. My husband is Nigerian, we applied for a 309 visa for him plus visas for his two children as well. Applied 23 August 2017, so have been waiting over 15 months now. He did come over last Christmas for two months on a visitor visa, approved 16 Dec and went back 18 Feb. The wait is seriously killing us at the moment!


It appears Pretoria have a longer waiting time compared to others. We are at 11 months and not a single contact, no CO. The wait continues, God help us.


----------



## Obodo

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's interesting to hear the latest timeframes from the most recent posts here. My husband is Nigerian, we applied for a 309 visa for him plus visas for his two children as well. Applied 23 August 2017, so have been waiting over 15 months now. He did come over last Christmas for two months on a visitor visa, approved 16 Dec and went back 18 Feb. The wait is seriously killing us at the moment!


Hello waiting4eva, our case almost same my husband too is from Nigeria and we be waiting 17 months now not a single update from Pretoria. We prayed it won't be long.


----------



## Ruzy12

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's interesting to hear the latest timeframes from the most recent posts here. My husband is Nigerian, we applied for a 309 visa for him plus visas for his two children as well. Applied 23 August 2017, so have been waiting over 15 months now. He did come over last Christmas for two months on a visitor visa, approved 16 Dec and went back 18 Feb. The wait is seriously killing us at the moment!


Waiting4eva, I feel your pain. Looks like non-SA applicants cop the brunt of it as my mates who are SA citizens got theirs within 6-8months. I'm approaching the 15month mark and similar to you my missus is Swiss-Nigerian. She couldn't take the wait anymore and I only recently moved to switz. with her. She's completely over it.to wait out 2years of your life is no easy feat.
I hope you get united with ur family very soon. Wish you the best.


----------



## msT

My fiancé and I applied for a PMV 300 at the end of Feb 2018, and I am South African.
Our application was front loaded. Other than the automated request for biometrics, we’ve had no contact since.
A visitor visa application was rejected in June (even with a surplus of evidence to show I’d have reason to return to South Africa).
So our only option is to be patient.
I appreciate the updates from others, although unfortunate, it helps to know our experience is shared.


----------



## Agape

We have got the good news right on time before Christmas and we are really greatful and happy for that. Our family is finally reunited! PMV applied end of March 2018 and granted end of November 2018. Have patience and be positive. Good luck to all of you! I know the waiting is painful but believe it and it will happen. We will still be around for the next stage.


----------



## Theman

Agape said:


> We have got the good news right on time before Christmas and we are really greatful and happy for that. Our family is finally reunited! PMV applied end of March 2018 and granted end of November 2018. Have patience and be positive. Good luck to all of you! I know the waiting is painful but believe it and it will happen. We will still be around for the next stage.


Congratulations Agape, what a joyful moments for uniting with your fiancé, and for him seeing his daughter for the first time. I guess Pretoria is back to work. Wish you well for the next chapter of your life. Did they ask you for further information or you guys just got the grants straight?


----------



## Agape

Theman said:


> Congratulations Agape, what a joyful moments for uniting with your fiancé, and for him seeing his daughter for the first time. I guess Pretoria is back to work. Wish you well for the next chapter of your life. Did they ask you for further information or you guys just got the grants straight?


Thank you very much for your wishes. It is really so precious. We did the health assesment in October without being asked and in November they asked for police certificate from his country. After we provided that the grant came within some hours.


----------



## Obodo

Hi guys merry Christmas in advance. Anyone got news from Pretoria yet?


----------



## Waiting4eva

We’re 16 months now and still waiting. Obodo you mentioned you were at 17 months a few weeks ago. Have you called or emailed them to request update as you’re over the global time wait period?


----------



## Obodo

Waiting4eva said:


> We're 16 months now and still waiting. Obodo you mentioned you were at 17 months a few weeks ago. Have you called or emailed them to request update as you're over the global time wait period?


Hello Waiting4eva, our agent did write them last week and we haven't received any response from them, but at the moment Pretoria has closed yesterday Monday 24th and reopened the 2nd January 2019, hopefully we will get updates


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi Obodo, I hope you hear back from them in early January once it reopens. We are praying we don’t have to wait over the 17 month timeframe, but it’s hard to know how behind the office is with processing at the moment.


----------



## psweaver

How do you know where you Partner Visa is processed? 

I am a British/South African dual national married to an Australian for 16 years; all four of my kids are Australian citizens. I submitted my visa application online through the ImmiAccount from Cape Town ... does this mean Pretoria processes it?

Does Pretoria take a long time to process Partner Visa's?

Thanks for the guidance


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi psweaver, I’m not sure how you tell. Did you select the closest office during your application? If you put down a South African address I would assume it would go through Pretoria. I’ve been told it’s one of the busiest processing centres in the world however grant times seem to vary a lot. South Africans generally seem to be processed faster than other countries from what I’ve seen


----------



## psweaver

How long are SA Police Clearance Certificates considered valid for by the Australian Government when processing a Partner Visa? Is it the 6 months SAPS say they are valid or for 1 year like the Aus Home Affairs website says?

I'm just wondering when to apply for a new Police Clearance ... don't want my present PCC to expire, be asked to submit a new one and have to wait a further 3 months to get it ... and delay my visa being approved.


----------



## Hope28

Hi all
Has anyone lodged their application for Partner Visa from Pretoria? And still no news since application? I’m a Non SA citizen (from Mauritius). Been a few weeks since Ive applied but it seems like forever. The wait is stressful


----------



## Waiting4eva

@hope28 I’m sorry to tell you that you have quite a wait in front of you if you’ve only lodged a few weeks ago. I’ve been waiting over 17 months for my hubby’s 309 partner visa. I’m also aware of a few others that have been waiting between the 16-19 months mark. It’s definitely taking a long time through Pretoria unfortunately


----------



## Hope28

@waiting4eva Have you tried to contact them? The processing times have recently changed as well. Btw have you already submitted PCC and medicals? I hope you get yours soon


----------



## Hope28

Anyone got news from Pretoria recently?


----------



## Waiting4eva

@Hope28 Yes my husband did the medical in May 2018 and we updated both police clearances December 2018, so everything is up to date and decision ready. I’ve tried emailing my agent and Pretoria in the last couple of weeks with no reply so I’ll call my agent this week. I’m aware the maximum global processing time just went up to 18 months unfortunately and this has been happening to us the last 4 months. Very frustrating 😓


----------



## Hope28

@Waiting4eva This is really annoying. But yours should come in at anytime as I’ve been reading the previous posts and saw that some people got theirs in Dec. Yes,, it is a good thing that you contacted your agent, to give you updates


----------



## Hope28

Anyone knows if during the processing times, I can apply for a tourist visa to go to Australia to be reunited with my fiancé? If yes, what are the procedures to inform the embassy?


----------



## Waiting4eva

@Hope28 yes, you can apply for a 600 visitor visa however it seems to be tricky to get approval. You can do it through your immi account. Just make sure you provide LOTS of evidence that it’s JUST a holiday and the visitor needing to return to their country- job, family, kids etc etc. We applied for a visitor visa for my hubby in Sept 2017 and it took 3 months to process (was meant to be 6 weeks). We put in evidence of a booked wedding vow renewal celebration with Australian family, holiday accom bookings and itinerary of all plans during his stay.


----------



## Hope28

@waiting4eva Thanks!! I want to travel to Aussie to be able to celebrate my fiancé birthday. I have thought of sending letter from employee, bk statement, accomodation letter,... I believe these will be sufficient. I will use the service of a travel agency so will not go via immi. It shouldn’t be a prob, right?


----------



## Waiting4eva

@Hope28 I’m unsure if your country is classed as high risk but I would err on the side of caution and supply as many details as you can...itinerary of your weekly plans, any trips to see countryside, visiting family, birthday dinner and hotel stay etc whatever. Proof of ANY tickets or bookings, definitely letter from employer approving leave. Doesn’t need to be firm plans, and they can change later, but could add weight to application. You aren’t guaranteed a tourist visa if you can’t prove that your stay is temporary and there are strong factors ensuring your return. I’ve seen stories of quite a few refusals, I believe I was lucky with my hubby.

I wasn’t aware you could apply for Australian tourist/visitor visa through travel agents, but if that’s possible sure...just find one that’s done them before successfully perhaps.


----------



## Hope28

We finally planned to go somewhere that do not require visa. I have still a long wait to go:/ and this is why we intend to have a holiday tgt during the processing times as the wait is stressful. I just hope they contact me if they require further information, moreover my PCC will expire this sept.


----------



## Papag

I applied for 309/100 in December 2017 front loaded with medicals and PCC. Till date I have heard nothing from Immi except the auto generated emails and the 1 year application in progress email. I want to update the medicals and PCC as it is more than 1 year and supposedly expired, I know I can just apply for a new PCC but not sure how to go about the medicals. Should I use the same HAP ID or I need a new HAP ID from Immi. Or should I wait to be asked to do a new medical and PCC. My Immi acc says health clearance provided and finalised. Anyone that can help with info please. Thanks


----------



## Waiting4eva

@papag my guess would be you can use the same ID as last time to rebook your medical. I don’t think it would get lost?

Has anyone got any updates or good news from Pretoria lately? We are at 17.5 months and still waiting.


----------



## Ruzy12

Waiting4eva said:


> @papag my guess would be you can use the same ID as last time to rebook your medical. I don't think it would get lost?
> 
> Has anyone got any updates or good news from Pretoria lately? We are at 17.5 months and still waiting.


@waiting4eva/papag, dont think you can use same ID. My partner attempted to do an update sometime last. Rang and DHA advised to wait for contact if required a new HAP ID will be provided. From conversations I have had and heard from other folks experience if the sponsor has held private health insurance for a considerable time and includes his or her partner as part of the cover, the 'medical expiry and entry date' will not be tied as is mostly the case. I may be wrong just what I have gathered from other folks.


----------



## Papag

Ruzy12 said:


> @waiting4eva/papag, dont think you can use same ID. My partner attempted to do an update sometime last. Rang and DHA advised to wait for contact if required a new HAP ID will be provided. From conversations I have had and heard from other folks experience if the sponsor has held private health insurance for a considerable time and includes his or her partner as part of the cover, the 'medical expiry and entry date' will not be tied as is mostly the case. I may be wrong just what I have gathered from other folks.


Thanks for your reply @waiting4eva/@Ruzy12

Including my wife in my private health insurance at this stage will be a waste of premium as she lives overseas and cannot use it, though I will not mind including her if it makes the medicals valid.

@wating4ever no news from Pretoria, very frustrating.


----------



## Hope28

psweaver said:


> How do you know where you Partner Visa is processed?
> 
> I am a British/South African dual national married to an Australian for 16 years; all four of my kids are Australian citizens. I submitted my visa application online through the ImmiAccount from Cape Town ... does this mean Pretoria processes it?
> 
> Does Pretoria take a long time to process Partner Visa's?
> 
> Thanks for the guidance


 Hi, when you have applied, there were several questions that needed to be filled and one of them (so long as I remember) ask about the nearest Australian High Commission if they need to contact you for an interview, what did you write?


----------



## AnjB

Hope28 said:


> @waiting4eva Thanks!! I want to travel to Aussie to be able to celebrate my fiancé birthday. I have thought of sending letter from employee, bk statement, accomodation letter,... I believe these will be sufficient. I will use the service of a travel agency so will not go via immi. It shouldn't be a prob, right?


@Hope28 We have also applied from Mauritius and last week we peaked the first year wait. My opinion for our wait, in this case me being the australian citizen and my husband being the applicant, is that because we are together in Mauritius, they are not processing it with priority. Let's see and good luck with your wait.


----------



## Hope28

AnjB said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @waiting4eva Thanks!! I want to travel to Aussie to be able to celebrate my fiancé birthday. I have thought of sending letter from employee, bk statement, accomodation letter,... I believe these will be sufficient. I will use the service of a travel agency so will not go via immi. It shouldn't be a prob, right?
> 
> 
> 
> @Hope28 We have also applied from Mauritius and last week we peaked the first year wait. My opinion for our wait, in this case me being the australian citizen and my husband being the applicant, is that because we are together in Mauritius, they are not processing it with priority. Let's see and good luck with your wait.
Click to expand...

 Thank you! I still have a long wait as I have applied end of December. One year is terrible, my fiancé is in Australia so long distance relationship &#128542;. I hope you get yours soon too, have you already submitted your medicals and PCC?


----------



## AnjB

Hope28 said:


> Thank you! I still have a long wait as I have applied end of December. One year is terrible, my fiancé is in Australia so long distance relationship &#128542;. I hope you get yours soon too, have you already submitted your medicals and PCC?


Application is for my husband. I'm the Sponsor. And yes we front loaded the police clearance and the medicals a few days after we applied.We are not in a hurry to move this year, so it's ok for now.


----------



## Hope28

AnjB said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I still have a long wait as I have applied end of December. One year is terrible, my fiancé is in Australia so long distance relationship &#128542;. I hope you get yours soon too, have you already submitted your medicals and PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> Application is for my husband. I'm the Sponsor. And yes we front loaded the police clearance and the medicals a few days after we applied.We are not in a hurry to move this year, so it's ok for now.
Click to expand...

 wish you luck, btw did your status change?


----------



## AnjB

Hope28 said:


> wish you luck, btw did your status change?


The status hasn't changed I believe. What frustrates me is the lack of clarity on the process. You'll have someone being granted in 2 months, and their case not necessarily clear cut, and someone waiting way over the one year mark with no indication on how long it will take. I do hope there's some kind of engagement from the department at some stage for everyone without an answer, to show applicants that they understand the stress that applicants and families go through.

But luckily, we are not planning to move this year, so we have put the application at the back of our mind for now.


----------



## Hope28

Should have at least informed applicants whether there has been a case officer assigned. Anyway, I am not sure if it depends which country you applied from that determines your processing times, is UK processing visa more quickly than other countries?


----------



## Michelle.Muller1997

I was wondering if anyone has received any news from Pretoria recently?


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi Michelle, we’ve still heard nothing from Pretoria and have been waiting 18 months now for my Nigerian husbands visa. I’ve heard others from Nigeria and Zimbabwe have been waiting about 20 months now, so perhaps they are processing slowly atm...


----------



## Papag

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi Michelle, we've still heard nothing from Pretoria and have been waiting 18 months now for my Nigerian husbands visa. I've heard others from Nigeria and Zimbabwe have been waiting about 20 months now, so perhaps they are processing slowly atm...


We are into 14 months waiting and no word from Pretoria either. The processing times keep increasing every month so who knows how much longer the wait will be.


----------



## Waiting4eva

@papag my husband and I have decided to apply for a family sponsored visitor visa as we don’t know how much longer it will be and haven’t seen each other in 12 months. Will wait and see which one we get first!


----------



## Papag

Waiting4eva said:


> @papag my husband and I have decided to apply for a family sponsored visitor visa as we don't know how much longer it will be and haven't seen each other in 12 months. Will wait and see which one we get first!


@Waiting4eva that's a brilliant idea. I am taking a trip to Nigeria soon to see my wife as well, it's been more than 12months not seeing each other. 
There is nothing much we can do rather than keep hope alive. All the best.


----------



## Michelle.Muller1997

Oh goodness that is a very long time of waiting. I am only 9 months into the waiting and unfortunately there is no light at the end of the tunnel at the moment.


----------



## Sammee24

It’s really sad how slow the process is, I have been waiting for 9 months, and when I see people who have waited for 18 months or more it freaks me out, it’s really hard being away from my partner for such a long time. I pray they speeding things up.


----------



## Waiting4eva

@Michelle and Sammee it has been a very very long road....which hasn’t even ended yet. I didn’t look at forums until we were at about 14/15 months otherwise the waiting times would have freaked me out too! We all manage though and hopefully we all end up stronger and happier on the other side. 

Best of luck to everyone! 🙂


----------



## shgizmo

Hello everyone. New to this forum.
I have been waiting for my husband’s visa 20 months now.
DOL: 27/06/17
Medicals Done
Interview via Skype:10/12/18
PCC done 
More documents submitted: 16/12/18

Till now no news. Hubby from Nigeria. Been to visit him last year June 2018. We have been married now 2 years 5 months.
So worried as to why this delay especially when u hear nothing. Went through a migration agent here in Australia.

Any advise or sharing please.


----------



## Obodo

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone. New to this forum.
> I have been waiting for my husband's visa 20 months now.
> DOL: 27/06/17
> Medicals Done
> Interview via Skype:10/12/18
> PCC done
> More documents submitted: 16/12/18
> 
> Till now no news. Hubby from Nigeria. Been to visit him last year June 2018. We have been married now 2 years 5 months.
> So worried as to why this delay especially when u hear nothing. Went through a migration agent here in Australia.
> 
> Any advise or sharing please.


Hi Shgizmo, you welcome on board. We're in the same boat, I have been waiting 19 months now no correspondence from Pretoria. My lawyer has taken my complain to ombudsman last Monday, since I have exceeded the processing time and provided all the required documents, I see no reason why they still hold on to the Visa. Other Australian High Commission has been issuing visas to applicants which their waiting time is not even up to 12 months, while Pretoria is different, are they not bond with the same laws. Asked your lawyer to write them and "advised if any additional information is required to assist in the processing of the application and in line with the published processing" they're obligated to respond to you, if not your lawyers know what to do by complaining to the ombudsman. As we speak we are 7 applicants that our processing time has exceeded the processing time and the complaints has been logged with ombudsman in Australia by our agents and some individual that applied by themselves. For your information some registers Migration agents in Australia that has been dealing with them in Pretoria has been bitterly complaining about how Pretoria handling of applications which is against the natural justice. Please I encouraged more people whom have exceeded the processing time to speak up and complain. They're just toying with our emotions by focusing us to live apart from our partners, only if you have exceeded the published processing time. Thank you.


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi Shgizmo, my case seems very similar to yours. Married to my Nigerian husband over 2 years, applied for 309 visa in August 2017. Have been waiting over 18 months with no news from Pretoria. It sounds like you’re over the processing time which is currently 19 months, so I would do as Obodo suggests and complain to the ombudsman.


----------



## nicholas983

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi Shgizmo, my case seems very similar to yours. Married to my Nigerian husband over 2 years, applied for 309 visa in August 2017. Have been waiting over 18 months with no news from Pretoria. It sounds like you're over the processing time which is currently 19 months, so I would do as Obodo suggests and complain to the ombudsman.


It is a pity really, my partner is waiting 15 months already (from Nigeria too) and as expected no single update from Pretoria; I am beginning to think this is being selective for applications from Nigeria.

Please those that have lodged complains, do let us know how it goes; if it actually got them to pick up the files for processing so we know what action to take though ours is still within the processing window.


----------



## Obodo

nicholas983 said:


> Waiting4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shgizmo, my case seems very similar to yours. Married to my Nigerian husband over 2 years, applied for 309 visa in August 2017. Have been waiting over 18 months with no news from Pretoria. It sounds like you're over the processing time which is currently 19 months, so I would do as Obodo suggests and complain to the ombudsman.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pity really, my partner is waiting 15 months already (from Nigeria too) and as expected no single update from Pretoria; I am beginning to think this is being selective for applications from Nigeria.
> 
> Please those that have lodged complains, do let us know how it goes; if it actually got them to pick up the files for processing so we know what action to take though ours is still within the processing window.
Click to expand...

@Nicholas983. That's just the truth, Pretoria is being selective in their processing against Nigeria, which is against the integrity and natural justice of the visa processing, it wasn't like this before.


----------



## Michelle.Muller1997

It honestly makes me so sad to hear that so many of you have such long waiting times. I thought my 9 months were ridiculous and never ending but on Monday my husband received his 309 grant. Words could not express the excitement and relief not only I feel but my entire family waiting for us feel. 

I really hope that all of you waiting get your visa grants soon as well. I know the wait is painful, very stressful and very, very exhausting.


----------



## RedRover103

Michelle.Muller1997 said:


> It honestly makes me so sad to hear that so many of you have such long waiting times. I thought my 9 months were ridiculous and never ending but on Monday my husband received his 309 grant. Words could not express the excitement and relief not only I feel but my entire family waiting for us feel.
> 
> I really hope that all of you waiting get your visa grants soon as well. I know the wait is painful, very stressful and very, very exhausting.


Great news, Michelle! Good to hear something is happening in Pretoria. Thanks for letting us know.

All the best for your future together.


----------



## Papag

Michelle.Muller1997 said:


> It honestly makes me so sad to hear that so many of you have such long waiting times. I thought my 9 months were ridiculous and never ending but on Monday my husband received his 309 grant. Words could not express the excitement and relief not only I feel but my entire family waiting for us feel.
> 
> I really hope that all of you waiting get your visa grants soon as well. I know the wait is painful, very stressful and very, very exhausting.


Congratulations Michelle
Where is your husband from? We have been waiting 14 months for my wife visa and not a single word from Pretoria, she is from Nigeria.


----------



## Papag

Obodo said:


> @Nicholas983. That's just the truth, Pretoria is being selective in their processing against Nigeria, which is against the integrity and natural justice of the visa processing, it wasn't like this before.


It appears majority of those that have been waiting long and past the processing times are from Nigeria, this is not fair. I really hope and pray that the ombudsman does something about these complaints.


----------



## shgizmo

Thank you everyone for sharing. It gives me great relief that I m not alone. My husband is so stressed that he has been in and out of hospital and involved in 2 accidents that almost took his life. I took your advise and called my migration agent about making a complaint to the ombudsman and he said I am just going to ruin my husband ‘s application and the visa may get rejected.
I feel so helpless and worst still that my husband is depressed and all this that is happening.
My agent seems not to be concerned and he keeps saying I just have to wait and doesn’t know why CO is delaying the grant. I don’t know what to do. Kept saying to just upload continuous evidence.Nothing else can be done.
😔


----------



## nicholas983

shgizmo said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing. It gives me great relief that I m not alone. My husband is so stressed that he has been in and out of hospital and involved in 2 accidents that almost took his life. I took your advise and called my migration agent about making a complaint to the ombudsman and he said I am just going to ruin my husband 's application and the visa may get rejected.
> I feel so helpless and worst still that my husband is depressed and all this that is happening.
> My agent seems not to be concerned and he keeps saying I just have to wait and doesn't know why CO is delaying the grant. I don't know what to do. Kept saying to just upload continuous evidence.Nothing else can be done.
> ��


That is a FAT LIE from the migration agent, I question his experience and knowledge if he actually said that.

I am a permanent resident in Australia and during my own application I filed a complaint to the ombudsman and in few days I got response from the dept which I did not get after trying for over 1 year and I got the PR granted. Infact every visa I have applied for others (maybe just a visitors visa invite) and it gets 1 day past processing period...I file complaint immediately and it gets processed.

File a complaint straight away.


----------



## Michelle.Muller1997

Thank you @RedRover103. There is movement from Pretoria, very slow but movement none the less.

My husband is from South Africa @papag.


----------



## Obodo

shgizmo said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing. It gives me great relief that I m not alone. My husband is so stressed that he has been in and out of hospital and involved in 2 accidents that almost took his life. I took your advise and called my migration agent about making a complaint to the ombudsman and he said I am just going to ruin my husband 's application and the visa may get rejected.
> I feel so helpless and worst still that my husband is depressed and all this that is happening.
> My agent seems not to be concerned and he keeps saying I just have to wait and doesn't know why CO is delaying the grant. I don't know what to do. Kept saying to just upload continuous evidence.Nothing else can be done.
> &#128532;


Hi Shgizmo, firstly I'm really sorry about your husband situation in Nigeria. This is a laughable comment coming from an Australian Migration agent.

I'm sorry, he doesn't know his job. CO don't just refuse visa that way, their superior go through any decision before they sent it out, and if refused a visa unseasonably and AAT send it back for reconsideration the CO competence would be questions and there's a punishment for that from their end, so they're very careful when making a decision, because they know it can bounce back on them. It's your right to make a genuine complain. That's why is good to engage a migration lawyer not just an agent with graduate certificate Australian immigration.


----------



## Papag

Michelle.Muller1997 said:


> Thank you @RedRover103. There is movement from Pretoria, very slow but movement none the less.
> 
> My husband is from South Africa @papag.


Thanks Michelle 
Good to know
Congratulations again


----------



## cjames

hi everyone.

I am new to this platform. Applied for my partner visa in April 2018. Almost 11 months waiting and its so difficult. no news from the time we submitted our application.


----------



## Hope28

cjames said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> I am new to this platform. Applied for my partner visa in April 2018. Almost 11 months waiting and its so difficult. no news from the time we submitted our application.


 hello, where did you apply? Unfortunately I havent seen many grants posted recently &#128533;


----------



## cjames

Hope28 said:


> hello, where did you apply? Unfortunately I havent seen many grants posted recently &#128533;


Submitted online. I noticed just praying for grace dearest as the waiting is so frustrating.


----------



## Slingshot

Hello all
I understand your frustration regarding the processing time. I was in this situation at some point 
Ones you’ve gone pass the processing time you can ask your lawyer to complain 
I waited a long time and it landed on the 20th month.
Nigeria is a high risk country and applications in Pretoria are slow regarding countries like Nigeria
Your lawyers are right try not to agitate them with lot of email 
It’s not my doing it is God. Prayer works 
I still check this forum because, I get those lapses from time to time. And it’s scary and trying times
If you have any questions feel free
Ps: residents of South Africa are processed quicker same as Zimbabwe


----------



## Hope28

Slingshot said:


> Hello all
> I understand your frustration regarding the processing time. I was in this situation at some point
> Ones you've gone pass the processing time you can ask your lawyer to complain
> I waited a long time and it landed on the 20th month.
> Nigeria is a high risk country and applications in Pretoria are slow regarding countries like Nigeria
> Your lawyers are right try not to agitate them with lot of email
> It's not my doing it is God. Prayer works
> I still check this forum because, I get those lapses from time to time. And it's scary and trying times
> If you have any questions feel free
> Ps: residents of South Africa are processed quicker same as Zimbabwe


 hello, thanks for your feedback. Btw when did you apply? Have you already received your grant?


----------



## Slingshot

Yes
Got my grant few months back



Hope28 said:


> Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all
> I understand your frustration regarding the processing time. I was in this situation at some point
> Ones you've gone pass the processing time you can ask your lawyer to complain
> I waited a long time and it landed on the 20th month.
> Nigeria is a high risk country and applications in Pretoria are slow regarding countries like Nigeria
> Your lawyers are right try not to agitate them with lot of email
> It's not my doing it is God. Prayer works
> I still check this forum because, I get those lapses from time to time. And it's scary and trying times
> If you have any questions feel free
> Ps: residents of South Africa are processed quicker same as Zimbabwe
> 
> 
> 
> hello, thanks for your feedback. Btw when did you apply? Have you already received your grant?
Click to expand...


----------



## cjames

Hope28 said:


> hello, where did you apply? Unfortunately I havent seen many grants posted recently &#128533;


Hi Hope. I applied from Zimbabwe. M Zimbabwean but submitted my forms online. We attached all the information required and we are praying day and night for a grant. I really miss my husband. I pray that all of us get some good news soon. I believe God will surely give us grace


----------



## Hope28

Slingshot said:


> Yes
> Got my grant few months back
> 
> 
> 
> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all
> I understand your frustration regarding the processing time. I was in this situation at some point
> Ones you've gone pass the processing time you can ask your lawyer to complain
> I waited a long time and it landed on the 20th month.
> Nigeria is a high risk country and applications in Pretoria are slow regarding countries like Nigeria
> Your lawyers are right try not to agitate them with lot of email
> It's not my doing it is God. Prayer works
> I still check this forum because, I get those lapses from time to time. And it's scary and trying times
> If you have any questions feel free
> Ps: residents of South Africa are processed quicker same as Zimbabwe
> 
> 
> 
> hello, thanks for your feedback. Btw when did you apply? Have you already received your grant?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 congrats! How long did your grant came in? What further docs did you upload after lodging your application?


----------



## Hope28

cjames said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello, where did you apply? Unfortunately I havent seen many grants posted recently &#128533;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hope. I applied from Zimbabwe. M Zimbabwean but submitted my forms online. We attached all the information required and we are praying day and night for a grant. I really miss my husband. I pray that all of us get some good news soon. I believe God will surely give us grace
Click to expand...

 God is great! We have to keep the leap of faith


----------



## Chrissty

Hi Guys it is very unfortunate that processing times are subject to change, however l think the processing times should not affect those already in the que.We should try and find ways to complain.We pay $7000 to unite with our partners, we pay the same amount with anyone else.Why does SA pretoria take so long let us speak up on how we pay $7000 to the immigration and after that no communication nothing sometimes that helps.When we are just quite the minister does not know that this is affecting families .let us try to speak up and unonymously talk to programs like current affairs / media e.t.c about the inconsistency of the immigration ,lets talk about the anxiety and stresses the waiting for the unknown is causing to us, surely distance relationships are not easy. Rather than changing timeframes and delaying application why can the immigration not employ more people.They should consider how these long waits are mentally affecting people.l am one of them l am mentally drained.I understand that they thoroughly assess curses but honestly let us be realistic 20months??.let us have our voices head keeping to ourselves will never help.


----------



## Chrissty

Sorry there are a few grammar and spelling errors on my post.


----------



## Obodo

Chrissty said:


> Hi Guys it is very unfortunate that processing times are subject to change, however l think the processing times should not affect those already in the que.We should try and find ways to complain.We pay $7000 to unite with our partners, we pay the same amount with anyone else.Why does SA pretoria take so long let us speak up on how we pay $7000 to the immigration and after that no hcommunication nothing sometimes that helps.When we are just quite the minister does not know that this is affecting families .let us try to speak up and unonymously talk to programs like current affairs / media e.t.c about the inconsistency of the immigration ,lets talk about the anxiety and stresses the waiting for the unknown is causing to us, surely distance relationships are not easy. Rather than changing timeframes and delaying application why can the immigration not employ more people.They should consider how these long waits are mentally affecting people.l am one of them l am mentally drained.I understand that they thoroughly assess curses but honestly let us be realistic 20months??.let us have our voices head keeping to ourselves will never help.


Hi Chrissty, you're on point. The waiting time is really causing damages to relationship and Pretoria is not helping issues. I'm aware of some immigration lawyers in Australia that experience horrible service from Pretoria and make a feedback to the Government. I don't know how we can organize ourselves and let our pain and voices to be heard


----------



## nicholas983

Obodo said:


> Hi Chrissty, you're on point. The waiting time is really causing damages to relationship and Pretoria is not helping issues. I'm aware of some immigration lawyers in Australia that experience horrible service from Pretoria and make a feedback to the Government. I don't know how we can organize ourselves and let our pain and voices to be heard


Yes I support this and will be monitoring this thread if there is any way we can get to do this.


----------



## Papag

nicholas983 said:


> Yes I support this and will be monitoring this thread if there is any way we can get to do this.


I agree and in support. Anything that we can do to put pressure on Pretoria to be fair in processing. The endless wait and lack of communication is causing a lot of strain and stress on relationships.


----------



## nicholas983

Hello All,

Any updates so far on applications esp. Nigerian applications processed from AHC Pretoria? Pls update so we know if the several complaints made to Ombudsman have been effective, even though I know the processing time was increased. Thanks...


----------



## Troyy17

cjames said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello, where did you apply? Unfortunately I havent seen many grants posted recently &#128533;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hope. I applied from Zimbabwe. M Zimbabwean but submitted my forms online. We attached all the information required and we are praying day and night for a grant. I really miss my husband. I pray that all of us get some good news soon. I believe God will surely give us grace
Click to expand...

Hi 
I also applied from Zimbabwe March 2018 and still nothing. When did you lodge your application


----------



## JM16

Hello,
I applied from Nigeria for a PMV 300 April 2018.
Submitted PCC and Medicals October 2018.
Not heard anything atall from Pretoria


----------



## JM16

Obodo said:


> Hi Chrissty, you're on point. The waiting time is really causing damages to relationship and Pretoria is not helping issues. I'm aware of some immigration lawyers in Australia that experience horrible service from Pretoria and make a feedback to the Government. I don't know how we can organize ourselves and let our pain and voices to be heard


. \
Is there any petition we can all sign to bring this delay to their attention?


----------



## gracethings

My partner lives in South Africa but he is 🇿🇼 Zimbabwean we just lodged 10 March. Praying it will be fast.


----------



## wanjeri

Chrissty said:


> Hi Guys it is very unfortunate that processing times are subject to change, however l think the processing times should not affect those already in the que.We should try and find ways to complain.We pay $7000 to unite with our partners, we pay the same amount with anyone else.Why does SA pretoria take so long let us speak up on how we pay $7000 to the immigration and after that no communication nothing sometimes that helps.When we are just quite the minister does not know that this is affecting families .let us try to speak up and unonymously talk to programs like current affairs / media e.t.c about the inconsistency of the immigration ,lets talk about the anxiety and stresses the waiting for the unknown is causing to us, surely distance relationships are not easy. Rather than changing timeframes and delaying application why can the immigration not employ more people.They should consider how these long waits are mentally affecting people.l am one of them l am mentally drained.


I agree on the mentally, emotional draining part. Those of us with kids growing with Skype parents it's heart breaking. My daughter is always waving at planes overhead saying "bye daaaad, we'll come visit" all planes lead to her father. I'm afraid of her turning 3 then 4 as we wait. &#128533;


----------



## cjames

Troyy17 said:


> Hi
> I also applied from Zimbabwe March 2018 and still nothing. When did you lodge your application


lodged the application on the 18th of April 2018


----------



## JM16

Any updates from anyone yet?


----------



## RedRover103

(Tried a new thread, but not working)

Hi All,

On Friday, I received the following request for more information (from Pretoria):

Request Detail

Evidence of single status
Please provide evidence that both parties are single and legally able to marry in Australia. This may be in the form of a divorce certificate (if aplicable).

Relationship history statements
Provide statements from you and your partner about
- how, when and where you first met
- how your relationship developed
- when you decided to commit to a mutually exclusive relationship to the exclusion of all others
- your domestic arrangements (how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began)
- any periods of separation - when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation and
- your future plans.

I acknowledge you have made statements on your application form. The statements written by you and your partner can be on ordinary writing paper or a statutory declaration form may be used. Each statement or statutory declaration must be signed and dated by the author.

We already front loaded both of our divorce documents:
Applicant - Final Decree of Divorce (South Africa)
Sponsor - Divorce Order/Certificate that the divorce order has taken effect (Australia)

Could these have been missed? Should I just resubmit them with a letter of explanation?

For myself, I have also received a letter from Home Affairs in South Africa to confirm my status as "Divorced". I will upload that too.

I have seen that in the ACT, a person can apply for a Single Status certificate which may be needed if marrying internationally. As we will be marrying in Australia, we don't require this. I also don't really want to get it because it will add additional costs and take about 3 weeks. Is this necessary or required from an Australian sponsor? Surely Immigration/Home Affairs is linked to the births/deaths/marriages/divorces registries and can easily verify her status internally!?

Regarding the Relationship History Statements, we read on these forums that the 5 small blocks on each of the application forms was all that was now required. The idea given was that if immigration wanted lengthy statements, they would allow more characters. Unfortunately, we had to keep condensing what we had to fit into each of those blocks, and subsequently somehow lost the document that contained our original full statements.

We now have to rewrite complete statements. This also has us concerned that maybe immigration is questioning the genuineness of our relationship!? Hopefully after reading our full statements it will be more clear to them just how much we love each other and have integrated our daily lives together over the last 3 years.

So a word of advice is that maybe full statements are still required (especially in South Africa?) and may be best to provide these upfront to save delays and stress later.

Thanks for all the advice given on these forums though, we do appreciate it. I guess every situation is unique and every case officer/processing centre has different requirements or areas of focus.

I aim to submit these documents within this week and crossing fingers that our grant is just around the corner.


----------



## Papag

Any news or update from Pretoria 
Gone very quiet lately.


----------



## ourlovestory

..........


----------



## Ruzy12

Papag said:


> Any news or update from Pretoria
> Gone very quiet lately.


Don't think there will be any progress until after the election. Perhaps the guy coming in may have a completely different agenda all together.


----------



## Hope28

Any updates from Pretoria??


----------



## Papag

Hope28 said:


> Any updates from Pretoria??


No news, we are at 16months and counting. Very frustrating.


----------



## Hope28

Papag said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates from Pretoria??
> 
> 
> 
> No news, we are at 16months and counting. Very frustrating.
Click to expand...

 Really stressful


----------



## Sputnick

Has anyone seen this recent news article? If the figures quoted here by the former deputy secretary of the immigration department are correct we could all be in for a much longer wait than I had first imagined. If the current government get re elected it seems this is an inevitability. 
The tactics used by the current government are questionable in their legality and if this government does not get voted out in the upcoming election I would be very keen to see the legality of their tactics tested in front of a federal court Judge.

https://independentaustralia.net/po...as-another-dutton-scandal,12649#disqus_thread


----------



## JandE

Sputnick said:


> Has anyone seen this recent news article? If the figures quoted here by the former deputy secretary of the immigration department are correct we could all be in for a much longer wait than I had first imagined. If the current government get re elected it seems this is an inevitability.
> The tactics used by the current government are questionable in their legality and if this government does not get voted out in the upcoming election I would be very keen to see the legality of their tactics tested in front of a federal court Judge.
> 
> https://independentaustralia.net/po...as-another-dutton-scandal,12649#disqus_thread


The difficulty is that there is a cap on total migration, legally allowed, and therefore to increase family places would mean reducing skilled visa places.

This goes against what most Australians want, with 31% saying that _having skills and qualifications that will allow them to find a job_ is the most important factor for immigration.

Only about 9% chose family reunion as being prime importance for the country.

The current Skilled v Family visa ratio is near enough 70-30. I don't think it is actually much different to previous Labor governments.


----------



## Sputnick

JandE said:


> Sputnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this recent news article? If the figures quoted here by the former deputy secretary of the immigration department are correct we could all be in for a much longer wait than I had first imagined. If the current government get re elected it seems this is an inevitability.
> The tactics used by the current government are questionable in their legality and if this government does not get voted out in the upcoming election I would be very keen to see the legality of their tactics tested in front of a federal court Judge.
> 
> https://independentaustralia.net/po...as-another-dutton-scandal,12649#disqus_thread
> 
> 
> 
> The difficulty is that there is a cap on total migration, legally allowed, and therefore to increase family places would mean reducing skilled visa places.
> 
> This goes against what most Australians want, with 31% saying that _having skills and qualifications that will allow them to find a job_ is the most important factor for immigration.
> 
> Only about 9% chose family reunion as being prime importance for the country.
> 
> The current Skilled v Family visa ratio is near enough 70-30. I don't think it is actually much different to previous Labor governments.
Click to expand...

"By voting down amendments to s86 and s87 of the Migration Act (the capping powers), Parliament has twice (in 1989 and 1996-97) made it clear it expects visa applications for spouses of Australian citizens and permanent residents to be processed on a demand-driven basis."

Thankfully in Australia it is our elected representatives in parliament that create and/or reject legislation and not opinion polls on single issues.


----------



## Hope28

Do you receive any updates? It has been very quiet recently. Does someone know if there has been any grants from Pretoria lately? I havent seen any in 2019 (on this forum)


----------



## Hope28

Compared to posts in previous years.


----------



## JandE

Sputnick said:


> "By voting down amendments to s86 and s87 of the Migration Act (the capping powers), Parliament has twice (in 1989 and 1996-97) made it clear it expects visa applications for spouses of Australian citizens and permanent residents to be processed on a demand-driven basis."
> 
> Thankfully in Australia it is our elected representatives in parliament that create and/or reject legislation and not opinion polls on single issues.


_8 February 2010
The announcement of a reform package designed to shift the skilled stream of the Migration Program from a supply driven to a demand driven program._​
This seems to show that *both *Skilled Stream and Family stream are demand driven, but with a combined cap?

It seems not possible to allow both streams to have unlimited grants, based only on demand for them.

Do you have a solution that would allow both Skilled and Family stream to be accommodated within the overall cap.

With both Political parties following the same basic principle, 32.6% family visas during Labor, and 32.1% during Liberal, it seems an election change may not change anything in that respect..

However, Liberal issued 16.5% more family visas over a 6 year period (395,975 during 2013-2019), compared to 6 years under a Labor government (339,822 during 2007-13)


----------



## kfc

Hope28 said:


> Do you receive any updates? It has been very quiet recently. Does someone know if there has been any grants from Pretoria lately? I havent seen any in 2019 (on this forum)


Yes we recently got our visa grant on the 26th April 2019 from Pretoria.I am posting for the first time on this forum,but have followed it at regularly intervals.
Our timeline is as follows:
We lodged our application 19 December 2017. We front loaded everything by first week of January 2018 except medical for one of our son which wasn't requested then.(no agent used)
In August 2018 we sent inquiry about our application , only to be referred to application time frames on immi account .
Since then we heard nothing until 5th April 2019 when they requested additional information (s56): Medical for one of our sons and evidence of continued relationship. We duly sent the evidence requested on 16 April 2019, then 26 April we got grant /100. First entry is by 9 July 2019.
Time : 16 months .
It has been a trying period waiting endlessly but we kept faith .I hope all of you will also get you grants soon, cause have gone through same lengthy wait and its awful, and wouldn't wish it for any couples and families

By the way we regularly updated new evidence throughout the process.


----------



## Hope28

kfc said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you receive any updates? It has been very quiet recently. Does someone know if there has been any grants from Pretoria lately? I havent seen any in 2019 (on this forum)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we recently got our visa grant on the 26th April 2019 from Pretoria.I am posting for the first time on this forum,but have followed it at regularly intervals.
> Our timeline is as follows:
> We lodged our application 19 December 2017. We front loaded everything by first week of January 2018 except medical for one of our son which wasn't requested then.(no agent used)
> In August 2018 we sent inquiry about our application , only to be referred to application time frames on immi account .
> Since then we heard nothing until 5th April 2019 when they requested additional information (s56): Medical for one of our sons and evidence of continued relationship. We duly sent the evidence requested on 16 April 2019, then 26 April we got grant /100. First entry is by 9 July 2019.
> Time : 16 months .
> It has been a trying period waiting endlessly but we kept faith .I hope all of you will also get you grants soon, cause have gone through same lengthy wait and its awful, and wouldn't wish it for any couples and families
> 
> By the way we regularly updated new evidence throughout the process.
Click to expand...

 thank you for taking time to post. Most people disappear after having their visa granted... also, all readers that are not registered please do so and post your vies/share your experience. It will be a hope for us to hear some good news. The wait is not easy at all, and when we have others as well in same situation, we feel relatable.


----------



## Hope28

Duplicate post


----------



## Hope28

kfc said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you receive any updates? It has been very quiet recently. Does someone know if there has been any grants from Pretoria lately? I havent seen any in 2019 (on this forum)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we recently got our visa grant on the 26th April 2019 from Pretoria.I am posting for the first time on this forum,but have followed it at regularly intervals.
> Our timeline is as follows:
> We lodged our application 19 December 2017. We front loaded everything by first week of January 2018 except medical for one of our son which wasn't requested then.(no agent used)
> In August 2018 we sent inquiry about our application , only to be referred to application time frames on immi account .
> Since then we heard nothing until 5th April 2019 when they requested additional information (s56): Medical for one of our sons and evidence of continued relationship. We duly sent the evidence requested on 16 April 2019, then 26 April we got grant /100. First entry is by 9 July 2019.
> Time : 16 months .
> It has been a trying period waiting endlessly but we kept faith .I hope all of you will also get you grants soon, cause have gone through same lengthy wait and its awful, and wouldn't wish it for any couples and families
> 
> By the way we regularly updated new evidence throughout the process.
Click to expand...

 most importantly where did you apply in dec17?


----------



## Sputnick

JandE said:


> _8 February 2010
> The announcement of a reform package designed to shift the skilled stream of the Migration Program from a supply driven to a demand driven program._​
> This seems to show that *both *Skilled Stream and Family stream are demand driven, but with a combined cap?
> 
> It seems not possible to allow both streams to have unlimited grants, based only on demand for them.
> 
> Do you have a solution that would allow both Skilled and Family stream to be accommodated within the overall cap.
> 
> With both Political parties following the same basic principle, 32.6% family visas during Labor, and 32.1% during Liberal, it seems an election change may not change anything in that respect..
> 
> However, Liberal issued 16.5% more family visas over a 6 year period (395,975 during 2013-2019), compared to 6 years under a Labor government (339,822 during 2007-13)


Net migration rose under a Labour government from 148,200 in 2007 to 190,000 in 2013. The liberal government have managed to reduce that back down to 162,417 in 2018. This is despite a majority of Australians being in favour of immigration (51% positive vsa 35% negative SBS poll 1st May 2019). Family visas issued rose from 49,870 in 2007 to 61,112 in 2013 under a Labour government and have fallen back to 47,732 under a Liberal Government. No matter what way you spin your figures it is a spin too far to say that the current Liberal Government is pro immigration and will provide a fair outcome for all of us who are awaiting family visas.


----------



## JandE

Sputnick said:


> No matter what way you spin your figures it is a spin too far to say that the current Liberal Government is pro immigration and will provide a fair outcome for all of us who are awaiting family visas.


The figures I put there showed that Liberal have *reduced *the Family visa percentage in preference to giving a larger share to skilled visas.
That is *not *showing a fair outcome to those who are awaiting *family *visas.


----------



## JandE

Sputnick said:


> This is despite a majority of Australians being in favour of immigration (51% positive vsa 35% negative SBS poll 1st May 2019)


That small poll you mentioned....

A poll conducted online for the SBS, between the 24th and 29th of April 2019, found that:

515 people thought immigration was "generally positive" for the country.
354 people thought immigration was "generally negative".
141 people were unsure about the benefits of immigration for Australia

The report on that poll also mentioned that Labor support the Immigration cuts.

Another poll from the same source said:
_75% of respondents (809 people) felt that the most important factor for new migrants was:

That New Migrants have skills and qualifications that will allow them to find a job.
_Based on that, the skilled stream would seem to deserve more spaces compared to us in the family visa stream.

Do we feel that these small polls are right?

ie: Permanent Immigration is right, but mainly for skilled visa applicants, and both parties are wrong for supporting immigration cuts.

If only someone had a perfect solution, to make everyone happy.


----------



## kfc

Hope28 said:


> most importantly where did you apply in dec17?


Applied 19 December 2017. Front loaded everything.
Medicals did early January 2018.


----------



## msT

An update on another person's visa:
South African applied for PMV through Pretoria in July 2018.
Granted in the last week of April 2019.
Total wait: 9 months

My fiancé and I have been waiting almost 15 months without any contact from a CO.

It seems there is some movement in Pretoria though.


----------



## Hope28

kfc said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most importantly where did you apply in dec17?
> 
> 
> 
> Applied 19 December 2017. Front loaded everything.
> Medicals did early January 2018.
Click to expand...

 from which country??


----------



## nicholas983

It is 17 months wait now for my spouse's partner visa, no word at all from Pretoria.


----------



## kfc

Hope28 said:


> from which country??


Am a Zimbabwean national. My application was done through Pretoria, online.
We gathered comprehensive evidence, luckily i always keep documents , so we had enough evidence to present. How to present our evidence i researched online from posts of previous applicants ,and that was invaluable and really assisted. Ideas like keeping updating evidence,got it on forums .So we always got new police clearance ahead of time , and started keeping communication evidence while apart.


----------



## wanjeri

By the way we regularly updated new evidence throughout the process.[/QUOTE] thank you for taking time to post. Most people disappear after having their visa granted... also, all readers that are not registered please do so and post your vies/share your experience. It will be a hope for us to hear some good news. The wait is not easy at all, and when we have others as well in same situation, we feel relatable.[/QUOTE]

So true. It's very encouraging, this space.


----------



## Hope28

kfc said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from which country??
> 
> 
> 
> Am a Zimbabwean national. My application was done through Pretoria, online.
> We gathered comprehensive evidence, luckily i always keep documents , so we had enough evidence to present. How to present our evidence i researched online from posts of previous applicants ,and that was invaluable and really assisted. Ideas like keeping updating evidence,got it on forums .So we always got new police clearance ahead of time , and started keeping communication evidence while apart.
Click to expand...

 keep updating? Every mo brh or week? Ive been waiting for 4months now and already uploaded medical and police check , this visa process is testing our patience, love, faith !!!


----------



## kfc

Hope28 said:


> keep updating? Every mo brh or week? Ive been waiting for 4months now and already uploaded medical and police check , this visa process is testing our patience, love, faith !!!


is your 4 months wait , from the the initial application or after request for further information?

you do not update every week or month. Mind that there is a limit of documents to upload , and you do not just want to upload repetitive things and have too much unnecessary documents . With Police clearance , they expire after 12 months as per visa applications so these you do close to their expiry dates .Other evidence like communication while apart,(very important) e.g itemized billing, watsup chats, call logs,emails etc its best to collect them over a prolonged period, then like 6 months upload them. Remember these are within your control because you have them ,and they are always ready at any request, if you have been keeping them, they are unlike police clearance which one have to apply and wait for and this can cause further delays.


----------



## Hope28

kfc said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep updating? Every mo brh or week? Ive been waiting for 4months now and already uploaded medical and police check , this visa process is testing our patience, love, faith !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is your 4 months wait , from the the initial application or after request for further information?
> 
> you do not update every week or month. Mind that there is a limit of documents to upload , and you do not just want to upload repetitive things and have too much unnecessary documents . With Police clearance , they expire after 12 months as per visa applications so these you do close to their expiry dates .Other evidence like communication while apart,(very important) e.g itemized billing, watsup chats, call logs,emails etc its best to collect them over a prolonged period, then like 6 months upload them. Remember these are within your control because you have them ,and they are always ready at any request, if you have been keeping them, they are unlike police clearance which one have to apply and wait for and this can cause further delays.
Click to expand...

 thanks for your message of encouragement, actually there has been no communication since date of lodging so no further evidence was requested. Praying for a quick and smooth process.


----------



## cjames

Thank you for posting kfc. the waiting is really difficult and we all pray that we will get our grants soon. All the best with your family. Please keep us updated if anyone get any news from Pretoria.


----------



## Hope28

Hello there
I have already uploaded the NOIM and havent received any communication yet. The date is end of Aug2019 but do I have to change the date if visa still not granted? or I wait till CO contacts me? What date should I then insert? If someone can share their views or was in the same situation?


----------



## JandE

Hope28 said:


> Hello there
> I have already uploaded the NOIM and havent received any communication yet. The date is end of Aug2019 but do I have to change the date if visa still not granted? or I wait till CO contacts me? What date should I then insert? If someone can share their views or was in the same situation?


From memory, the Marriage Celebrant told us that it was easy to change the date if the visa wasn't granted in time.
We lodged the NOIM late though and allowed plenty of time, so it wasn't an issue we experienced


----------



## ourlovestory

We just changed ours because we have been waiting 15 months now and the waiting time were not so long when we applied. It was simple -we just resubmitted our noim along with a letter from our priest explaining the change of date due to visa not granted yet and thus sponsor not yet in the country. I suppose it would be similar with a celebrant.



Hope28 said:


> Hello there
> I have already uploaded the NOIM and havent received any communication yet. The date is end of Aug2019 but do I have to change the date if visa still not granted? or I wait till CO contacts me? What date should I then insert? If someone can share their views or was in the same situation?


----------



## Hope28

ourlovestory said:


> We just changed ours because we have been waiting 15 months now and the waiting time were not so long when we applied. It was simple -we just resubmitted our noim along with a letter from our priest explaining the change of date due to visa not granted yet and thus sponsor not yet in the country. I suppose it would be similar with a celebrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there
> I have already uploaded the NOIM and havent received any communication yet. The date is end of Aug2019 but do I have to change the date if visa still not granted? or I wait till CO contacts me? What date should I then insert? If someone can share their views or was in the same situation?
Click to expand...

 thank u. So shouldn't be a problem


----------



## RobAndTiana

Hello, we applied June 2018 and still awaiting  To try speed things along we asked our agent to send our HAP ID and when they did we noticed Tiana was spelt Tianna. This was a mistake from the agent on entry which seems to be fixed in most parts of the system, but still appeared "Tianna" on the HAP ID form we supposed to take to the medical.

Anyway on querying this with the agent they said we must wait until SA Oz Embassy fix the HAP ID name mistake before we can go get medicals done.

We have not been requested for medical yet, just to try move things along.

Does the name (Tianna instead of Tiana) make a difference being so slight and an obvious typo, considering we have the HAP ID numbers etc?

I am Australian Citizen by birth, lived South Africa 13 years. Returned to Oz Sept 2018 to setup home/life for family. Met my wife 5 years ago in SA, married and had a baby September 2016. Our baby is Australian Citizen by decent now (no visa needed). Tiana's son 8 years (I have raised him since 3 and my son too realistically) and Tiana are South Africans applied on the 309 offshore visa, I am the sponsor (dad/husband). 

Applied June 2018
Nothing since then


----------



## Tjb1993

Hello. We applied for the PMV in June 2018. My partner is from Zimbabwe and has just received an invitation to attend a face to face interview next month. Has anyone had any experience with interviews for this visa? Just curious what kind of information they are looking for and if this means they are questioning the validity of our relationship? Thanks 😊


----------



## ourlovestory

Tjb1993 said:


> Hello. We applied for the PMV in June 2018. My partner is from Zimbabwe and has just received an invitation to attend a face to face interview next month. Has anyone had any experience with interviews for this visa? Just curious what kind of information they are looking for and if this means they are questioning the validity of our relationship? Thanks &#128522;


I have no personal experience with this but there is a search function on this forum. You could try that. I know I've seen people on here discussing interviews and the questions etc before


----------



## Tjb1993

Thanks, I’ll have a look and see what I can find


----------



## Sammee24

Am so in support of this, we are suffering.


----------



## Sammee24

Chrissty said:


> Hi Guys it is very unfortunate that processing times are subject to change, however l think the processing times should not affect those already in the que.We should try and find ways to complain.We pay $7000 to unite with our partners, we pay the same amount with anyone else.Why does SA pretoria take so long let us speak up on how we pay $7000 to the immigration and after that no communication nothing sometimes that helps.When we are just quite the minister does not know that this is affecting families .let us try to speak up and unonymously talk to programs like current affairs / media e.t.c about the inconsistency of the immigration ,lets talk about the anxiety and stresses the waiting for the unknown is causing to us, surely distance relationships are not easy. Rather than changing timeframes and delaying application why can the immigration not employ more people.They should consider how these long waits are mentally affecting people.l am one of them l am mentally drained.I understand that they thoroughly assess curses but honestly let us be realistic 20months??.let us have our voices head keeping to ourselves will never help.


Am so in support of this, we are suffering.


----------



## Papag

Any updates from Pretoria? Processing times were updated yesterday and it is now 13-19 months for subclass 309.”


----------



## Hope28

Papag said:


> Any updates from Pretoria? Processing times were updated yesterday and it is now 13-19 months for subclass 309."


 How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Papag

Hope28 said:


> How long have you been waiting?


17 months, not a single contact. Pretoria seems to have the longest processing time. Very frustrating


----------



## Hope28

Papag said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 17 months, not a single contact. Pretoria seems to have the longest processing time. Very frustrating
Click to expand...

 true, so slow. Because I saw someone getting his visa (less than 5 months or even 3). In this thread, I didn't hear any recent grants, have you? Are you uploading any recent supporting? I've been waiting for 5 months, still a long way to go.


----------



## Sammee24

Papag said:


> Any updates from Pretoria? Processing times were updated yesterday and it is now 13-19 months for subclass 309."


From my end no updates, 12 months and counting still not a single response, what country are you from?


----------



## msT

Papag said:


> Any updates from Pretoria? Processing times were updated yesterday and it is now 13-19 months for subclass 309."


Nothing on our end. 
PMV 300: 15 months waiting.


----------



## Papag

Hope28 said:


> true, so slow. Because I saw someone getting his visa (less than 5 months or even 3). In this thread, I didn't hear any recent grants, have you? Are you uploading any recent supporting? I've been waiting for 5 months, still a long way to go.


I upload recent documents every now and then and recently uploaded photos of holidays with my wife. I hear of grants from other processing centres but not Pretoria, don't know what's happening there.


----------



## Papag

Sammee24 said:


> From my end no updates, 12 months and counting still not a single response, what country are you from?


Wife is from Nigeria. I am the sponsor Australian citizen.


----------



## shgizmo

Hi my husband has been waiting 23 months. He is Nigerian. No news. When agent sends emails for updates they just ignore. No reply


----------



## shgizmo

He did his interview early December 2018. Until now no news and it’s so depressing. I don’t understand why we don’t get any updates.


----------



## Sammee24

shgizmo said:


> He did his interview early December 2018. Until now no news and it's so depressing. I don't understand why we don't get any updates.


 when did you guys apply?


----------



## Oluwalomonext

Sammee24 said:


> shgizmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did his interview early December 2018. Until now no news and it's so depressing. I don't understand why we don't get any updates.
> 
> 
> 
> when did you guys apply?
Click to expand...

 hello @samme pls i would like to contact you directly as we both on thesame league on this lol thanks


----------



## Sammee24

Oluwalomonext said:


> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shgizmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did his interview early December 2018. Until now no news and it's so depressing. I don't understand why we don't get any updates.
> 
> 
> 
> when did you guys apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hello @samme pls i would like to contact you directly as we both on thesame league on this lol thanks
Click to expand...

send me a mail, [email protected]


----------



## shgizmo

We applied end June 2017. Two visitor visas rejected.One was a family sponsored. I also traveled back to Nigeria last year to see him. We have been married 2 years 7 months.


----------



## shgizmo

We have uploading financial documents, chats monthly. Form 80 was asked one month ago and that too uploaded. Till now no feedback and no emails despite we asking. I have a son from a previous marriage and he misses the stepfather so much that he is depressed. We are all so affected. My hubby has been in and out of hospital as well back in Nigeria. We have no idea why they are doing this. Now we are just filled with constant worries.


----------



## Papag

shgizmo said:


> We have uploading financial documents, chats monthly. Form 80 was asked one month ago and that too uploaded. Till now no feedback and no emails despite we asking. I have a son from a previous marriage and he misses the stepfather so much that he is depressed. We are all so affected. My hubby has been in and out of hospital as well back in Nigeria. We have no idea why they are doing this. Now we are just filled with constant worries.


[email protected]
Just be a little more patient and try to calm the worries, I believe you guys are nearly there. The fact you have had contact and did interview including being asked for further documents shows that things are moving for you. I have not had any contact at all for 17 months. Be encouraged it will happen soon.


----------



## shgizmo

Thank you for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Sammee24

shgizmo said:


> We have uploading financial documents, chats monthly. Form 80 was asked one month ago and that too uploaded. Till now no feedback and no emails despite we asking. I have a son from a previous marriage and he misses the stepfather so much that he is depressed. We are all so affected. My hubby has been in and out of hospital as well back in Nigeria. We have no idea why they are doing this. Now we are just filled with constant worries.


 it's really sad, but am sure you'd get it very soon, since your CO is in contact with you guys, soon you'd get it, a little more patience.


----------



## shgizmo

Thanks. Just hope it will come sooner. Other centres are really quick. SA totally no news is frightening. All I can say is families are just torn apart and I hope these CO’s realise what’s it doing to all of us.They have families too. Kids are the most affected.


----------



## shgizmo

God help us all. My sincere prayer for everyone in this forum.


----------



## cjames

i received an email today stating that visa application is progressing. "your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks." What does this status mean. confirm if anyone has received this communication of late. this waiting game is really frustrating


----------



## kfc

cjames said:


> i received an email today stating that visa application is progressing. "your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks." What does this status mean. confirm if anyone has received this communication of late. this waiting game is really frustrating


I received this email exactly one year into my application in Dec 2018. When i researched on forums , others were saying its an automated response generated by the system, so we just took it like that .
For me personally it was exiting though ,since it was the first communication from the department then,albeit it meaning much less as far as our application was concerned.

I think by now you are over a year into your waiting and obviously getting closer to your grant. Keep the faith and compile additional evidence of your continued relationship fone calls, watsup communications , emails etc. while apart.

All the best


----------



## Papag

cjames said:


> i received an email today stating that visa application is progressing. "your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks." What does this status mean. confirm if anyone has received this communication of late. this waiting game is really frustrating


I received same email exactly 1 year into my application, doesn't seem to mean anything to me as it is auto generated. 17 months and still waiting no contact. Anyway keep the hope alive, we will get there.


----------



## Tjb1993

shgizmo said:


> He did his interview early December 2018. Until now no news and it's so depressing. I don't understand why we don't get any updates.


What type of questions did they ask in the interview and what information did they want? My partner has just been asked for an interview next month after 12 months waiting so far. I hope you get your grant soon


----------



## vik-per

Can I please ask how many of you are using an agent? My fiancé and I are going to do it ourselves. 
We had a consultation with a migration agent via Skype which was great and she helped us with our questions.
She also said it does not matter if we use an agent or not. The decision will be made regardless.


----------



## vik-per

And those who have applied without using an agent how has it been?
If you had to do it over again would you use an agent ? 🙂🙏🙏


----------



## JandE

vik-per said:


> And those who have applied without using an agent how has it been?
> If you had to do it over again would you use an agent ? &#128578;&#128591;&#128591;


Many refusals happen due to badly completed applications.

A good migration agent, with good Australian experience, should only lodge an application that is fully completed.

The rest of us just worry for months about whether we completed everything correctly or not, and did we waste the $7,000+.

If I could afford it, I would rather have used a migration agent, just for my peace of mind.


----------



## Tjb1993

vik-per said:


> And those who have applied without using an agent how has it been?
> If you had to do it over again would you use an agent ? &#128578;&#128591;&#128591;


We haven't used an agent, but did lots of research online when applying. I am very thorough and detailed with everything and just continue to upload information in real time as it happens to keep the application current. I think if you are organised and have a good understanding of the process, doing it yourself is fine (that's what I tell myself anyway haha).

We applied for the PMV 16/6/18 and the only communication we have received so far is for an interview this June. With my partner being from Zimbabwe that was not surprising. No requests for further information other than the usual police checks, medicals, biometrics &#128522;


----------



## triswenti

Tjb1993 said:


> We haven't used an agent, but did lots of research online when applying. I am very thorough and detailed with everything and just continue to upload information in real time as it happens to keep the application current. I think if you are organised and have a good understanding of the process, doing it yourself is fine (that's what I tell myself anyway haha).
> 
> We applied for the PMV 16/6/18 and the only communication we have received so far is for an interview this June. With my partner being from Zimbabwe that was not surprising. No requests for further information other than the usual police checks, medicals, biometrics &#128522;


Tjb1993 Out of interest, how long into your application did they respond to you asking for the interview? We applied for 309 Partner Offshore front loaded application on 19-12-2018 with medicals done 14-01-2019.

Pretty excited to get moving but the wait is pretty intense, sure we still have a long way to go as well, just hoping for the best. Otherwise good luck for the interview!


----------



## kfc

Tjb1993 said:


> We haven't used an agent, but did lots of research online when applying. I am very thorough and detailed with everything and just continue to upload information in real time as it happens to keep the application current. I think if you are organised and have a good understanding of the process, doing it yourself is fine (that's what I tell myself anyway haha).
> 
> We applied for the PMV 16/6/18 and the only communication we have received so far is for an interview this June. With my partner being from Zimbabwe that was not surprising. No requests for further information other than the usual police checks, medicals, biometrics &#128522;


We also didn't use agent. Though it is advisable to do so, we just realized we knew our relationship better than anyone.We logged 19/12/17, first response was 05/04/19 after 16 months of silence requesting for further evidence on continued relationship. submitted these 16/04/19 and Granted PR visa /100, 26/04/19. We r from Zimbabwe but logged online.

Wish you all the best .


----------



## Tjb1993

kfc said:


> Tjb1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't used an agent, but did lots of research online when applying. I am very thorough and detailed with everything and just continue to upload information in real time as it happens to keep the application current. I think if you are organised and have a good understanding of the process, doing it yourself is fine (that's what I tell myself anyway haha).
> 
> We applied for the PMV 16/6/18 and the only communication we have received so far is for an interview this June. With my partner being from Zimbabwe that was not surprising. No requests for further information other than the usual police checks, medicals, biometrics &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> We also didn't use agent. Though it is advisable to do so, we just realized we knew our relationship better than anyone.We logged 19/12/17, first response was 05/04/19 after 16 months of silence requesting for further evidence on continued relationship. submitted these 16/04/19 and Granted PR visa /100, 26/04/19. We r from Zimbabwe but logged online.
> 
> Wish you all the best .
Click to expand...

That's what we figured as well! So glad you got your PR after such a long wait! And from Zim, that's encouraging. Think there is finally some movement in Pretoria. Congrats!


----------



## Tjb1993

triswenti said:


> Tjb1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't used an agent, but did lots of research online when applying. I am very thorough and detailed with everything and just continue to upload information in real time as it happens to keep the application current. I think if you are organised and have a good understanding of the process, doing it yourself is fine (that's what I tell myself anyway haha).
> 
> We applied for the PMV 16/6/18 and the only communication we have received so far is for an interview this June. With my partner being from Zimbabwe that was not surprising. No requests for further information other than the usual police checks, medicals, biometrics &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Tjb1993 Out of interest, how long into your application did they respond to you asking for the interview? We applied for 309 Partner Offshore front loaded application on 19-12-2018 with medicals done 14-01-2019.
> 
> Pretty excited to get moving but the wait is pretty intense, sure we still have a long way to go as well, just hoping for the best. Otherwise good luck for the interview!
Click to expand...

Hi. We applied 16/06/18, and got the invitation to interview on 17/05/19. So just shy of a year. The interview will take place on the 21/06/19. Fingers crossed after that they will be able to make a decision soon.

The wait is excruciating, but just try not to focus on it every day. And keep uploading evidence as the months go on to show your relationship is continuing and you care about the application enough to keep updating. Good luck &#128522;


----------



## Nusrat Faria Khan

Hello,I lives in Bangladesh ,, my husband lives in Australia , i want to know a question, my husband is now staying Australia,he is now carrying subclass 866,he is arrived to Australia on 2010 at cristmas island by boat,last year i went to Australia by visiting visa by my relatives and that time we will got married, now can he(my husband) sponsor for a partner visa for me?please give me a information ,My question is----My husband arrival record is cristmas island, is there any problem or obligations of my husband to give sponsorship for partner visa?he is now staying Australia by permanent protection visa subclass 866,I'm so worried because I find a page from a website, there is explained that, which people are arrived australia by boat they have to wait a long long time for partner visa process & some time It will not work,is it true? . I have checked with RACS (Refugee Advice Centre) and they say there are significant delays for Partner visa applications where the sponsor is the holder of a Subclass 866 visa and has arrived by boat. This delay is eliminated though where the 866 visa holder becomes an Australian Citizen. See below https://www.racs.org.au/ my main question is -----only for that reason can i never go to Australia for join with my husband? I have a child together,,I'm eagerly waiting for a good suggestion, please can anyone suggest me? thank you so much.


----------



## JandE

Nusrat Faria Khan said:


> Hello,I lives in Bangladesh ,, my husband lives in Australia , i want to know a question, my husband is now staying Australia,he is now carrying subclass 866,he is arrived to Australia on 2010 at cristmas island by boat,last year i went to Australia by visiting visa by my relatives and that time we will got married, now can he(my husband) sponsor for a partner visa for me?please give me a information ,My question is----My husband arrival record is cristmas island, is there any problem or obligations of my husband to give sponsorship for partner visa?he is now staying Australia by permanent protection visa subclass 866,I'm so worried because I find a page from a website, there is explained that, which people are arrived australia by boat they have to wait a long long time for partner visa process & some time It will not work,is it true? . I have checked with RACS (Refugee Advice Centre) and they say there are significant delays for Partner visa applications where the sponsor is the holder of a Subclass 866 visa and has arrived by boat. This delay is eliminated though where the 866 visa holder becomes an Australian Citizen. See below https://www.racs.org.au/ my main question is -----only for that reason can i never go to Australia for join with my husband? I have a child together,,I'm eagerly waiting for a good suggestion, please can anyone suggest me? thank you so much.


The problem with the 866 visa is probably related to this:

_It lets you stay in Australia permanently* if you arrived on a valid visa*, engage Australia's protection obligations and meet all other requirements.
_

The partner visa requirement is:

_You must be in a genuine relationship with your spouse or de facto partner who is:


an Australian citizen
Australian permanent resident
eligible New Zealand citizen
_


----------



## Nusrat Faria Khan

Thank you so much for your response, please can you explain about that matter?there is 866 obligations is you can stay permanently in Australia and you can sponsor your partner and your family members.but there is significant delay and low processing priority for those sponsorship whose are arrived illegally.my relationship is 100% genuine, i have all documents, i have Australian marriage certificate, we have child together and i was conceive my baby in Australia i have a ultrasound copy of Australian pathologist and i was get back home country during my visa validity and gave birth my son in my home country So i want to know that no matter for delay but any day can i for join with my husband? Or will i refuse only for that reason?because my every thing is ok about my relationship.


----------



## JandE

Nusrat Faria Khan said:


> Thank you so much for your response, please can you explain about that matter?there is 866 obligations is you can stay permanently in Australia and you can sponsor your partner and your family members.but there is significant delay and low processing priority for those sponsorship whose are arrived illegally.my relationship is 100% genuine, i have all documents, i have Australian marriage certificate, we have child together and i was conceive my baby in Australia i have a ultrasound copy of Australian pathologist and i was get back home country during my visa validity and gave birth my son in my home country So i want to know that no matter for delay but any day can i for join with my husband? Or will i refuse only for that reason?because my every thing is ok about my relationship.


I doubt if many people have experience of your situation; from illegal entry, to sponsoring someone.

Looking at the official wording, your prospective sponsor is not entitled to PR as he did not arrive on a legal visa.

Most of us only know this government policy: "_we are not going to accept people who have sought to come to our country illegally by boat, they will not settle permanently in our country_". I know there are many on temporary visas, probably for long term, but that appears to not permit sponsoring.

You may need to seek professional assistance on this.
I suggest contacting someone from this list: https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/252474-registered-migration-agents.html


----------



## Nusrat Faria Khan

Thank you for giving me your valuable time. My husband has 866 permanent protection visa and he is an applicant of citizen now, and this visa has eligibly to sponsor partner and family visa.i saw that.but there is mention that about delay and low processing priority . i want to know about that.


----------



## JandE

Nusrat Faria Khan said:


> Thank you for giving me your valuable time. My husband has 866 permanent protection visa and he is an applicant of citizen now, and this visa has eligibly to sponsor partner and family visa.i saw that.but there is mention that about delay and low processing priority . i want to know about that.


Being a citizen makes a massive difference. But even then many partner visas can take a long time, often due to the security checks from the applicants country. A 2 year wait sometimes happens. I saw one that took 3 years.

You have mentioned Bangladesh, but are you in South Africa now?


----------



## Nusrat Faria Khan

No I'm in Bangladesh and I'm Bangladeshi by born.no matter about 2, 3 or 5 years dear but i need to approve any day,we can wait. whatever the immigration take long time. but after a long time one day will they approve or not any day?😥 please give me an idea about it.


----------



## Aussie83

Nusrat Faria Khan said:


> No I'm in Bangladesh and I'm Bangladeshi by born.no matter about 2, 3 or 5 years dear but i need to approve any day,we can wait. whatever the immigration take long time. but after a long time one day will they approve or not any day?&#128549; please give me an idea about it.


No one can give you an answer on that. We don't know enough details and what evidence you have. Simply having a child together is not enough.
No one here can simply say yes you will get it or no you want.


----------



## Nusrat Faria Khan

Thanks a lot to all of you for give me those valuable answer.now in this circumstance Can i take a chance by process a partner visa?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Nusrat Faria Khan said:


> Thanks a lot to all of you for give me those valuable answer.now in this circumstance Can i take a chance by process a partner visa?


From the sounds of it, you'd be better off waiting until your husband has citizenship. Once he has that, then he could apply for a partner visa for you and your child. I don't know enough about the visa he's on to give you a definitive answer on whether to apply now. But I'd say wait until he's a citizen.

Honestly, it sounds like a very complicated case to apply before he is a citizen. I'd contact a Registered Migration Agent to help you. There's a list of ones who regularly post on here. I'd highly recommend you engage one to help you.
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/252474-registered-migration-agents.html


----------



## Nusrat Faria Khan

Lady Rogue Rayne thank you so much for your recommendations.


----------



## Nusrat Faria Khan

What a Permanent Protection Visa allows you to do 
An Permanent Protection (subclass 866) Visa allows you to:
stay in Australia indefinitely
work and study in Australia
enrol in Medicare, Australia's health care scheme
apply for Australian citizenship once you are eligible
sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence; and
travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia). You will not, however, be able to travel to the country from which you have sought protection unless the Minister has approved the entry in writing.


----------



## JM16

Hello everyone, 
Any grants from Pretoria yet?


----------



## Sammee24

Monjiey said:


> Hello everyone,
> Any grants from Pretoria yet?


Still noting from my end, am currently on 13 months wait.


----------



## Ikechukwu nwokorie

I have been following this group religiously for some time now ,its very educative and interesting to meeting people with identical issues,I just lodged my offshore partner visa 16th of April from my views Pretoria remains the slowest centre in the world, how come it's this way ,I have read and observed Grant's within few months ,Pretoria doesnt care much about its clients.


----------



## triswenti

Nothing our side either, we applied in December 2018 and no contact yet, so coming up on 7 months. This forum really keeps us going though, so thank you for everyone that contributes! Just crossing all fingers for a great outcome, it's such a tough waiting process to go through.

I had a quick question actually. We used a migration agent who receives all our correspondence. I was wondering if your case officer contacts you for an interview or anything like that, does the Immi portal send an email notification to you as well? Or do you constantly have to be logging in and checking the status on your immi account? 

Our agent has the credentials to login and check so I have to ask them to check status etc, so I was just wondering if they'd get an email as well if they request additional things etc?


----------



## Mimi2018

Kinda comforting to hear of someone with your timeline of events. I’m also from Zimbabwe and our application is three months in. A period of 12 months seems bearable.


----------



## cjames

hi guys. Any news from Pretoria


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi all...we finally got some good progress news! Hubby has been invited to face to face interview in Ghana early July. I believe they are doing a bulk lot of interviews next month. This is great news for us as we’ve been waiting 22 months now. Hope it’s really quick from here!


----------



## Rock747

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all...we finally got some good progress news! Hubby has been invited to face to face interview in Ghana early July. I believe they are doing a bulk lot of interviews next month. This is great news for us as we've been waiting 22 months now. Hope it's really quick from here!


That great news for you. I hope it goes really well for you guys. 22 months is just too long a waiting time. But interview in Ghana?, while the visa processing was pretoria south africa? If I may ask, is your husby from Nigeria?


----------



## Rock747

Rock747 said:


> That great news for you. I hope it goes really well for you guys. 22 months is just too long a waiting time. But interview in Ghana?, while the visa processing was pretoria south africa? If I may ask, is your husby from Nigeria?


You will get the permanent visa straight away since it two years for you guys


----------



## Papag

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all...we finally got some good progress news! Hubby has been invited to face to face interview in Ghana early July. I believe they are doing a bulk lot of interviews next month. This is great news for us as we've been waiting 22 months now. Hope it's really quick from here!


Finally some good news for you guys. Hope it all goes well.
All the best.


----------



## JM16

Congratulations waiting4eva.


----------



## Waiting4eva

Thanks everyone. Yes my husband is from Nigeria, so I think they are trying to make the interviews closer. Unsure if he will go straight to permanent as I think the requirement was you needed to be together 3 years before you applied. Can always hope though, it’s been a very long wait!


----------



## Rock747

Waiting4eva said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes my husband is from Nigeria, so I think they are trying to make the interviews closer. Unsure if he will go straight to permanent as I think the requirement was you needed to be together 3 years before you applied. Can always hope though, it's been a very long wait!


Actually it u need to be married for 2 years not necessarily living together.. if your marriage is two years old then u will get the permanent straight away.. i believe that wat they will give you guys.


----------



## JandE

Rock747 said:


> Actually it u need to be married for 2 years not necessarily living together.. if your marriage is two years old then u will get the permanent straight away.. i believe that wat they will give you guys.


You don't need to be married, as a defacto relationship is just as equal.

It is also 3 years that is required, at time of application, unless you have children, when it is only 2 years.

To go direct to permanent, you need to have been in a Partner relationship with your partner for *three* years or more, or two years or more if there are children of your relationship, at time of application..

Note that the three year period is assessed from the time you started a committed married or de facto relationship with your partner, and NOT from the time that you first met or formed a casual relationship.


----------



## JM16

Tjb1993 said:


> triswenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tjb1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't used an agent, but did lots of research online when applying. I am very thorough and detailed with everything and just continue to upload information in real time as it happens to keep the application current. I think if you are organised and have a good understanding of the process, doing it yourself is fine (that's what I tell myself anyway haha).
> 
> We applied for the PMV 16/6/18 and the only communication we have received so far is for an interview this June. With my partner being from Zimbabwe that was not surprising. No requests for further information other than the usual police checks, medicals, biometrics &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Tjb1993 Out of interest, how long into your application did they respond to you asking for the interview? We applied for 309 Partner Offshore front loaded application on 19-12-2018 with medicals done 14-01-2019.
> 
> Pretty excited to get moving but the wait is pretty intense, sure we still have a long way to go as well, just hoping for the best. Otherwise good luck for the interview!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. We applied 16/06/18, and got the invitation to interview on 17/05/19. So just shy of a year. The interview will take place on the 21/06/19. Fingers crossed after that they will be able to make a decision soon.
> 
> The wait is excruciating, but just try not to focus on it every day. And keep uploading evidence as the months go on to show your relationship is continuing and you care about the application enough to keep updating. Good luck &#128522;
Click to expand...

Hi. I hope the interview went well. Any response from Pretoria since the interview


----------



## wanjeri

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all...we finally got some good progress news! Hubby has been invited to face to face interview in Ghana early July. I believe they are doing a bulk lot of interviews next month. This is great news for us as we've been waiting 22 months now. Hope it's really quick from here!


Finally Pretoria some thing happening! All the best!


----------



## ourlovestory

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all...we finally got some good progress news! Hubby has been invited to face to face interview in Ghana early July. I believe they are doing a bulk lot of interviews next month. This is great news for us as we've been waiting 22 months now. Hope it's really quick from here!


What makes you say they could be doing bulk interviews? Have you heard of others at this time? I am curious as we are waiting for a long time for a pmv bit how heard nothing &#128533;

Also good luck for your interview!!


----------



## Tjb1993

Monjiey said:


> Tjb1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triswenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tjb1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't used an agent, but did lots of research online when applying. I am very thorough and detailed with everything and just continue to upload information in real time as it happens to keep the application current. I think if you are organised and have a good understanding of the process, doing it yourself is fine (that's what I tell myself anyway haha).
> 
> We applied for the PMV 16/6/18 and the only communication we have received so far is for an interview this June. With my partner being from Zimbabwe that was not surprising. No requests for further information other than the usual police checks, medicals, biometrics &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Tjb1993 Out of interest, how long into your application did they respond to you asking for the interview? We applied for 309 Partner Offshore front loaded application on 19-12-2018 with medicals done 14-01-2019.
> 
> Pretty excited to get moving but the wait is pretty intense, sure we still have a long way to go as well, just hoping for the best. Otherwise good luck for the interview!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. We applied 16/06/18, and got the invitation to interview on 17/05/19. So just shy of a year. The interview will take place on the 21/06/19. Fingers crossed after that they will be able to make a decision soon.
> 
> The wait is excruciating, but just try not to focus on it every day. And keep uploading evidence as the months go on to show your relationship is continuing and you care about the application enough to keep updating. Good luck &#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. I hope the interview went well. Any response from Pretoria since the interview
Click to expand...

Hi. Thanks! It went really well I think. They travelled from Pretoria to Harare and said they were traveling back to Pretoria this week and would make a record of everything that was said in the interview. They said obviously they can't give out a timeframe but the application is progressing. Our medicals also expired the same day as our interview. We asked if we should renew them and they said to hold off, so maybe that's a good sign. They just said they would let us know if they need anything else and they are aware that it's been a year since we applied. So fingers crossed we will hear something soon, will let you all know &#128522;


----------



## JM16

That's good to hear. So happy for you &your spouse.


----------



## shgizmo

Hello everyone. So depressed. Today marks exactly 24 months we lodged and no answers. Agent has emailed CO 3 times within these 2 months and no reply. I am losing my mind. My husband is also too depressed and I am so helpless. Why are they breaking people apart like this Don’t they have families themselves?


----------



## Papag

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone. So depressed. Today marks exactly 24 months we lodged and no answers. Agent has emailed CO 3 times within these 2 months and no reply. I am losing my mind. My husband is also too depressed and I am so helpless. Why are they breaking people apart like this Don't they have families themselves?


I feel your pain and frustration, we are waiting 18 months and no contact at all. Continue to look on the bright side, it's a new financial year let's hope and pray for miracle.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

It is incredibly difficult to wait without hearing anything. Wishing all of you luck!


----------



## shgizmo

Thank you everyone. I heard from them today that they are doing more overseas assessments. Don’t know what that means really. Just hope this will end soon. Can’t take this anymore. Pity my husband, I can’t even recognise him anymore, lost too much weight.


----------



## Obodo

shgizmo said:


> Thank you everyone. I heard from them today that they are doing more overseas assessments. Don't know what that means really. Just hope this will end soon. Can't take this anymore. Pity my husband, I can't even recognise him anymore, lost too much weight.


@ Shgizmo very kind of you about your hubby, so heartbroken situation. Yeah I think what they mean is they've been traveling to overseas to interview and assess some applicants as I pm you yesterday. Just hold your peace it won't be long I guess when they concluded their overseas assessment they'll finalize your application.


----------



## shgizmo

Hello everyone. Has anyone received any feedback or updates on your applications. It would help if everyone here let each other know your timelines and how long you have been waiting.
Mine lodged 30th June 2017. 
Visa still not granted
Interview done 6 months ago , no news.


----------



## Papag

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone. Has anyone received any feedback or updates on your applications. It would help if everyone here let each other know your timelines and how long you have been waiting.
> Mine lodged 30th June 2017.
> Visa still not granted
> Interview done 6 months ago , no news.


Lodged sub class 309 on 29th December 2017, 
Not a single contact 
Received application in progress email on 1 yr and another one on 1 yr and 6 months (both auto generated emails)
No further contact


----------



## shgizmo

@papag May I ask your partner is from which part of Africa and are you the applicant or sponsor? We too received the same after one year auto generated mail and 6 months later a call for hubby to attend interview. No news after that till few days ago that overseas assessments are still being done. Hubby is from Nigeria and was told to go to Lagos for interview via video call. Interview lasted 1 hour 40 mins.


----------



## Papag

shgizmo said:


> @papag May I ask your partner is from which part of Africa and are you the applicant or sponsor? We too received the same after one year auto generated mail and 6 months later a call for hubby to attend interview. No news after that till few days ago that overseas assessments are still being done. Hubby is from Nigeria and was told to go to Lagos for interview via video call. Interview lasted 1 hour 40 mins.


My wife is from Nigeria and I am the sponsor. 
I really hope we get some contact soon as the wait is extremely frustrating


----------



## shgizmo

@papag I can understand how you feel. The wait is tormenting the both of us especially when there is no news and no updates.


----------



## Tjb1993

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone. Has anyone received any feedback or updates on your applications. It would help if everyone here let each other know your timelines and how long you have been waiting.
> Mine lodged 30th June 2017.
> Visa still not granted
> Interview done 6 months ago , no news.


Hi. We applied for Prospective Marriage Visa on June 16th 2018. Medicals completed 21st of June 2018. My fiancé is from Zimbabwe. Interview held in person in Harare 21st June 2019. Today July 3rd 2019 request for repeat medicals as they have expired which he completed this morning. They said in the interview that they would request additional information if required to process our application. All they asked for was the medicals so hoping to hear something soon after they are processed.

With your partner being from Nigeria, I know they are extremely cautious when assessing Nigerian applications due to their 'reputation' and known terror links and sadly I believe they are judged a lot more harshly (this is what I have heard from a friend who's husband is Nigerian and the advice she received from an Immigration Lawyer). Unfortunately this delays applications and I have seen in lots of forums that Nigerians have the longest wait time sadly. I hope you hear of an outcome soon. Fingers crossed I know the wait is agonizing!


----------



## ourlovestory

Papag said:


> shgizmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. So depressed. Today marks exactly 24 months we lodged and no answers. Agent has emailed CO 3 times within these 2 months and no reply. I am losing my mind. My husband is also too depressed and I am so helpless. Why are they breaking people apart like this Don't they have families themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain and frustration, we are waiting 18 months and no contact at all. Continue to look on the bright side, it's a new financial year let's hope and pray for miracle.
Click to expand...

Applied Feb 2018 pmv no contact to date, have lived together before. I'm finding this incredibly challenging. Not much to do except wait and hold hope.


----------



## Boomkey

@ourlovestory surely you are within the processing times to contact the department and ask where your visa is at?


----------



## shgizmo

Frankly speaking they don’t reply. My agent has sent 3 emails but no answers. That is the frustrating part not knowing anything. Anyway do try maybe you will have better luck than us.


----------



## ourlovestory

shgizmo said:


> Frankly speaking they don't reply. My agent has sent 3 emails but no answers. That is the frustrating part not knowing anything. Anyway do try maybe you will have better luck than us.


We have emailed, a few weeks ago. Haven't heard anything back as yet. That's rough that they haven't replied to you after 3 emails. You're right, it is so frustrating not to know. Even if it was going to be 6 or 12 or even more months it would be okay if we just knew.


----------



## nicholas983

Papag said:


> Lodged sub class 309 on 29th December 2017,
> Not a single contact
> Received application in progress email on 1 yr and another one on 1 yr and 6 months (both auto generated emails)
> No further contact


Applied same month as you and everything you just detailed is what is happening to our application too, 2 application in progress email on 1 yr and another one on 1 yr and 6 months (both auto generated emails).

I am filing a complaint at end of the month anyway.


----------



## shgizmo

Yeah I too am considering to file a complaint but wonder if it’s the right thing to do especially when I have passed the 24 month period.


----------



## nicholas983

shgizmo said:


> Yeah I too am considering to file a complaint but wonder if it's the right thing to do especially when I have passed the 24 month period.


As long as you have passed the stated processing timeline you can file a complaint, I have done this before and proved to be effective so I am waiting to complete 19 months and file.


----------



## ourlovestory

nicholas983 said:


> shgizmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I too am considering to file a complaint but wonder if it's the right thing to do especially when I have passed the 24 month period.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have passed the stated processing timeline you can file a complaint, I have done this before and proved to be effective so I am waiting to complete 19 months and file.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by a complaint? An email to the department about the timeline? And sorry but also how do you mean it was effective? To me it would only be effective if they provided a visa outcome &#128533;


----------



## nicholas983

ourlovestory said:


> What do you mean by a complaint? An email to the department about the timeline? And sorry but also how do you mean it was effective? To me it would only be effective if they provided a visa outcome &#128533;


File a complaint to the Commonwealth Ombudsman

https://forms.business.gov.au/smartforms/servlet/SmartForm.html?formCode=oco-complaint-form

Yes, effective means case as picked up (this was after numerous emails to the dept without a response) and visa was granted...more than once.

And I wish everyone that has passed the processing time for applications from Nigeria do file a complaint, that is the only way the relevant agency can know the neglect and state of affairs concerning how Nigerian applications are being handled by AHC Pretoria.


----------



## JandE

nicholas983 said:


> File a complaint to the Commonwealth Ombudsman
> 
> https://forms.business.gov.au/smartforms/servlet/SmartForm.html?formCode=oco-complaint-form
> 
> Yes, effective means case as picked up (this was after numerous emails to the dept without a response) and visa was granted...more than once.
> 
> And I wish everyone that has passed the processing time for applications from Nigeria do file a complaint, that is the only way the relevant agency can know the neglect and state of affairs concerning how Nigerian applications are being handled by AHC Pretoria.


I would suggest that you do *not *do that until you have made enquiries to Immigration first, and then lodged a complaint with Immigration, if appropriate.

The Commonwealth Ombudsman, on that page, states:
_We usually do not investigate a complaint until it has been raised with the organisation involved. This gives the organisation an opportunity to solve the matter first.
We suggest that you lodge a complaint or appeal with the complaint-handling area of the organisation you are dissatisfied with.
_

Use this contact method first:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions and make an enquiry as to why your application has taken longer than 90% of global applications.

If they do not reply, then you can make a complaint about them not replying, and if that goes no-where, you can then try the ombudsman.


----------



## shgizmo

Hello everyone,
So got an email today that says application is progressing.
Anyone can shed some information on what this means.


----------



## Papag

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> So got an email today that says application is progressing.
> Anyone can shed some information on what this means.


Who is the email from? Is it from CO or one of those auto generated emails?


----------



## nicholas983

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> So got an email today that says application is progressing.
> Anyone can shed some information on what this means.


Is it an Auto-Generated email? I received an auto-generated mail first week of July stating application is progressing, but in my opinion it doesn't mean anything.(I mean for mine).


----------



## shgizmo

Auto generated I believe. Anyway as I thought too it may mean nothing and not that it means a CO is on the case. It’s probably my agent kept sending emails for updates.


----------



## shgizmo

Hello all. Another email received today from CO asking for updates PCC and medicals.
Hopefully we receive good news after this.


----------



## Papag

shgizmo said:


> Hello all. Another email received today from CO asking for updates PCC and medicals.
> Hopefully we receive good news after this.


I am pretty sure your good news is not far away. Keep hope alive, the wait will be well worth it.


----------



## shgizmo

@Papag thank you. I pray everyone gets theirs soon too. This is not the way to live.


----------



## JM16

Any updates from pretoria?


----------



## ourlovestory

shgizmo said:


> Hello all. Another email received today from CO asking for updates PCC and medicals.
> Hopefully we receive good news after this.


That is really positive. I hope you have some good news soon!


----------



## ourlovestory

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all...we finally got some good progress news! Hubby has been invited to face to face interview in Ghana early July. I believe they are doing a bulk lot of interviews next month. This is great news for us as we've been waiting 22 months now. Hope it's really quick from here!


Has your husband had his interview yet?


----------



## Tjb1993

Monjiey said:


> Any updates from pretoria?


Interview for us on the 21st of June. Request for updated medicals 3rd July. Medicals provides 4th July. Email on Friday 12th July stating they have received our medicals. Still waiting for an outcome, 13 months tomorrow.


----------



## Nat&Tom

Hi all, 

I received an email on Friday requesting more information. The request is for updated PC's for me and my husband, the nature of our household since having a baby and photos from our wedding and with our baby. 

I've also been asked for a 4009 (to show that The applicant: (a) intends to live permanently in Australia; and (b) if the applicant seeks entry to Australia as a member of a family unit, also satisfies the Minister that the applicant could obtain support in Australia from other members of the family unit.) 

Has anyone been asked to prove a 4009 before and what did you supply? 

My husband and I were together for 3 years and 4 months before applying for my visa, since application we have gotten married and had a baby. Our daughter is 6 months old and has dual citizenship (SA/Aus).

We've applied with a full application on 30 March 2018 including PC's and medical, No contact until now (15.5 months later). I've not been asked to renew my medical though. I also have a tourist visa since 10 May 2019.


----------



## Tjb1993

Tjb1993 said:


> Monjiey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates from pretoria?
> 
> 
> 
> Interview for us on the 21st of June. Request for updated medicals 3rd July. Medicals provides 4th July. Email on Friday 12th July stating they have received our medicals. Still waiting for an outcome, 13 months tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Praise God we just got our PMV grant! 13 months to the day &#128591;&#127996;


----------



## Obodo

Congratulations well deserved. Wish you and your fiancé in your relationships


----------



## JM16

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JM16

@jjman
@waiting4eva Any update since your interviews?


----------



## shgizmo

Congratulations


----------



## Tjb1993

Thanks everyone! Hoping everyone will get the good news soon


----------



## Chrissty

Was your hubby interviwed by a Australian guy named Benjamin


----------



## Boomkey

@tjb1993 how long have you and your partner been together and if you don’t mind me asking how old are you and your partner?


----------



## Papag

Processing times have increased again 15-20 months for 309


----------



## cjames

Tjb1993 said:


> Thanks everyone! Hoping everyone will get the good news soon


Wooow congratulations my dear. wishing you and your family a wonderful life together. just hoping that we will also receive some good news soon.


----------



## Waiting4eva

Hi all, hubby had his interview last week- went pretty well and only lasted 1 hour. Still waiting for further requests or hopefully the granted visa! It will be 23 months waiting on Sunday...


----------



## ourlovestory

Waiting4eva said:


> Hi all, hubby had his interview last week- went pretty well and only lasted 1 hour. Still waiting for further requests or hopefully the granted visa! It will be 23 months waiting on Sunday...


That's great news. Is it the 300 or 309? Would you mind sharing what kind of questions were asked? And did he have a translator present?


----------



## Sillysal7

They dnt reply mostly. I have spammed for months and no answer. So once time frames changed and we were over the time frame i gave them hell. I also contacted my local mp who called them up and hassled them. 
The result was we got a letter from the secretary of the berlin office and an interview booked. So i suggest give them hell. Make sure your so annoying that they just want you to go away. =D
Ive been waiting 19.5 months interview is this week.


----------



## nicholas983

Sillysal7 said:


> They dnt reply mostly. I have spammed for months and no answer. So once time frames changed and we were over the time frame i gave them hell. I also contacted my local mp who called them up and hassled them.
> The result was we got a letter from the secretary of the berlin office and an interview booked. So i suggest give them hell. Make sure your so annoying that they just want you to go away. =D
> Ive been waiting 19.5 months interview is this week.


Is your application handled by the AHC South Africa ?


----------



## Sillysal7

Its being processed in berlin as he is currently in europe.


----------



## Sillysal7

But i called the general complaints line when hassling and used examples of other peoples visa being processed quicker than mine.


----------



## Papag

Sillysal7 said:


> But i called the general complaints line when hassling and used examples of other peoples visa being processed quicker than mine.


Hi Sillysal7
Can you please advice the number of the general complaints line.
Thanks


----------



## Sillysal7

Papag said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But i called the general complaints line when hassling and used examples of other peoples visa being processed quicker than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sillysal7
> Can you please advice the number of the general complaints line.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

133 177
General number for in aussie


----------



## Papag

Sillysal7 said:


> 133 177
> General number for in aussie


Thanks 
Much appreciated


----------



## JM16

Hi all,
Any new grants this week?


----------



## msT

Hi.
Has anyone applied for a PCC from South Africa recently? 
I’d like an idea of processing times at the moment.


----------



## jano

msT said:


> Hi.
> Has anyone applied for a PCC from South Africa recently?
> I'd like an idea of processing times at the moment.


Within SA, 6 - 8 weeks. 2-3 weeks for your application to get from the local police station (where you applied and took fingerprints) to the central processing centre. A further 2-4 weeks for processing, and then about 2 weeks to get the certificate at the local police station for collection.


----------



## msT

jano said:


> Within SA, 6 - 8 weeks. 2-3 weeks for your application to get from the local police station (where you applied and took fingerprints) to the central processing centre. A further 2-4 weeks for processing, and then about 2 weeks to get the certificate at the local police station for collection.


Wow. That's significantly longer than it took last year.
Thank you for the info.


----------



## Chrissty

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/austral...report-calling-for-tougher-partner-visa-rules


----------



## JM16

Any grants yet?


----------



## Sillysal7

Who has done interviews?


----------



## psweaver

Monjiey said:


> Any grants yet?


I submitted my Partner Visa in Oct 2018 ... heard nothing from Pretoria yet.


----------



## JM16

I applied April 2018 as well.


----------



## msT

Applied Feb 2018.
We’ve been requested to update PCC (sponsor and applicant) and medicals.


----------



## Nat&Tom

Does anyone know if AHC consider South African Police clearances to be valid for 3 months or 6 months?

I was asked for updated medicals and Police clearances, SAPS has a note saying that police clearances are only valid for 3 months now.


----------



## ourlovestory

Nat&Tom said:


> Does anyone know if AHC consider South African Police clearances to be valid for 3 months or 6 months?
> 
> I was asked for updated medicals and Police clearances, SAPS has a note saying that police clearances are only valid for 3 months now.


I'm not an agent but have read on this forum that all police checks are considered valid for 12 months by the department of immigration for the purposes of a partner visa


----------



## Rock747

ourlovestory said:


> Nat&Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if AHC consider South African Police clearances to be valid for 3 months or 6 months?
> 
> I was asked for updated medicals and Police clearances, SAPS has a note saying that police clearances are only valid for 3 months now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an agent but have read on this forum that all police checks are considered valid for 12 months by the department of immigration for the purposes of a partner visa
Click to expand...

So meaning it doesnt matter if on your police clearance cert, it says 6months, the dept still consider it valid for 12months?


----------



## ourlovestory

Rock747 said:


> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat&Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if AHC consider South African Police clearances to be valid for 3 months or 6 months?
> 
> I was asked for updated medicals and Police clearances, SAPS has a note saying that police clearances are only valid for 3 months now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an agent but have read on this forum that all police checks are considered valid for 12 months by the department of immigration for the purposes of a partner visa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So meaning it doesnt matter if on your police clearance cert, it says 6months, the dept still consider it valid for 12months?
Click to expand...

Found it. Scroll down on this part of the immigration website to police checks and it's says they are valid for 12 months from date of issue
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character


----------



## JM16

Any grants yet?


----------



## Rock747

ourlovestory said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat&Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if AHC consider South African Police clearances to be valid for 3 months or 6 months?
> 
> I was asked for updated medicals and Police clearances, SAPS has a note saying that police clearances are only valid for 3 months now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an agent but have read on this forum that all police checks are considered valid for 12 months by the department of immigration for the purposes of a partner visa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So meaning it doesnt matter if on your police clearance cert, it says 6months, the dept still consider it valid for 12months?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found it. Scroll down on this part of the immigration website to police checks and it's says they are valid for 12 months from date of issue
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character
Click to expand...

Ooh that good then..thanks


----------



## JM16

Any grants yet?


----------



## shgizmo

Hi just wondering if anyone knows how long grants are given after CO asks for updates PCC and medicals


----------



## JM16

Any grants in this new week?


----------



## Sillysal7

Monjiey said:


> Any grants in this new week?


Guess not. Hoping mine will happy in 2 weeks. =D


----------



## My_honey

I've been waiting for 19days now. So


----------



## denagnon87

Hello everyone. I have been following this thread since few months ago now but I have never intervened. I got my PMV yesterday August 14, 2019 and I would like to share my experience. I’m the applicant, I’m from Benin (West Africa, located between Togo and Nigeria) and my fiancée is Australian. Here is our story. My fiancée and I first met in January 2017 while working for a humanitarian organization in my home country. We are both 32. Our relationship officially started 4 months later in April 2017. After she got back in Australia, she visited me in 3 occasions in my home country and we spent holidays in Singapore. We applied twice for tourist visa, one in March 2018 and the other in February 2019(after applying for PMV), both of them have been refused (not enough evidences to be considerate as a genuine visitor). We applied for our PMV on October 9, 2018, no immigration agent used, front load, except my health assessment that has been done in December 10, 2018. On June 14, 2019 i received an invitation letter to attend an interview in Accra (Ghana). On July 8, 2019 I attended my interview that lasted approximately one hour. On July 27, 2019 I uploaded a new police certificate (they never asked me to do it, it was my decision), the first one was supposed to expire August 2, 2019. So on August 14, 2019 at 9”38 am (GMT+1) I got my golden email, after 10 months and 5 days.
Here are the details of my timeline
09/10/2018: applied for PMV
10/12/2018: Health assessment
14/06/2019: Invitation letter for interview in Accra (Ghana)
08/07/2019: Interview held in Ghana
27/07/2019: Uploaded new police certificate (they never asked it, the first one was about to expire)
14/08/2019: PMV granted
Length: 10 Months 5 days

This process is unbearable, i can't even imagine how it's difficult for those who are waiting since almost 2 years.I'm praying this is the first of many grant to come out of Pretoria.Keep praying and i'm sure your time will come.


----------



## JM16

Congratulations!


----------



## ourlovestory

denagnon87 said:


> Hello everyone. I have been following this thread since few months ago now but I have never intervened. I got my PMV yesterday August 14, 2019 and I would like to share my experience. I'm the applicant, I'm from Benin (West Africa, located between Togo and Nigeria) and my fiancée is Australian. Here is our story. My fiancée and I first met in January 2017 while working for a humanitarian organization in my home country. We are both 32. Our relationship officially started 4 months later in April 2017. After she got back in Australia, she visited me in 3 occasions in my home country and we spent holidays in Singapore. We applied twice for tourist visa, one in March 2018 and the other in February 2019(after applying for PMV), both of them have been refused (not enough evidences to be considerate as a genuine visitor). We applied for our PMV on October 9, 2018, no immigration agent used, front load, except my health assessment that has been done in December 10, 2018. On June 14, 2019 i received an invitation letter to attend an interview in Accra (Ghana). On July 8, 2019 I attended my interview that lasted approximately one hour. On July 27, 2019 I uploaded a new police certificate (they never asked me to do it, it was my decision), the first one was supposed to expire August 2, 2019. So on August 14, 2019 at 9"38 am (GMT+1) I got my golden email, after 10 months and 5 days.
> Here are the details of my timeline
> 09/10/2018: applied for PMV
> 10/12/2018: Health assessment
> 14/06/2019: Invitation letter for interview in Accra (Ghana)
> 08/07/2019: Interview held in Ghana
> 27/07/2019: Uploaded new police certificate (they never asked it, the first one was about to expire)
> 14/08/2019: PMV granted
> Length: 10 Months 5 days
> 
> This process is unbearable, i can't even imagine how it's difficult for those who are waiting since almost 2 years.I'm praying this is the first of many grant to come out of Pretoria.Keep praying and i'm sure your time will come.


Thanks for sharing your experiences. Can I ask what kinds of questions did they ask you in your interview? 
There have been many people saying they have had interviews but not so many sharing what takes place. 
Thank you and congratulations I hope you enjoy living in. Australia!! And being together with your fiancee again!!


----------



## cjames

we thank God for your grant. praying for the same for everyone on this platform


----------



## Chrissty

Any immigration expects in the group .l need urgent help..Thanks


----------



## denagnon87

Monjiey said:


> Congratulations!


thank you Monijey


----------



## ourlovestory

denagnon87 said:


> Monjiey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Monijey
Click to expand...

Do you think you could please reply about the interview?


----------



## denagnon87

ourlovestory said:


> Do you think you could please reply about the interview?


Sorry ourlovestry , i already did it since few hours ago but i don't really know why it doesn't appear. Let me try once again.


----------



## denagnon87

ourlovestory said:


> Do you think you could please reply about the interview?


Thank you so much. I have been asked several questions during my interviews. Mostly it was about our relationship, how we met , when our relationship became exclusive, when and where we got engage, our family and friends, our trips together, if we already made arrangements for our wedding , and also personal questions like sexual relationship. The guy who interviewed me also went through my phone ( I had it with me during the interview) and my whatsapp conversations with my fiancee but also the others conversations to make sure I wasn't dating anyone else.


----------



## denagnon87

ourlovestory said:


> Do you think you could please reply about the interview?





denagnon87 said:


> Sorry ourlovestry , i already did it since few hours ago but i don't really know why it doesn't appear. Let me try once again.


"Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting". Did someone already face that issue?


----------



## Sillysal7

denagnon87 said:


> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you could please reply about the interview?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denagnon87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ourlovestry , i already did it since few hours ago but i don't really know why it doesn't appear. Let me try once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting". Did someone already face that issue?
Click to expand...

Congrats! Man jelly


----------



## Rock747

ourlovestory said:


> denagnon87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monjiey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Monijey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think you could please reply about the interview?
Click to expand...

I found this link thats got good examples of interview questions.

https://mnvisa.com/sample-partner-visa-interview-questions/


----------



## ourlovestory

denagnon87 said:


> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you could please reply about the interview?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denagnon87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ourlovestry , i already did it since few hours ago but i don't really know why it doesn't appear. Let me try once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting". Did someone already face that issue?
Click to expand...

u

Wow I wonder why they won't approve it. That is odd sorry. Perhaps you could message me privately?


----------



## ourlovestory

Rock747 said:


> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denagnon87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monjiey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you Monijey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think you could please reply about the interview?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found this link thats got good examples of interview questions.
> 
> https://mnvisa.com/sample-partner-visa-interview-questions/
Click to expand...

Thank you so much that looks very good!  I am interested to hear from west africans about their experiences to see if there are any differences because I feel it is a more difficult process when you are from Nigeria or around &#128578; One person said they checked his phone!


----------



## denagnon87

ourlovestory said:


> Thank you so much that looks very good! I am interested to hear from west africans about their experiences to see if there are any differences because I feel it is a more difficult process when you are from Nigeria or around &#128578; One person said they checked his phone!


Sorry that you never got my answer. The guy who interviewed me did check my whatsapp conversations, not only those with my fiancee but also the others to make sure i wasn't dating anyone else.


----------



## ourlovestory

denagnon87 said:


> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much that looks very good! I am interested to hear from west africans about their experiences to see if there are any differences because I feel it is a more difficult process when you are from Nigeria or around &#128578; One person said they checked his phone!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you never got my answer. The guy who interviewed me did check my whatsapp conversations, not only those with my fiancee but also the others to make sure i wasn't dating anyone else.
Click to expand...

It's not your fault. Thanks for sharing what you could! When do you come. To Australia?


----------



## denagnon87

ourlovestory said:


> It's not your fault. Thanks for sharing what you could! When do you come. To Australia?


My flight is booked for 2 September


----------



## ourlovestory

denagnon87 said:


> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your fault. Thanks for sharing what you could! When do you come. To Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> My flight is booked for 2 September
Click to expand...

That's very exciting. All the best for your life here!


----------



## denagnon87

ourlovestory said:


> That's very exciting. All the best for your life here! I will be travelling to your neighbour Nigeria in September and very much looking forward to it &#128578;


Thank you and good luck ... I'm sure you will hear good news very soon. Keep the faith


----------



## wanjeri

denagnon87 said:


> ourlovestory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much that looks very good! I am interested to hear from west africans about their experiences to see if there are any differences because I feel it is a more difficult process when you are from Nigeria or around &#128578; One person said they checked his phone!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that you never got my answer. The guy who interviewed me did check my whatsapp conversations, not only those with my fiancee but also the others to make sure i wasn't dating anyone else.
Click to expand...

That's super intrusive. I'm so sorry. I'm from East Africa but haven't heard of any interviews from this side. Just emails. Congrats and all the best with the new shift. Take as much as you can from home with you. I already miss africa and I haven't left it yet &#128514;&#128514;&#128557;.


----------



## JM16

Hi guys!
Finally gotten my grant. Friday 16th August at 938am.
Applied 25th April 2018
Tip: Keep sending mails to the Pretoria office.
Cheers


----------



## denagnon87

Monjiey said:


> Hi guys!
> Finally gotten my grant. Friday 16th August at 938am.
> Applied 25th April 2018
> Tip: Keep sending mails to the Pretoria office.
> Cheers


congrats!!!


----------



## Obalola

Monjiey said:


> Hi guys!
> Finally gotten my grant. Friday 16th August at 938am.
> Applied 25th April 2018
> Tip: Keep sending mails to the Pretoria office.
> Cheers


Congrats bro, was there any interview conducted for you or your partner and was there contact from a case officer? I'm from Nigeria too and I'm the sponsor for 309 visa for my family. DOL: June 2018


----------



## ourlovestory

Monjiey said:


> Hi guys!
> Finally gotten my grant. Friday 16th August at 938am.
> Applied 25th April 2018
> Tip: Keep sending mails to the Pretoria office.
> Cheers


Wow congratulations this wonderful to hear there is good news coming from Pretoria!!

Did you have an interview? Or any communication from the department? We applied February 2018 but have heard nothing yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JM16

Thanks guys!
I'm the applicant. I had an interview in July 2019. 
And was sending the department mails every week after the interview 😁😁


----------



## Rock747

Monjiey said:


> Thanks guys!
> I'm the applicant. I had an interview in July 2019.
> And was sending the department mails every day&#128513;&#128513;


Ooh my..u must have really annoyed them with ur mails&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;...that a risky thing to do


----------



## JM16

Not risky. We are allowed to send mails. Most of the replies I got were automated messages stating I was still within the processing times


----------



## Troyy17

Monjiey said:


> Not risky. We are allowed to send mails. Most of the replies I got were automated messages stating I was still within the processing times


What were you saying exactly and what is the email address so we can send too
Tired of waiting


----------



## JM16

Troyy17 said:


> Monjiey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not risky. We are allowed to send mails. Most of the replies I got were automated messages stating I was still within the processing times
> 
> 
> 
> What were you saying exactly and what is the email address so we can send too
> Tired of waiting
Click to expand...

Basically just asking them if they required anyother documents


----------



## shgizmo

Hello everyone,

My husband ‘s visa grant came through today after close to 26 months.Thank God for everything and I continue to pray that all of you get your very soon. It has been a long and hard journey for us. 
Good luck everyone.

Thank you


----------



## Sillysal7

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband 's visa grant came through today after close to 26 months.Thank God for everything and I continue to pray that all of you get your very soon. It has been a long and hard journey for us.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats!!!! Hopefully my fiance will not be that far behind yours &#128515; 26 months is crazy tho been waiting 21 months and its killing me


----------



## Rock747

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband 's visa grant came through today after close to 26 months.Thank God for everything and I continue to pray that all of you get your very soon. It has been a long and hard journey for us.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats.. but 26months? Wow that tooo long.. i can imagine your joy. Which month and year did you and your husband lodge your visa, please? And where called for an interview?


----------



## Papag

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband 's visa grant came through today after close to 26 months.Thank God for everything and I continue to pray that all of you get your very soon. It has been a long and hard journey for us.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations. 26 months is a long time to wait. But I guess it's all worth it. Enjoy


----------



## shgizmo

Applied June 2017
Interview Dec 2018
Updated PCC & Medicals last week 
Grant was today


----------



## NadsB

Charlz said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there anyone from South Africa waiting for Partner Visas.


Hi there, yes Iam waiting on a 461 partnership visa. Lodged October 2018


----------



## NadsB

shgizmo said:


> Applied June 2017
> Interview Dec 2018
> Updated PCC & Medicals last week
> Grant was today


Hi there which county did u apply from? And which visa? How long after u submitted PCC and medical did u receive ur grant? Cheers and congrats dear


----------



## NadsB

Monjiey said:


> Hi guys!
> Finally gotten my grant. Friday 16th August at 938am.
> Applied 25th April 2018
> Tip: Keep sending mails to the Pretoria office.
> Cheers[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats! How long after all requested documents were sent through, did u receive ur grant?


----------



## NadsB

shgizmo said:


> Applied June 2017
> Interview Dec 2018
> Updated PCC & Medicals last week
> Grant was today[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats, when did u submit ur PCC and medicals?


----------



## ourlovestory

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband 's visa grant came through today after close to 26 months.Thank God for everything and I continue to pray that all of you get your very soon. It has been a long and hard journey for us.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Thank you


Yippee congratulations to you both!!


----------



## My_honey

Visa approved Finally. 
applied 18/06/18
Front loaded. 
Interview 17/06/19 Harare
Request medical & pcc(july 8ish)
Submitted 7days later.
Grant 30/08/19


----------



## Chrissty

Congradulations


----------



## Chrissty

I hope l will get my grant soon...


----------



## FavorGraceEase

My_honey said:


> Visa approved Finally.
> applied 18/06/18
> Front loaded.
> Interview 17/06/19 Harare
> Request medical & pcc(july 8ish)
> Submitted 7days later.
> Grant 30/08/19


Where is your partner from?


----------



## Mimi2018

My_honey said:


> Visa approved Finally.
> applied 18/06/18
> Front loaded.
> Interview 17/06/19 Harare
> Request medical & pcc(july 8ish)
> Submitted 7days later.
> Grant 30/08/19


Congratulations


----------



## shgizmo

Congratulations


----------



## shgizmo

ourlovestory said:


> Yippee congratulations to you both!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Theman

shgizmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband 's visa grant came through today after close to 26 months.Thank God for everything and I continue to pray that all of you get your very soon. It has been a long and hard journey for us.
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Thank you


Wow congratulations to you both. 26 months is huge for a single application. Did you went straight to permanent spouse 100?


----------



## Troyy17

My_honey said:


> Visa approved Finally.
> applied 18/06/18
> Front loaded.
> Interview 17/06/19 Harare
> Request medical & pcc(july 8ish)
> Submitted 7days later.
> Grant 30/08/19[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations. Happy for you hey
> Did you go straight to PR


----------



## AnjB

Does someone know how to contact Pretoria? my husband has been requested for additional info and of them being Medical Examinations. He had done them upon applying almost 19 months ago and it was received by Home Affairs. We thought they are requesting new ones as they must be expired. So he has called the Medical Centre to book an appointment but they sayHome Affairs haven't given my husband a new HAP ID. Can anyone here please advise?


----------



## NadsB

Have you tried responding to the email requesting the new medical? I sent an email after my medical and other documents were requested and had a reply within an hour. Please keep us posted


----------



## msT

PMV Granted!

I am South African.
Applied: 27 Feb 2018 (front loaded)
RFI: 12 July 2019 (updated medicals, new PCC for sponsor and applicant)
Documents uploaded: 2 Sept 2019
Grant: 2 Sept 2019 (2 hours after my PCC was uploaded to my immi account)
First entry by: 2 June 2020
Total wait: 18 months


----------



## Sammee24

msT said:


> PMV Granted!
> 
> I am South African.
> Applied: 27 Feb 2018 (front loaded)
> RFI: 12 July 2019 (updated medicals, new PCC for sponsor and applicant)
> Documents uploaded: 2 Sept 2019
> Grant: 2 Sept 2019 (2 hours after my PCC was uploaded to my immi account)
> First entry by: 2 June 2020
> Total wait: 18 months


Congrats, you had no interview?


----------



## msT

Sammee24 said:


> Congrats, you had no interview?


Thank you.
No, we weren't asked for an interview.


----------



## Nat&Tom

msT said:


> PMV Granted!
> 
> I am South African.
> Applied: 27 Feb 2018 (front loaded)
> RFI: 12 July 2019 (updated medicals, new PCC for sponsor and applicant)
> Documents uploaded: 2 Sept 2019
> Grant: 2 Sept 2019 (2 hours after my PCC was uploaded to my immi account)
> First entry by: 2 June 2020
> Total wait: 18 months


@msT Congratulations!! were you granted temporary or permanent residency?

I'm just waiting on my PC from SAPS and hoping to get my visa soon after i upload that.


----------



## Nat&Tom

AnjB said:


> Does someone know how to contact Pretoria? my husband has been requested for additional info and of them being Medical Examinations. He had done them upon applying almost 19 months ago and it was received by Home Affairs. We thought they are requesting new ones as they must be expired. So he has called the Medical Centre to book an appointment but they sayHome Affairs haven't given my husband a new HAP ID. Can anyone here please advise?


You should be able to generate a letter from your immi account with your Hap ID and that letter should say when your last medical was done and that you require new medicals. I did that when a new medical was requested.


----------



## AnjB

NadsB said:


> Have you tried responding to the email requesting the new medical? I sent an email after my medical and other documents were requested and had a reply within an hour. Please keep us posted


@NadsB - Thank you for your response. But my question remains - Where do we email them? Do you have an email address that you have used? Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## RobAndTiana

Been watching for over a year and thankyou, our time to give back.

309/100 Approved with full Permanant 100 Approved as well.

Husband Rob Australian
Wife Tiana South African and her son South African (nb: he is my son as much as my/our daughter is in real life)
2yr old daughter born South Africa but Australian Citizen by decent applied/approved May 2018.

Met in Aug 2014, Married Jan 16 (and again Jan 17) as Home Affairs lost docs etc...long story  Daughter born September 2016, Tiana has a 8yr old son from prior. 

Applied 15 June 2018 via agent (visa times at that point was 7m/11m)
Optimistically started preparing for Oz as estimated around Christmas to March 2019 family should be in Oz. Rob left Sept 2018 to Oz to find work/setup.

Rob SA police clearance Aug 2018 unrequested
Tiana Medicals and Police Clearance June 18 unrequested
Nothing heard back from Pretoria at this point bar auto email at 1yr saying is in system etc. General generic one we all get.

July 30th request for more information 
Wanted bank statements and how we share day to day expenses (simply supplied last 5 months of each our personal bank statements and simple 3 paragraph basically saying as a married couple we share responsibility for all day to day and fleshed it out a little with some specifics re how I transfer funds from Oz to family and outline Tiana's part time work etc. 

Also they requested updated SA Police Certificates (but agent queried as were in 12m and embassy responded that they now are not required, but did need Australian Fed Police clearance as Rob been in Oz 12months). They also wanted a statement from Rob on his ex wife divorced 2008. Simple 1 paragraph response outlining dates married/divorced and that relationship of 10yrs simply broke down after a business failure.

Submitted most on the 31st July  and Oz Police Clearance 27th August 2019.

Another request for Bank Statements and day to day sharing arrangements was sent again 15th Aug 2018. We were like ????? So was putting together further back statements, screen shots of whatsapp call logs for last 6months (we video call at least 1 or twice a day, when kids get up/after school etc), whatsapp messages where we were discussing money, more detailed description of day to day sharing of 1 page now...

We were going to submit after we got all Aug 2019 bank statements earmarked to complete and upload about 5th Sept 2019 as the statement should all be in by 4th Sept as 4th each month get them.

Got email from Embassy on 5th September Visa Granted with 4 attachments. Opened one and was 309 Temp approval so rang wife in SA and shared the news (she was cc'd but was out and didn't notice the email) and said her temp res visa approved, she cried etc..  Later opened sons and was same for 309  Then opened the 3rd and was the 100 Perm approved  so recalled the wife to share even the better news...over the moon.

They simply must have missed our 1st submission for bank statements and day to day sharing details...so never sent/deleted our 2nd preparations for this 

This is one of the hardest ordeals you are going to go through in life but keep the faith and communicate with your family as often as you can if you are apart. The phone calls you make are often bitter/sweet as though you love chatting/seeing your family, after the calls you often very sad too as you miss them. Keep strong. If it is genuine then you will make a plan and work through it. Todays technology allows this so no excuses and is also good as is tracked in your logs/messages etc. While apart simply try get on with day to day life working towards your family. You can't fall into depression etc, keep strong as the visa will come eventually if you are genuine.

As much as I hated the process, I also understand the reasons on why Australia is such a lucky country as it is rigid process driven, systematic and tries to be fair and un-corruptible. Its systems are designed to keep the bogus relationships, the boat people and unwanted elements out of the country. When your Visa does finally come through, you can feel safe and enjoy living in a country where your dreams are your only limits.

We wish you all the best in your efforts and to keep strong, the rewards are worth it.

Short Story
Applied 15th June 2018 via agent
All medicals and police clearances completed unrequested by June 2019
Request more information 31 July 2019, submitted 27th Aug 2019
309/100 both approved 5th September 2019.


Wife and kids fly out in 2 weeks


----------



## Sammee24

RobAndTiana said:


> Been watching for over a year and thankyou, our time to give back.
> 
> 309/100 Approved with full Permanant 100 Approved as well.
> 
> Husband Rob Australian
> Wife Tiana South African and her son South African (nb: he is my son as much as my/our daughter is in real life)
> 2yr old daughter born South Africa but Australian Citizen by decent applied/approved May 2018.
> 
> Met in Aug 2014, Married Jan 16 (and again Jan 17) as Home Affairs lost docs etc...long story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter born September 2016, Tiana has a 8yr old son from prior.
> 
> Applied 15 June 2018 via agent (visa times at that point was 7m/11m)
> Optimistically started preparing for Oz as estimated around Christmas to March 2019 family should be in Oz. Rob left Sept 2018 to Oz to find work/setup.
> 
> Rob SA police clearance Aug 2018 unrequested
> Tiana Medicals and Police Clearance June 18 unrequested
> Nothing heard back from Pretoria at this point bar auto email at 1yr saying is in system etc. General generic one we all get.
> 
> July 30th request for more information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted bank statements and how we share day to day expenses (simply supplied last 5 months of each our personal bank statements and simple 3 paragraph basically saying as a married couple we share responsibility for all day to day and fleshed it out a little with some specifics re how I transfer funds from Oz to family and outline Tiana's part time work etc.
> 
> Also they requested updated SA Police Certificates (but agent queried as were in 12m and embassy responded that they now are not required, but did need Australian Fed Police clearance as Rob been in Oz 12months). They also wanted a statement from Rob on his ex wife divorced 2008. Simple 1 paragraph response outlining dates married/divorced and that relationship of 10yrs simply broke down after a business failure.
> 
> Submitted most on the 31st July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Oz Police Clearance 27th August 2019.
> 
> Another request for Bank Statements and day to day sharing arrangements was sent again 15th Aug 2018. We were like ????? So was putting together further back statements, screen shots of whatsapp call logs for last 6months (we video call at least 1 or twice a day, when kids get up/after school etc), whatsapp messages where we were discussing money, more detailed description of day to day sharing of 1 page now...
> 
> We were going to submit after we got all Aug 2019 bank statements earmarked to complete and upload about 5th Sept 2019 as the statement should all be in by 4th Sept as 4th each month get them.
> 
> Got email from Embassy on 5th September Visa Granted with 4 attachments. Opened one and was 309 Temp approval so rang wife in SA and shared the news (she was cc'd but was out and didn't notice the email) and said her temp res visa approved, she cried etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later opened sons and was same for 309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then opened the 3rd and was the 100 Perm approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so recalled the wife to share even the better news...over the moon.
> 
> They simply must have missed our 1st submission for bank statements and day to day sharing details...so never sent/deleted our 2nd preparations for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the hardest ordeals you are going to go through in life but keep the faith and communicate with your family as often as you can if you are apart. The phone calls you make are often bitter/sweet as though you love chatting/seeing your family, after the calls you often very sad too as you miss them. Keep strong. If it is genuine then you will make a plan and work through it. Todays technology allows this so no excuses and is also good as is tracked in your logs/messages etc. While apart simply try get on with day to day life working towards your family. You can't fall into depression etc, keep strong as the visa will come eventually if you are genuine.
> 
> As much as I hated the process, I also understand the reasons on why Australia is such a lucky country as it is rigid process driven, systematic and tries to be fair and un-corruptible. Its systems are designed to keep the bogus relationships, the boat people and unwanted elements out of the country. When your Visa does finally come through, you can feel safe and enjoy living in a country where your dreams are your only limits.
> 
> We wish you all the best in your efforts and to keep strong, the rewards are worth it.
> 
> Short Story
> Applied 15th June 2018 via agent
> All medicals and police clearances completed unrequested by June 2019
> Request more information 31 July 2019, submitted 27th Aug 2019
> 309/100 both approved 5th September 2019.
> 
> Wife and kids fly out in 2 weeks


Congrats to you guys, wish you all the best. Hoping I get mine soon.


----------



## Chrissty

Congrats guys


----------



## ampk

Good to see a few grants out of Africa.


----------



## Nat&Tom

Hi guys,

I'm excited to share that we finally, after 17 months, received our visa on 6 September. 

I'm South African, husband is Australian
Applied: 30 March 2018 (PC and medical included - applied ourselves)
RFI: 12 July 2019 (new PC's for me and husband, new medical and form 4009)
Documents submitted 15 July 2019
PC submitted 6 September - Visa granted 1 hour after PC was submitted. 
First entry by 6 September 2020

I've been granted permanent residency - My husband and I were in a relationship for 3 years before applying and have since gotten married and had a baby, who has Aus citizenship by descent. 

Although it's taken a long time, my husband and I were lucky enough to have been together the whole time, he has been working in SA on a temporary resident visa. Now it's time for us to plan this move back to Aus. 

Good luck everyone and thanks for all the assistance. This forum really helped us to get my visa application together.


----------



## triswenti

Congratulations, wonderful news for you guys! All the best for your Aussie future together!


----------



## NadsB

AnjB said:


> NadsB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried responding to the email requesting the new medical? I sent an email after my medical and other documents were requested and had a reply within an hour. Please keep us posted
> 
> 
> 
> @NadsB - Thank you for your response. But my question remains - Where do we email them? Do you have an email address that you have used? Thanks for your assistance.
Click to expand...

Hi AnjB, [email protected]. That's the email addy I used to submit all the requested documents.


----------



## Shie

Hello guys...am new to this forum.applied for my 309 visa on the 14 of Feb 2018,RFI email came on the 5th of September 2019 so uploaded everything but they said my hubby needs to hv his S.A PCC and Zim one.he submitted them on the 16 of October.crossing our fingers tht our big break will be soonest


----------



## Sputnick

Shie said:


> Hello guys...am new to this forum.applied for my 309 visa on the 14 of Feb 2018,RFI email came on the 5th of September 2019 so uploaded everything but they said my hubby needs to hv his S.A PCC and Zim one.he submitted them on the 16 of October.crossing our fingers tht our big break will be soonest


That's promising news. I hope that your break comes soon!


----------



## Sputnick

The forum has been quiet for a few weeks. Anyone else have any updates? 

My summary so far : 
18th May 2018 - Applied for PMV, front loaded Medical and all PCCs. I am an Australian citizen and partner is Malawian

1st August 2019 - first contact from DHA for RFI and updated PCCs

19th August 2019 - evidence submitted with PCCs from the countries we had resided in since application was made 

27th Sept 2019 - received request from case officer for PCCs for my partner from 2 countries resided in last 10 years but not since application made. 

11th Oct 2019 - submitted PCCs as requested. Email from case officer on same day now requesting a PCC for me from a country that I have never resided in entire life. Emailed back to ask why with no answer to date. 

16th October 2019 - investigated with the police from the country requested by CO and told that I am unable to get a PCC from them as I had never resided in the country. Submitted a stat Dec to CO stating this the same day. 

Now just waiting again....


----------



## Sputnick

Sputnick said:


> The forum has been quiet for a few weeks. Anyone else have any updates?
> 
> My summary so far :
> 18th May 2018 - Applied for PMV, front loaded Medical and all PCCs. I am an Australian citizen and partner is Malawian
> 
> 1st August 2019 - first contact from DHA for RFI and updated PCCs
> 
> 19th August 2019 - evidence submitted with PCCs from the countries we had resided in since application was made
> 
> 27th Sept 2019 - received request from case officer for PCCs for my partner from 2 countries resided in last 10 years but not since application made.
> 
> 11th Oct 2019 - submitted PCCs as requested. Email from case officer on same day now requesting a PCC for me from a country that I have never resided in entire life. Emailed back to ask why with no answer to date.
> 
> 16th October 2019 - investigated with the police from the country requested by CO and told that I am unable to get a PCC from them as I had never resided in the country. Submitted a stat Dec to CO stating this the same day.
> 
> Now just waiting again....


Great news... finally we received the visa grant letter this morning


----------



## Chrissty

Congradulations


----------



## Shie

Hello guys...am back again and i cnt explain the joy that i have right now.my visa was granted today!!!! Am from Zim and applied online. Application launched on the 15 of Feb 2018 RFI:some time in September 2019 All documents were submitted on the 16th of October 2019 then got my grant in two days time. Still planning on wen we go but to those who are still waiting.there is light at the end of the tunnel.total waiting period was 21 months.


----------



## Rock747

Shie said:


> Hello guys...am back again and i cnt explain the joy that i have right now.my visa was granted today!!!! Am from Zim and applied online. Application launched on the 15 of Feb 2018 RFI:some time in September 2019 All documents were submitted on the 16th of October 2019 then got my grant in two days time. Still planning on wen we go but to those who are still waiting.there is light at the end of the tunnel.total waiting period was 21 months.


Thats great news! Congrats. If i may ask, what documents did they request for in september


----------



## Shie

Updated medicals,PCCz,relationship evidence-whatsapp chats,emails,phone calls,statements from friends family,financial aspect,pictures,itineraries on wen u visited each other during the visa process...quite a lot of info but readily available if u are always in touch


----------



## Sputnick

Shie said:


> Hello guys...am back again and i cnt explain the joy that i have right now.my visa was granted today!!!! Am from Zim and applied online. Application launched on the 15 of Feb 2018 RFI:some time in September 2019 All documents were submitted on the 16th of October 2019 then got my grant in two days time. Still planning on wen we go but to those who are still waiting.there is light at the end of the tunnel.total waiting period was 21 months.


Congrats! Great news


----------



## Rock747

Shie said:


> Updated medicals,PCCz,relationship evidence-whatsapp chats,emails,phone calls,statements from friends family,financial aspect,pictures,itineraries on wen u visited each other during the visa process...quite a lot of info but readily available if u are always in touch


Ooh okay. So even the form 888 from friends had to be updated?


----------



## NadsB

Rock747 said:


> Shie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated medicals,PCCz,relationship evidence-whatsapp chats,emails,phone calls,statements from friends family,financial aspect,pictures,itineraries on wen u visited each other during the visa process...quite a lot of info but readily available if u are always
> 
> Ooh okay. So even the form 888 from friends had to be updated?
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news! Congrats!!
> I've sent all of the above as requested by CO two weeks ago but I'm yet to hear back. So stressful!
> Did u apply for 461? From South Africa?
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Mimi2018

Congratulations. I’m also from Zimbabwe and been waiting for almost 8 months. Will try keep updating those things to avoid delays. All the best in Australia


----------



## Troyy17

Hi guys
Finally got my grant on 04/11/19 with PR straight away
I’m from Zimbabwe and had been waiting for 19 months. It’s been very stressful but I’m glad the journey is finally over 
Goodly k to everyone and hope you get yours pretty soon


----------



## Boomkey

Hey Everyone, my partner got his PMV on 24 October. We applied in April 2018. No interviews were done, only asked to provide Police clearance and medical good luck to everyone waiting! It will all work out in the end. Any questions let me know


----------



## Sammee24

Troyy17 said:


> Hi guys
> Finally got my grant on 04/11/19 with PR straight away
> I'm from Zimbabwe and had been waiting for 19 months. It's been very stressful but I'm glad the journey is finally over
> Goodly k to everyone and hope you get yours pretty soon


Congratulations, I hope I get mine soon.


----------



## Sammee24

Boomkey said:


> Hey Everyone, my partner got his PMV on 24 October. We applied in April 2018. No interviews were done, only asked to provide Police clearance and medical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone waiting! It will all work out in the end. Any questions let me know


Congratulations, where is your partner from, i just got requested medical and police clearance.


----------



## Boomkey

My partner is from South Africa. One day after the medicals were cleared he got the visa


----------



## shgizmo

Hello everyone. Been quiet recently since my husband arrived. We received another good news today. He received his permanent residency today after 2 months from receiving his temporary residency. 
Praying all of you receive yours soon.


----------



## Sammee24

Finally got my Golden email this morning, am so excited. 
VisaMV 
Country:Nigeria
DOL:2/5/18
RFI:21/10/19
Submitted RFI:08/11/19
Grant:21/11/19
No interview. 

I pray you all get your grants soon.


----------



## Veev

Boomkey said:


> Hey Everyone, my partner got his PMV on 24 October. We applied in April 2018. No interviews were done, only asked to provide Police clearance and medical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone waiting! It will all work out in the end. Any questions let me
> know


Congratulations!! I hope to get mine soon


----------



## Veev

Sammee24 said:


> Finally got my Golden email this morning, am so excited.
> VisaMV
> Country:Nigeria
> DOL:2/5/18
> RFI:21/10/19
> Submitted RFI:08/11/19
> Grant:21/11/19
> No interview.
> 
> I pray you all get your grants soon.


Amen!! Congratulations! So happy to hear this , I'm from Nigeria too


----------



## vik-per

Sammee24 said:


> Finally got my Golden email this morning, am so excited.
> VisaMV
> Country:Nigeria
> DOL:2/5/18
> RFI:21/10/19
> Submitted RFI:08/11/19
> Grant:21/11/19
> No interview.
> 
> I pray you all get your grants soon.


OMG Sammee Im so happy for you! We must catch up in Perth. xx


----------



## Godswill

Am from Nigeria too. DOL: 19/12/2017
INTERVIEW 01/10/2019.
Same day RFI. RFI ALL PROVIDED 18/10/2019...
No response till now. Am very worried. Am contemplating contacting Pretoria to know what is going on.


----------



## brighyt

Hello House, 

Please I need a good advice from any one with experience.


----------



## Mimi2018

Hi 
Has there been any grants of late on this forum. Also, just seeing the global processing times have increased to between 18 to 24 months which is quite a lengthy period.


----------



## JandE

Mimi2018 said:


> Hi
> Has there been any grants of late on this forum. Also, just seeing the global processing times have increased to between 18 to 24 months which is quite a lengthy period.


Are you on the PMV 300 or the Partner Visa 309?

The change isn't that much for most people, (_in the 75% group_) but a few of the PMV's have taken longer than usual, (_in the slower 10% group_).

Change in Global Processing times for PMV 300 and Partner Visa 309.

*Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300)*
Nov 2019: 18-24 = 75% took up to 18 months. 10% took over 24 months.
Oct 2019: 17-20 = 75% took up to 17 months. 10% took over 20 months.

I've seen three PMV's finalised in November, and they were:
300 Finalised after 9.4 months, from Kenya.
300 Finalised after 13 months, from Vietnam.
300 Finalised after 18.7 months, from Nigeria.
Not sure where they were processed.

The *Partner Offshore Provisional Visa (subclass 309)* is:
Nov 2019: 17-20 = 75% took up to 17 months. 10% took over 20 months.
Oct 2019: 17-21 = 75% took up to 17 months. 10% took over 21 months.

From 14 of the subclass 309's finalised in November, that I have seen:
Fastest 309 was 6.1 months, from Algeria.
50% took under 10.2 months
Slowest 309 was 19.7 months, from Zimbabwe.


----------



## Mimi2018

JandE said:


> Mimi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Has there been any grants of late on this forum. Also, just seeing the global processing times have increased to between 18 to 24 months which is quite a lengthy period.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on the PMV 300 or the Partner Visa 309?
> 
> The change isn't that much for most people, (_in the 75% group_) but a few of the PMV's have taken longer than usual, (_in the slower 10% group_).
> 
> Change in Global Processing times for PMV 300 and Partner Visa 309.
> 
> *Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300)*
> Nov 2019: 18-24 = 75% took up to 18 months. 10% took over 24 months.
> Oct 2019: 17-20 = 75% took up to 17 months. 10% took over 20 months.
> 
> I've seen three PMV's finalised in November, and they were:
> 300 Finalised after 9.4 months, from Kenya.
> 300 Finalised after 13 months, from Vietnam.
> 300 Finalised after 18.7 months, from Nigeria.
> Not sure where they were processed.
> 
> The *Partner Offshore Provisional Visa (subclass 309)* is:
> Nov 2019: 17-20 = 75% took up to 17 months. 10% took over 20 months.
> Oct 2019: 17-21 = 75% took up to 17 months. 10% took over 21 months.
> 
> From 14 of the subclass 309's finalised in November, that I have seen:
> Fastest 309 was 6.1 months, from Algeria.
> 50% took under 10.2 months
> Slowest 309 was 19.7 months, from Zimbabwe.
Click to expand...

Yes l applied for the PMV with the Pretoria office.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Hello guys, any good news in these 10 days?

Its been quiet and holidays are not helping


----------



## Ausinaija

Hi all, still waiting at almost 21 months now 😢 partner had Skype interview and was told we would be given an answer by 4 weeks which is now 7 weeks later! It’s made so stressful because they didn’t keep to what they stated and now the waiting timeframe has increased for PMV 300! Hopefully there will be some good news soon! Has anyone else had an interview?


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Thats ridiculous from pretoria.... i mean its horrible how they are taking it very lightly such family matters.


----------



## Ausinaija

vassantrayvinita said:


> Thats ridiculous from pretoria.... i mean its horrible how they are taking it very lightly such family matters.


I don't understand how they can get away with such behaviour!? They were contacted by our lawyer and were told that our file was being looked at that day, that was 3 weeks ago!! It makes you feel like you're going mad! It would have better for them not to give a time frame instead of deception...


----------



## Rock747

Ausinaija said:


> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats ridiculous from pretoria.... i mean its horrible how they are taking it very lightly such family matters.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how they can get away with such behaviour!? They were contacted by our lawyer and were told that our file was being looked at that day, that was 3 weeks ago!! It makes you feel like you're going mad! It would have better for them not to give a time frame instead of deception...
Click to expand...

Did they give you a time frame to expect to hear back from them?


----------



## Rock747

Ausinaija said:


> Hi all, still waiting at almost 21 months now &#128546; partner had Skype interview and was told we would be given an answer by 4 weeks which is now 7 weeks later! It's made so stressful because they didn't keep to what they stated and now the waiting timeframe has increased for PMV 300! Hopefully there will be some good news soon! Has anyone else had an interview?


Ooh.. they did give u timeframe. Dont fret. Keep your hopes up. You will hear from them sooner than you think


----------



## Papag

After 24 months waiting my wife finally got her 309 granted.
Glory to God
For those waiting, keep hope alive.
Applied 29/12/2017
Granted 7/1/2020


----------



## Debby

Wow congratulations what is ur time line like and which country did u apply from


----------



## Rock747

Papag said:


> After 24 months waiting my wife finally got her 309 granted.
> Glory to God
> For those waiting, keep hope alive.
> Applied 29/12/2017
> Granted 7/1/2020


Wow congrats. Two whole years!. Did u get any RFIs and or interview?


----------



## Papag

Debby said:


> Wow congratulations what is ur time line like and which country did u apply from


Thanks
Didn't hear anything until after 19 months 
Requested further info to repeat PC and medicals.
No interview.
From Nigeria, processed in Pretoria.


----------



## Papag

Rock747 said:


> Wow congrats. Two whole years!. Did u get any RFIs and or interview?


RFIs after 19months
No interview


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Papag said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow congrats. Two whole years!. Did u get any RFIs and or interview?
> 
> 
> 
> RFIs after 19months
> No interview
Click to expand...

Did you use an agent to apply or you applied on your own?


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Pretoria is the slowest as I can see, compared to all other processing centers.... did anyone got their 309 before 12 months recently? coz many in Beirut, Germany and India do get them


----------



## Papag

FavorGraceEase said:


> Did you use an agent to apply or you applied on your own?


Didn't use any agent. Applied on my own, was very straight forward application but still took 24 months.


----------



## Debby

Papag said:


> Debby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow congratulations what is ur time line like and which country did u apply from
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Didn't hear anything until after 19 months
> Requested further info to repeat PC and medicals.
> No interview.
> From Nigeria, processed in Pretoria.
Click to expand...

 dats a gud one but 24 month is a long tym i some tyms wonder why is take pretoria for ever to release visa grant .am also from nigeria i used an agent in australia to apply since feb 14 2018 till now have no head anything from them.11 month nw and nothing .


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Finally heard something from Pretoria.
Applied from Nigeria on 12th September 2018, partner is an Australian Citizen 

First contact was RFI on January 13th 2020 at 16months

Trying to gather the required information to send to them.


----------



## FavorGraceEase

We used an agent


----------



## Rock747

FavorGraceEase said:


> Finally heard something from Pretoria.
> Applied from Nigeria on 12th September 2018, partner is an Australian Citizen
> 
> First contact was RFI on January 13th 2020 at 16months
> 
> Trying to gather the required information to send to them.


What was your RFI?


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Rock747 said:


> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard something from Pretoria.
> Applied from Nigeria on 12th September 2018, partner is an Australian Citizen
> 
> First contact was RFI on January 13th 2020 at 16months
> 
> Trying to gather the required information to send to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your RFI?
Click to expand...

They asked for another police Character certificate and updated information on our relationship like WhatsApp chats, travel to and fro...


----------



## Rock747

FavorGraceEase said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard something from Pretoria.
> Applied from Nigeria on 12th September 2018, partner is an Australian Citizen
> 
> First contact was RFI on January 13th 2020 at 16months
> 
> Trying to gather the required information to send to them.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your RFI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They asked for another police Character certificate and updated information on our relationship like WhatsApp chats, travel to and fro...
Click to expand...

They asked whatapp chat from me as well. But they didnt want screenshot. They wanted the complete messeges.


----------



## Debby

Hello every one am from nigeria partner australian citizen have applied since feb 14 2019.really have not head from them am thinking of calling the pretoria office hope it wont affect my application.pls i need ur advice


----------



## Debby

FavorGraceEase said:


> Finally heard something from Pretoria.
> Applied from Nigeria on 12th September 2018, partner is an Australian Citizen
> 
> First contact was RFI on January 13th 2020 at 16months
> 
> Trying to gather the required information to send to them.[/QUOTE. What a light there is hope. Did u use agent or u did d application ur self?and hw did dey contact you


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Debby said:


> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard something from Pretoria.
> Applied from Nigeria on 12th September 2018, partner is an Australian Citizen
> 
> First contact was RFI on January 13th 2020 at 16months
> 
> Trying to gather the required information to send to them.[/QUOTE. What a light there is hope. Did u use agent or u did d application ur self?and hw did dey contact you
> 
> 
> 
> I used an agent based in Australia
Click to expand...


----------



## Debby

FavorGraceEase said:


> Debby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally heard something from Pretoria.
> Applied from Nigeria on 12th September 2018, partner is an Australian Citizen
> 
> First contact was RFI on January 13th 2020 at 16months
> 
> Trying to gather the required information to send to them.[/QUOTE. What a light there is hope. Did u use agent or u did d application ur self?and hw did dey contact you
> 
> 
> 
> I used an agent based in Australia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright thanks for the answer i hope i get a response from them soonest
Click to expand...


----------



## Ayenichristianah

Hi everyone, have been a silent member for awhile...I applied for my pmv April 30 2019, got a request for my biometrics almost immediately after the application which was done. Medicals and police report requested in October 10 ....submitted police report in October 24 and medicals in first week of November. Haven't heard anything from the embassy since then. How long does it take to get a reply from the embassy after medicals and police report is submitted?
Applied from Nigeria
Using an Australia agent.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Debby im sure u will get a reply as soon as possible. Good luck


----------



## SLBee

Ayenichristianah said:


> Hi everyone, have been a silent member for awhile...I applied for my pmv April 30 2019, got a request for my biometrics almost immediately after the application which was done. Medicals and police report requested in October 10 ....submitted police report in October 24 and medicals in first week of November. Haven't heard anything from the embassy since then. How long does it take to get a reply from the embassy after medicals and police report is submitted?
> Applied from Nigeria
> Using an Australia agent.


It is hard to say how long it would take. Depends on your processing office and your circumstances. Your application may be processed at Pretoria or Nairobi AHC

Processing times for 17/18 fiscal year:
Pretoria: 50% processed in less than 331 days
Nairobi: 50% processed in less than 241 days

Current global processing times:
75% less than 17 months, 10% longer than 20 months.


----------



## Debby

vassantrayvinita said:


> Debby im sure u will get a reply as soon as possible. Good luck


 amen ooo thanks so much


----------



## Hopeforthebest

Papag said:


> After 24 months waiting my wife finally got her 309 granted.
> Glory to God
> For those waiting, keep hope alive.
> Applied 29/12/2017
> Granted 7/1/2020


Congratulations mate, Finally!
Don't know how they process, why it take them this much time.
Time when you applied, people were getting visas much quickly in every other country.
well, at least you got it now.
enjoy the life ahead


----------



## Mimi2018

*PMV waiting time*

Hey all

Any grants on here recently or anyone waiting for a time more or less similar to mine. 
Applied 18 March 2019 front loaded for the Pretoria office and haven't been requested anything save the generic supply of biometrics. Visa is subclass 300 PMV


----------



## Chivalry

Applied for PMV Pretoria, March 2019, heard nothing as of yet


----------



## Mimi2018

Chivalry said:


> Applied for PMV Pretoria, March 2019, heard nothing as of yet


What's your Nationality if you don't mind me asking. I'm Zimbabwean.


----------



## gracethings

We are also Zimbabweans applied March 2019 nothing yet apart from medicals etc for PMV 300


----------



## psweaver

Hi,

I was granted my Partner (subclass 100) Visa today!! I applied 10th Oct 2018 - it has taken 475 days. I uploaded my application via the ImmiAccount and the visa was processed through Pretoria. I was asked to resubmit my Medical Assessment - within hours of it being finalised, I received the Visa Grant Notice.

Good luck to all still waiting ...


----------



## psweaver

psweaver said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was granted my Partner (subclass 100) Visa today!! I applied 10th Oct 2018 - it has taken 475 days. I uploaded my application via the ImmiAccount and the visa was processed through Pretoria. I was asked to resubmit my Medical Assessment - within hours of it being finalised, I received the Visa Grant Notice.
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting ...


I should add - THANK YOU to all of you guys on this forum! Your advise and stories have helped me so much and given me hope that this process would end.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

psweaver said:


> I should add - THANK YOU to all of you guys on this forum! Your advise and stories have helped me so much and given me hope that this process would end.


Congratulations!!!!!!! Wishing you the very best in your new life in Australia
Pretoria is the slowest but also the one who gives 100 when necessary.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

The global processing time updated today saying 75% are processed within 16 months and 90% within 21 months


----------



## Debby

vassantrayvinita said:


> The global processing time updated today saying 75% are processed within 16 months and 90% within 21 months


 my dear i also sew it ooo .could not believe it my dear.its like dis processing tym changes.its not a constant thing.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Hello guys. Any news from Pretoria lately? We have been too quiet


----------



## Debby

vassantrayvinita said:


> Hello guys. Any news from Pretoria lately? We have been too quiet


 nothing so far my application just completed a year on 14 feb 2020 not even a programmed message from to asure me my application is been looked at.pls is dis normal.


----------



## Rock8t

My 309 application was submitted on 22 Nov 2018 to the Pretoria Office. Haven't heard anything yet. The waiting and not knowing is stressing me out.


----------



## Mkenya 19

Rock8t said:


> My 309 application was submitted on 22 Nov 2018 to the Pretoria Office. Haven't heard anything yet. The waiting and not knowing is stressing me out.


Be naughty and email them. Ask them if you need to redo your medical or PCC. That's if you uploaded them at time of application or if they have a few months to expire


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Mkenya 19 said:


> Rock8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 309 application was submitted on 22 Nov 2018 to the Pretoria Office. Haven't heard anything yet. The waiting and not knowing is stressing me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Be naughty and email them. Ask them if you need to redo your medical or PCC. That's if you uploaded them at time of application or if they have a few months to expire
Click to expand...

How will this help


----------



## Mkenya 19

vassantrayvinita said:


> Mkenya 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 309 application was submitted on 22 Nov 2018 to the Pretoria Office. Haven't heard anything yet. The waiting and not knowing is stressing me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Be naughty and email them. Ask them if you need to redo your medical or PCC. That's if you uploaded them at time of application or if they have a few months to expire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will this help
Click to expand...

Attention. 
You get them to actually look at your application and from your DOL they will see how long you have been waiting. Just incase you got forgotten.


----------



## Debby

Mkenya 19 said:


> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mkenya 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 309 application was submitted on 22 Nov 2018 to the Pretoria Office. Haven't heard anything yet. The waiting and not knowing is stressing me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Be naughty and email them. Ask them if you need to redo your medical or PCC. That's if you uploaded them at time of application or if they have a few months to expire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will this help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attention.
> You get them to actually look at your application and from your DOL they will see how long you have been waiting. Just incase you got forgotten.
Click to expand...

 pls do u have their email address?


----------



## Mkenya 19

Debby said:


> Mkenya 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mkenya 19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 309 application was submitted on 22 Nov 2018 to the Pretoria Office. Haven't heard anything yet. The waiting and not knowing is stressing me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Be naughty and email them. Ask them if you need to redo your medical or PCC. That's if you uploaded them at time of application or if they have a few months to expire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will this help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attention.
> You get them to actually look at your application and from your DOL they will see how long you have been waiting. Just incase you got forgotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pls do u have their email address?
Click to expand...

Use the general inquiry email, they will direct your query to the family section.


----------



## Dpope

Exactly. I did The same.. Mailed them and was like I miss my family blahh blah... Next day, got an email for them to proceed for medicals. So worth a try. Email the family.pretoria..


----------



## Mkenya 19

Dpope said:


> Exactly. I did The same.. Mailed them and was like I miss my family blahh blah... Next day, got an email for them to proceed for medicals. So worth a try. Email the family.pretoria..


Good on you. &#127774;


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Dpope said:


> Exactly. I did The same.. Mailed them and was like I miss my family blahh blah... Next day, got an email for them to proceed for medicals. So worth a try. Email the family.pretoria..


When did u apply and when did they sent u the rfi to proceed for medicals


----------



## Dpope

Applied Oct 2018.. First rfi 16 month after.. Then second RFI 2 weeks ago, which was medical. 
I just feel when you right the email, you may not get a rey but someone may look at your application. Again, it's mere speculation.. No proof it works.. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



vassantrayvinita said:


> Dpope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I did The same.. Mailed them and was like I miss my family blahh blah... Next day, got an email for them to proceed for medicals. So worth a try. Email the family.pretoria..
> 
> 
> 
> When did u apply and when did they sent u the rfi to proceed for medicals
Click to expand...


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Dpope said:


> Applied Oct 2018.. First rfi 16 month after.. Then second RFI 2 weeks ago, which was medical.
> I just feel when you right the email, you may not get a rey but someone may look at your application. Again, it's mere speculation.. No proof it works.. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> woow
> 
> 
> Dpope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I did The same.. Mailed them and was like I miss my family blahh blah... Next day, got an email for them to proceed for medicals. So worth a try. Email the family.pretoria..
> 
> 
> 
> When did u apply and when did they sent u the rfi to proceed for medicals
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Woow thats way too long . . Are you nigerian? Do u kno anyone granted before u even tho applied after u?


----------



## Dpope

I know.. Way tooo long.. Why had to send the email.. Yep am Nigerian.. Have a friend. Similar timeline.. Still waiting as well.

QUOTE=vassantrayvinita;1984457]


Dpope said:


> Applied Oct 2018.. First rfi 16 month after.. Then second RFI 2 weeks ago, which was medical.
> I just feel when you right the email, you may not get a rey but someone may look at your application. Again, it's mere speculation.. No proof it works.. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> woow
> 
> 
> Dpope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I did The same.. Mailed them and was like I miss my family blahh blah... Next day, got an email for them to proceed for medicals. So worth a try. Email the family.pretoria..
> 
> 
> 
> When did u apply and when did they sent u the rfi to proceed for medicals
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Woow thats way too long . . Are you nigerian? Do u kno anyone granted before u even tho applied after u?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mayodemi

My partner applied for PRM 300 visa in march 2018. Requested for more information in October 2019. 23months now we haven't hear anything from Pretoria office. Applying form Nigeria. Please anyone know who we can contact regarding over process time application.However the process time in Australia website show. 16month to 22months.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Dpope said:


> I know.. Way tooo long.. Why had to send the email.. Yep am Nigerian.. Have a friend. Similar timeline.. Still waiting as well.
> 
> QUOTE=vassantrayvinita;1984457]
> 
> 
> Dpope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied Oct 2018.. First rfi 16 month after.. Then second RFI 2 weeks ago, which was medical.
> I just feel when you right the email, you may not get a rey but someone may look at your application. Again, it's mere speculation.. No proof it works.. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> woow
> 
> 
> Dpope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I did The same.. Mailed them and was like I miss my family blahh blah... Next day, got an email for them to proceed for medicals. So worth a try. Email the family.pretoria..
> 
> 
> 
> When did u apply and when did they sent u the rfi to proceed for medicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woow thats way too long . . Are you nigerian? Do u kno anyone granted before u even tho applied after u?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Hey did u apply for 300 or 309?


----------



## Mkenya 19

Mayodemi said:


> My partner applied for PRM 300 visa in march 2018. Requested for more information in October 2019. 23months now we haven't hear anything from Pretoria office. Applying form Nigeria. Please anyone know who we can contact regarding over process time application.However the process time in Australia website show. 16month to 22months.


Send them an email asking for status of the application seeing that it's beyond the processing times. You will definitely get a response. You actually have a right of inquiry seeing that you are well beyond processing range.


----------



## Mayodemi

Please give me their email address


----------



## JandE

Mayodemi said:


> My partner applied for PRM 300 visa in march 2018. Requested for more information in October 2019. 23months now we haven't hear anything from Pretoria office. Applying form Nigeria. Please anyone know who we can contact regarding over process time application.However the process time in Australia website show. 16month to 22months.


This one (https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/283163-help-pmv-13.html#post1972763) took 24 months before getting an interview.
They applied for PMV in Nigeria but processing in Pretoria. Showing they were last on the forum on 5th Feb 2020. Don't know if finalised or not, but currently at 32 months if still waiting.

10% of all PMV300's, globally, took over 22 months to finalisation in January 2020.
Some nationalities, such as Nigeria, and some processing offices, such as Pretoria, seem to be much worse than others for processing times.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

JandE said:


> Mayodemi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner applied for PRM 300 visa in march 2018. Requested for more information in October 2019. 23months now we haven't hear anything from Pretoria office. Applying form Nigeria. Please anyone know who we can contact regarding over process time application.However the process time in Australia website show. 16month to 22months.
> 
> 
> 
> This one (https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/283163-help-pmv-13.html#post1972763) took 24 months before getting an interview.
> They applied for PMV in Nigeria but processing in Pretoria. Showing they were last on the forum on 5th Feb 2020. Don't know if finalised or not, but currently at 32 months if still waiting.
> 
> 10% of all PMV300's, globally, took over 22 months to finalisation in January 2020.
> Some nationalities, such as Nigeria, and some processing offices, such as Pretoria, seem to be much worse than others for processing times.
Click to expand...

JandE would you know if any of the 309 have been recently granted from Pretoria and their processing time?


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Got my request to leave Australia today. 28/02/2020

Applied in September 2018
RFI on 13/01/2020
Submitted requested RFI before elapse of allocated 28days

Offshore partner's visa from Nigeria 309/100

Processed in Pretoria

My visiting visa expires in May 2020.

Any suggestions on countries I can go around Australia that I don't need a visa for to wait for my grant?
Going back to Nigeria is too far


----------



## JandE

FavorGraceEase said:


> Got my request to leave Australia today. 28/02/2020
> 
> Applied in September 2018
> RFI on 13/01/2020
> Submitted requested RFI before elapse of allocated 28days
> 
> Offshore partner's visa from Nigeria 309/100
> 
> Processed in Pretoria
> 
> My visiting visa expires in May 2020.
> 
> Any suggestions on countries I can go around Australia that I don't need a visa for to wait for my grant?
> Going back to Nigeria is too far


Vanuatu could be an option. (_We used that to activate the 300, rather than go back to Philippines_)
The Government of Vanuatu allows nationals of Nigeria to visit their country for a duration of 30 days without a visa. Maybe even 90 days.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

FavorGraceEase said:


> Got my request to leave Australia today. 28/02/2020
> 
> Applied in September 2018
> RFI on 13/01/2020
> Submitted requested RFI before elapse of allocated 28days
> 
> Offshore partner's visa from Nigeria 309/100
> 
> Processed in Pretoria
> 
> My visiting visa expires in May 2020.
> 
> Any suggestions on countries I can go around Australia that I don't need a visa for to wait for my grant?
> Going back to Nigeria is too far


Really happy for you...at least they are working...just wondering why Pretoria is this slow....its a shame.... 17 months!!!!

When other processing centers are doing well...


----------



## Debby

FavorGraceEase said:


> Got my request to leave Australia today. 28/02/2020
> 
> Applied in September 2018
> RFI on 13/01/2020
> Submitted requested RFI before elapse of allocated 28days
> 
> Offshore partner's visa from Nige309/100
> 
> Processed in Pretoria
> 
> My visiting visa expires in May 2020.
> 
> Any suggestions on countries I can go around Australia that I don't need a visa for to wait for my grant?
> Going back to Nigeria is too far[/Q. Congratulations aleast there is hope an end has come definitely it will be released.pls when did u apply for ur visitor visa and how long did it take to be approved and also the fee.i just need a guide i and my partner are contemplating applying for a visitor visa.the wait is frustrating hv not head anything from them since we applied.i and my parther have not seen each other since 2018 after our wedding .this people are just being wicked for no just reason.


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Debby said:


> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my request to leave Australia today. 28/02/2020
> 
> Applied in September 2018
> RFI on 13/01/2020
> Submitted requested RFI before elapse of allocated 28days
> 
> Offshore partner's visa from Nige309/100
> 
> Processed in Pretoria
> 
> My visiting visa expires in May 2020.
> 
> Any suggestions on countries I can go around Australia that I don't need a visa for to wait for my grant?
> Going back to Nigeria is too far[/Q. Congratulations aleast there is hope an end has come definitely it will be released.pls when did u apply for ur visitor visa and how long did it take to be approved and also the fee.i just need a guide i and my partner are contemplating applying for a visitor visa.the wait is frustrating hv not head anything from them since we applied.i and my parther have not seen each other since 2018 after our wedding .this people are just being wicked for no just reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Debby
> I applied for a visitor's visa 4 times under the sponsored family stream.
> I used the sponsored family stream as it has a higher chance of approval from high risk countries than the tourist visitor visa.
> I have traveled to Au to see him 3 times during the 17months as the visa was refused once out of the 4 times.
> This last one I applied in October 2019, got the visa in November, traveled in February. It's a 3 month visa.
> All the best
Click to expand...


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Debby said:


> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my request to leave Australia today. 28/02/2020
> 
> Applied in September 2018
> RFI on 13/01/2020
> Submitted requested RFI before elapse of allocated 28days
> 
> Offshore partner's visa from Nige309/&#128175;
> 
> Processed in Pretoria
> 
> My visiting visa expires in May 2020.
> 
> Any suggestions on countries I can go around Australia that I don't need a visa for to wait for my grant?
> Going back to Nigeria is too far[/Q. Congratulations aleast there is hope an end has come definitely it will be released.pls when did u apply for ur visitor visa and how long did it take to be approved and also the fee.i just need a guide i and my partner are contemplating applying for a visitor visa.the wait is frustrating hv not head anything from them since we applied.i and my parther have not seen each other since 2018 after our wedding .this people are just being wicked for no just reason.
> 
> 
> 
> It cost 145aud, that is the visitors visa. I applied for them myself except the first one.
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention that I used an agent in Australia for the 309/100 application.
Click to expand...


----------



## FavorGraceEase

Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020

Applied September 12, 2018

Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the wait

Automated 1 year email received in September 2019

RFI January 12, 2020

Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020

Exited Australia March 3, 2020
Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
Visa granted by the evening of same day 

Applicant from Nigeria
Processed in South Africa, Pretoria office 
Used an agent in Australia

Thanks for all the encouragement
All the best to those waiting


----------



## Rock8t

FavorGraceEase said:


> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the wait
> 
> Automated 1 year email received in September 2019
> 
> RFI January 12, 2020
> 
> Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020
> 
> Exited Australia March 3, 2020
> Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
> Visa granted by the evening of same day
> 
> Applicant from Nigeria
> Processed in South Africa, Pretoria office
> Used an agent in Australia
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement
> All the best to those waiting


Congratulations!!! Hopefully ours are not too far. I applied for mine in November 2018


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Rock8t said:


> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the wait
> 
> Automated 1 year email received in September 2019
> 
> RFI January 12, 2020
> 
> Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020
> 
> Exited Australia March 3, 2020
> Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
> Visa granted by the evening of same day
> 
> Applicant from Nigeria
> Processed in South Africa, Pretoria office
> Used an agent in Australia
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement
> All the best to those waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Hopefully ours are not too far. I applied for mine in November 2018
Click to expand...

Did u get any RFI till date?

Are u nigerian?


----------



## FavorGraceEase

vassantrayvinita said:


> Rock8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the waiting
> 
> Automated 1 year email received in September 2019
> 
> RFI January 12, 2020
> 
> Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020
> 
> Exited Australia March 3, 2020
> Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
> Visa granted by the evening of same day
> 
> Applicant from Nigeria
> Processed in South Africa, Pretoria office
> Used an agent in Australia
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement
> All the best to those waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Hopefully ours are not too far. I applied for mine in November 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did u get any RFI till date?
> 
> Are u nigerian?
Click to expand...

I got RFI on 12th January 2020
I submitted before the allocated 28days


----------



## Rock8t

vassantrayvinita said:


> Rock8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the wait
> 
> Automated 1 year email received in September 2019
> 
> RFI January 12, 2020
> 
> Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020
> 
> Exited Australia March 3, 2020
> Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
> Visa granted by the evening of same day
> 
> Applicant from Nigeria
> Processed in South Africa, Pretoria office
> Used an agent in Australia
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement
> All the best to those waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Hopefully ours are not too far. I applied for mine in November 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did u get any RFI till date?
> 
> Are u nigerian?
Click to expand...

Apart from the request to get the biometrics done, I haven't received any RFI. Biometrics got done immediately after lodging the application. I'm Zambian


----------



## Dpope

Finally got our grant.. Medical RFI submitted 2 days ago. Grant today.. Keep believing people.. All the best..



Rock8t said:


> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock8t said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the wait
> 
> Automated 1 year email received in September 2019
> 
> RFI January 12, 2020
> 
> Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020
> 
> Exited Australia March 3, 2020
> Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
> Visa granted by the evening of same day
> 
> Applicant from Nigeria
> Processed in South Africa, Pretoria office
> Used an agent in Australia
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement
> All the best to those waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Hopefully ours are not too far. I applied for mine in November 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did u get any RFI till date?
> 
> Are u nigerian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from the request to get the biometrics done, I haven't received any RFI. Biometrics got done immediately after lodging the application. I'm Zambian
Click to expand...


----------



## Mimi2018

*Coronavirus & Processing Times*

Hi all

Could anyone have an idea on whether the Coronavirus is having any impact on the visa processing time and granting of visas or its business as usual at the different consulates and Australian High Commission. Any communique out there with regards to this.?


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Mimi2018 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Could anyone have an idea on whether the Coronavirus is having any impact on the visa processing time and granting of visas or its business as usual at the different consulates and Australian High Commission. Any communique out there with regards to this.?


I wouldnt kno... for china they said that the grants are not coming... even if decision is made

I guess ... as we r still safe... we might be continuing to process

Did u hear anything from them?


----------



## Mimi2018

https://apple.news/A6amV0QD4T5GIIa5_4sml-A


----------



## Hope28

Hello guys, any update???


----------



## Debby

Hope28 said:


> Hello guys, any update???


 for were!!! nothing like update.i keep coming off and on line just to know if any one will make an update.


----------



## aussiesteve

For those looking for an update now you will have to wait a while longer., Australian Government workers are on holiday until the 14th of April.


----------



## Debby

aussiesteve said:


> For those looking for an update now you will have to wait a while longer., Australian Government workers are on holiday until the 14th of April.


 pls who knows if they are back from their holiday?since today is 15th april.


----------



## aussiesteve

Debby said:


> pls who knows if they are back from their holiday?since today is 15th april.


I believe the High Commission is currently closed to the public at the moment, however that dosen't mean they are not continuing to work on visa applications.


----------



## Hope28

What do u mean by complete msgs?


----------



## Debby

aussiesteve said:


> Debby said:
> 
> 
> 
> pls who knows if they are back from their holiday?since today is 15th april.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the High Commission is currently closed to the public at the moment, however that dosen't mean they are not continuing to work on visa applications.
Click to expand...

 i hope so because so far i dont think any one has been contacted as regard spouse visa from the pretoria office.dis month made my application 14month and they have not contacted me at all since the application was logged in am really getting worried.


----------



## Hope28

Debby said:


> aussiesteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debby said:
> 
> 
> 
> pls who knows if they are back from their holiday?since today is 15th april.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the High Commission is currently closed to the public at the moment, however that dosen't mean they are not continuing to work on visa applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hope so because so far i dont think any one has been contacted as regard spouse visa from the pretoria office.dis month made my application 14month and they have not contacted me at all since the application was logged in am really getting worried.
Click to expand...

 same. For me , it is 16 months


----------



## vassantrayvinita

I have contacted the consular and they said they will process visas only once the Lockdown will be lifted. 
No chance in there.
And if they approve how will we even go there? with the closure of borders...
I am in Australia right now... and here they are processing the onshore visas


----------



## JandE

Hope28 said:


> same. For me , it is 16 months


Median processing times are getting longer, even before COVID-19.

The median for Pretoria was 331 days in 2017/18, and 463 days in 2018/19, and 576 days in the last 6 months of 2019.

These are calendar days.


----------



## Veev

Hello dear, how are you, I’m from Nigeria, please can I get the email address you used to send the immigration message, or the one they used in replying you, this people are just frustrating people, maybe they need a wake up call ... thanks, I will be waiting for your reply


----------



## Debby

Veev said:


> Hello dear, how are you, I'm from Nigeria, please can I get the email address you used to send the immigration message, or the one they used in replying you, this people are just frustrating people, maybe they need a wake up call ... thanks, I will be waiting for your reply


 am also interested ooo.this ppl are just joking with nigerians.even before the lock down they have never been fast with there processing not to talk now and when the lock down is called off.bunch of unserious ppl.when they all need something i pray dey all have delays to see how sweet it is.wicked set of ppl.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Debby said:


> Veev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear, how are you, I'm from Nigeria, please can I get the email address you used to send the immigration message, or the one they used in replying you, this people are just frustrating people, maybe they need a wake up call ... thanks, I will be waiting for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> am also interested ooo.this ppl are just joking with nigerians.even before the lock down they have never been fast with there processing not to talk now and when the lock down is called off.bunch of unserious ppl.when they all need something i pray dey all have delays to see how sweet it is.wicked set of ppl.
Click to expand...

U can email in [email protected]

They do reply... in [email protected]

They said they will restart processing visas only when the lockdown is lifted....

A complete joke for our relationships


----------



## Samantha1981

Hi! My husband is in Nigeria also - we applied for our partner visa Feb 7 2019 and also have had no contact from anybody ☹

We welcomed our son September 2019 and they even rejected his tourist visa for him to be here for the birth! 

Its just so sad, our son is now 7months old and my husband hasnt even been able to see him in person. We were planning to travel to Dubai to see each other, but obviously the covid19 situation put a stop to that.

The lengthy time they take to process these visas causes alot of stress for families, its so frustrating when you see other countries granted in under 12months .. we are heading to 16months with zero contact.
Seriously, why does it take so long?? Whay exactly are they doing?? 🤨


----------



## Hope28

The COVID 19 situation makes you want to be with your Partner more than ever!! And with all the travel bans, it is becoming tough. There is no update at all from Pretoria office!! For me, I did not see anything recently. Also can anyone share how they send screenshot of call logs ? Because in whatsapp you cannot see the person phone num , only name and photo. So how they will know it is your partner number?


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Hope28 said:


> The COVID 19 situation makes you want to be with your Partner more than ever!! And with all the travel bans, it is becoming tough. There is no update at all from Pretoria office!! For me, I did not see anything recently. Also can anyone share how they send screenshot of call logs ? Because in whatsapp you cannot see the person phone num , only name and photo. So how they will know it is your partner number?


Hello Hope, did u receive anything from them?

I dont know for whatsapp, someone aid once that u need to ask for a copy and they send it to u by mail
If i was u,,,, i woud send a screenshot fo all call and on screenshot of their contact details where we can see their number and their picture


----------



## Ausinaija

Samantha1981 said:


> Hi! My husband is in Nigeria also - we applied for our partner visa Feb 7 2019 and also have had no contact from anybody ☹
> 
> We welcomed our son September 2019 and they even rejected his tourist visa for him to be here for the birth!
> 
> Its just so sad, our son is now 7months old and my husband hasnt even been able to see him in person. We were planning to travel to Dubai to see each other, but obviously the covid19 situation put a stop to that.
> 
> The lengthy time they take to process these visas causes alot of stress for families, its so frustrating when you see other countries granted in under 12months .. we are heading to 16months with zero contact.
> Seriously, why does it take so long?? Whay exactly are they doing?? &#129320;


Hi Samantha,

Yes it's so hard being apart from your loved one especially at this time! 
From what I have gathered, they are limited to how many visas they will grant per year and they clearly making some countries go through faster than others! I wish there was something that could be done, some way to protest.

We have waited now over 2 years for our PMV 300. All because we were unable to finalise a repeat police check from Germany from when he stayed there! I don't understand after them taking so long why they expect a repeat police check?! It really feels like they are searching for any excuse to refuse the visa! And now with the borders closed who knows when it can be finalised?!


----------



## Ausinaija

What I don’t understand, why do they not view a prospect Marriage visa as you are family?! I mean the whole idea is that we want to marry but don’t have sufficient evidence to show for a partner visa... it’s all truly so frustrating!


----------



## JandE

Ausinaija said:


> What I don't understand, why do they not view a prospect Marriage visa as you are family?! I mean the whole idea is that we want to marry but don't have sufficient evidence to show for a partner visa... it's all truly so frustrating!


It is because, as you say, you "_don't have sufficient evidence to show for a partner_". Actually getting married and applying for the 309 instead, might make a difference.

Some PMV applicants are not fully committed.

Those PMV applicants that can prove commitment, can apply for the travel exemption.


----------



## Ausinaija

JandE said:


> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand, why do they not view a prospect Marriage visa as you are family?! I mean the whole idea is that we want to marry but don't have sufficient evidence to show for a partner visa... it's all truly so frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> It is because, as you say, you "_don't have sufficient evidence to show for a partner_".
> Actually getting married and applying for the 309 instead, might make a difference.
> 
> Some PMV applicants are not fully committed.
> 
> Those PMV applicants that can prove commitment, can apply for the travel exemption.
Click to expand...

Hey JandE, thanks for replying.
Do you mean at this stage you think we should apply for the 309? I feel like we thought since we paid for a lawyer and what we thought was one of the best, that we would be given the best advice and support. But that seems to not be the case.


----------



## JandE

Ausinaija said:


> Hey JandE, thanks for replying.
> Do you mean at this stage you think we should apply for the 309? I feel like we thought since we paid for a lawyer and what we thought was one of the best, that we would be given the best advice and support. But that seems to not be the case.


If someone has sufficient relationship proofs for a partner visa, then applying for the 309 does seem best.

However, if not, then the 300 is probably the best option.

If using an agent, and having provided the relevant information to them, I would assume they would have picked the best visa option.

We did the 300, and didn't use an agent, but I feel we could have done the 309, if we had used an agent. (But that's hindsight).


----------



## Mimi2018

Does anyone have an idea if the Australian High Commission office is open yet after the lockdown or they are still closed.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Mimi2018 said:


> Does anyone have an idea if the Australian High Commission office is open yet after the lockdown or they are still closed.


I dont know

It would be best if one of us actually mail them


----------



## Debby

vassantrayvinita said:


> Mimi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if the Australian High Commission office is open yet after the lockdown
> 
> It would be best if one of us actually mail them
> 
> 
> 
> i sent a mail but no reply but it was past working hours.but i expected if truely dey have resumed they should have sent a reply the next day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibn Soliu

Samantha1981 said:


> Hi! My husband is in Nigeria also - we applied for our partner visa Feb 7 2019 and also have had no contact from anybody ☹
> 
> We welcomed our son September 2019 and they even rejected his tourist visa for him to be here for the birth!
> 
> Its just so sad, our son is now 7months old and my husband hasnt even been able to see him in person. We were planning to travel to Dubai to see each other, but obviously the covid19 situation put a stop to that.
> 
> The lengthy time they take to process these visas causes alot of stress for families, its so frustrating when you see other countries granted in under 12months .. we are heading to 16months with zero contact.
> Seriously, why does it take so long?? Whay exactly are they doing?? &#129320;


Hi Samantha,

I took the liberty of compassing you a letter that should help give the CO some perspective.

Please include your details so it's easy for
The CO to find your file. Goodluck

Dear CO,

It's heartbreaking that I write this letter asking for a my appeal to be seen on the basis of certain factors: emotional, socio-economic, family values.

Being apart from my husband has been the most difficult and heart wrenching experience. My husband applied for the tourist visa in hopes that he could come spend some time with our son. My son is 7 months old and he hasn't seen his father. Biologically, this are crucial times and major development milestone for any child. Ours not different, the plight of this is crazy. I want my son to be able to form a bond with his father and my husband to play a huge role his life. I married the best man and the best father a son can ask for.

I've been by myself this whole time, having to cater for my son and my needs. The burden on me is tiring and I'm at the verge of a psychological trauma. The cost and increasing exponentially. The Covid crisis has made us realize the importance of having a partner to shoulder a bit of the burden. We are grateful for this opportunity to be parents but we would really appreciate if we could share the financial responsibilities. Give us that chance to reunite and let my husband be of help.

This government gave us a promise particularly around family ties and values. The institution of marriage is an important one to us. My dreams has been all of us in one household physically and not apart.

We ask you to kindly look into our case and afford us the chance to be a single family unit. We didn't choose where would born but we have decided to make a life for ourselves. Nigeria might be seen as a high risk country but I tell you this. We are awesome people and we mean no one any harm.


----------



## Hope28

Do you know anyone who applied in 2018 and received their PMV visa? Do you also know the people who applied in 2018 and still waiting? On this forum.


----------



## Hope28

Debby said:


> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if the Australian High Commission office is open yet after the lockdown
> 
> It would be best if one of us actually mail them
> 
> 
> 
> i sent a mail but no reply but it was past working hours.but i expected if truely dey have resumed they should have sent a reply the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you apply?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hope28

vassantrayvinita said:


> Hope28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The COVID 19 situation makes you want to be with your Partner more than ever!! And with all the travel bans, it is becoming tough. There is no update at all from Pretoria office!! For me, I did not see anything recently. Also can anyone share how they send screenshot of call logs ? Because in whatsapp you cannot see the person phone num , only name and photo. So how they will know it is your partner number?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hope, did u receive anything from them?
> 
> I dont know for whatsapp, someone aid once that u need to ask for a copy and they send it to u by mail
> If i was u,,,, i woud send a screenshot fo all call and on screenshot of their contact details where we can see their number and their picture
Click to expand...

 Hello, no I did not receive anythig, only auto generated mails that my application has been submitted. I might do that and maybe make sure they see the person phone number. So that they know.


----------



## Samantha1981

Ibn Soliu said:


> Samantha1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My husband is in Nigeria also - we applied for our partner visa Feb 7 2019 and also have had no contact from anybody ☹
> 
> We welcomed our son September 2019 and they even rejected his tourist visa for him to be here for the birth!
> 
> Its just so sad, our son is now 7months old and my husband hasnt even been able to see him in person. We were planning to travel to Dubai to see each other, but obviously the covid19 situation put a stop to that.
> 
> The lengthy time they take to process these visas causes alot of stress for families, its so frustrating when you see other countries granted in under 12months .. we are heading to 16months with zero contact.
> Seriously, why does it take so long?? Whay exactly are they doing?? &#129320;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samantha,
> 
> I took the liberty of compassing you a letter that should help give the CO some perspective.
> 
> Please include your details so it's easy for
> The CO to find your file. Goodluck
> 
> Dear CO,
> 
> It's heartbreaking that I write this letter asking for a my appeal to be seen on the basis of certain factors: emotional, socio-economic, family values.
> 
> Being apart from my husband has been the most difficult and heart wrenching experience. My husband applied for the tourist visa in hopes that he could come spend some time with our son. My son is 7 months old and he hasn't seen his father. Biologically, this are crucial times and major development milestone for any child. Ours not different, the plight of this is crazy. I want my son to be able to form a bond with his father and my husband to play a huge role his life. I married the best man and the best father a son can ask for.
> 
> I've been by myself this whole time, having to cater for my son and my needs. The burden on me is tiring and I'm at the verge of a psychological trauma. The cost and increasing exponentially. The Covid crisis has made us realize the importance of having a partner to shoulder a bit of the burden. We are grateful for this opportunity to be parents but we would really appreciate if we could share the financial responsibilities. Give us that chance to reunite and let my husband be of help.
> 
> This government gave us a promise particularly around family ties and values. The institution of marriage is an important one to us. My dreams has been all of us in one household physically and not apart.
> 
> We ask you to kindly look into our case and afford us the chance to be a single family unit. We didn't choose where would born but we have decided to make a life for ourselves. Nigeria might be seen as a high risk country but I tell you this. We are awesome people and we mean no one any harm.
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much - we really appreciate that!

I drafted a letter to send to them also - but I like what you have written. 
What email address should i use - does anybody know?

Ive sent 2 previous emails and have received an automatic response saying the office is closed and the mailbox is unmonitored &#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Hope28

Samantha1981 said:


> Ibn Soliu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My husband is in Nigeria also - we applied for our partner visa Feb 7 2019 and also have had no contact from anybody ☹
> 
> We welcomed our son September 2019 and they even rejected his tourist visa for him to be here for the birth!
> 
> Its just so sad, our son is now 7months old and my husband hasnt even been able to see him in person. We were planning to travel to Dubai to see each other, but obviously the covid19 situation put a stop to that.
> 
> The lengthy time they take to process these visas causes alot of stress for families, its so frustrating when you see other countries granted in under 12months .. we are heading to 16months with zero contact.
> Seriously, why does it take so long?? Whay exactly are they doing?? &#129320;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samantha,
> 
> I took the liberty of compassing you a letter that should help give the CO some perspective.
> 
> Please include your details so it's easy for
> The CO to find your file. Goodluck
> 
> Dear CO,
> 
> It's heartbreaking that I write this letter asking for a my appeal to be seen on the basis of certain factors: emotional, socio-economic, family values.
> 
> Being apart from my husband has been the most difficult and heart wrenching experience. My husband applied for the tourist visa in hopes that he could come spend some time with our son. My son is 7 months old and he hasn't seen his father. Biologically, this are crucial times and major development milestone for any child. Ours not different, the plight of this is crazy. I want my son to be able to form a bond with his father and my husband to play a huge role his life. I married the best man and the best father a son can ask for.
> 
> I've been by myself this whole time, having to cater for my son and my needs. The burden on me is tiring and I'm at the verge of a psychological trauma. The cost and increasing exponentially. The Covid crisis has made us realize the importance of having a partner to shoulder a bit of the burden. We are grateful for this opportunity to be parents but we would really appreciate if we could share the financial responsibilities. Give us that chance to reunite and let my husband be of help.
> 
> This government gave us a promise particularly around family ties and values. The institution of marriage is an important one to us. My dreams has been all of us in one household physically and not apart.
> 
> We ask you to kindly look into our case and afford us the chance to be a single family unit. We didn't choose where would born but we have decided to make a life for ourselves. Nigeria might be seen as a high risk country but I tell you this. We are awesome people and we mean no one any harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou so much - we really appreciate that!
> 
> I drafted a letter to send to them also - but I like what you have written.
> What email address should i use - does anybody know?
> 
> Ive sent 2 previous emails and have received an automatic response saying the office is closed and the mailbox is unmonitored &#128580;&#128580;
Click to expand...

 I have not seen any recent updates from people applying Pretoria &#128533;


----------



## Debby

Hope28 said:


> Debby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if the Australian High Commission office is open yet after the lockdown
> 
> It would be best if one of us actually mail them
> 
> 
> 
> i sent a mail but no reply but it was past working hours.but i expected if truely dey have resumed they should have sent a reply the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i applied 14 feb 2019
Click to expand...


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Hope28 said:


> Debby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if the Australian High Commission office is open yet after the lockdown
> 
> It would be best if one of us actually mail them
> 
> 
> 
> i sent a mail but no reply but it was past working hours.but i expected if truely dey have resumed they should have sent a reply the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied in May 2019
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibn Soliu

Any news from Pretoria? Are they still closed? Has anyone received any word from them or approval not to say the least?


----------



## Ibn Soliu

[email protected]

This is the email address for Pretoria I guess


----------



## Ibn Soliu

Samantha1981 said:


> Ibn Soliu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My husband is in Nigeria also - we applied for our partner visa Feb 7 2019 and also have had no contact from anybody ☹
> 
> We welcomed our son September 2019 and they even rejected his tourist visa for him to be here for the birth!
> 
> Its just so sad, our son is now 7months old and my husband hasnt even been able to see him in person. We were planning to travel to Dubai to see each other, but obviously the covid19 situation put a stop to that.
> 
> The lengthy time they take to process these visas causes alot of stress for families, its so frustrating when you see other countries granted in under 12months .. we are heading to 16months with zero contact.
> Seriously, why does it take so long?? Whay exactly are they doing?? &#129320;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samantha,
> 
> I took the liberty of compassing you a letter that should help give the CO some perspective.
> 
> Please include your details so it's easy for
> The CO to find your file. Goodluck
> 
> Dear CO,
> 
> It's heartbreaking that I write this letter asking for a my appeal to be seen on the basis of certain factors: emotional, socio-economic, family values.
> 
> Being apart from my husband has been the most difficult and heart wrenching experience. My husband applied for the tourist visa in hopes that he could come spend some time with our son. My son is 7 months old and he hasn't seen his father. Biologically, this are crucial times and major development milestone for any child. Ours not different, the plight of this is crazy. I want my son to be able to form a bond with his father and my husband to play a huge role his life. I married the best man and the best father a son can ask for.
> 
> I've been by myself this whole time, having to cater for my son and my needs. The burden on me is tiring and I'm at the verge of a psychological trauma. The cost and increasing exponentially. The Covid crisis has made us realize the importance of having a partner to shoulder a bit of the burden. We are grateful for this opportunity to be parents but we would really appreciate if we could share the financial responsibilities. Give us that chance to reunite and let my husband be of help.
> 
> This government gave us a promise particularly around family ties and values. The institution of marriage is an important one to us. My dreams has been all of us in one household physically and not apart.
> 
> We ask you to kindly look into our case and afford us the chance to be a single family unit. We didn't choose where would born but we have decided to make a life for ourselves. Nigeria might be seen as a high risk country but I tell you this. We are awesome people and we mean no one any harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou so much - we really appreciate that!
> 
> I drafted a letter to send to them also - but I like what you have written.
> What email address should i use - does anybody know?
> 
> Ive sent 2 previous emails and have received an automatic response saying the office is closed and the mailbox is unmonitored &#128580;&#128580;
Click to expand...

You're welcome. I'm glad I could help. 
[email protected]


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Ibn Soliu said:


> Samantha1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibn Soliu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My husband is in Nigeria also - we applied for our partner visa Feb 7 2019 and also have had no contact from anybody ☹
> 
> We welcomed our son September 2019 and they even rejected his tourist visa for him to be here for the birth!
> 
> Its just so sad, our son is now 7months old and my husband hasnt even been able to see him in person. We were planning to travel to Dubai to see each other, but obviously the covid19 situation put a stop to that.
> 
> The lengthy time they take to process these visas causes alot of stress for families, its so frustrating when you see other countries granted in under 12months .. we are heading to 16months with zero contact.
> Seriously, why does it take so long?? Whay exactly are they doing?? &#129320;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samantha,
> 
> I took the liberty of compassing you a letter that should help give the CO some perspective.
> 
> Please include your details so it's easy for
> The CO to find your file. Goodluck
> 
> Dear CO,
> 
> It's heartbreaking that I write this letter asking for a my appeal to be seen on the basis of certain factors: emotional, socio-economic, family values.
> 
> Being apart from my husband has been the most difficult and heart wrenching experience. My husband applied for the tourist visa in hopes that he could come spend some time with our son. My son is 7 months old and he hasn't seen his father. Biologically, this are crucial times and major development milestone for any child. Ours not different, the plight of this is crazy. I want my son to be able to form a bond with his father and my husband to play a huge role his life. I married the best man and the best father a son can ask for.
> 
> I've been by myself this whole time, having to cater for my son and my needs. The burden on me is tiring and I'm at the verge of a psychological trauma. The cost and increasing exponentially. The Covid crisis has made us realize the importance of having a partner to shoulder a bit of the burden. We are grateful for this opportunity to be parents but we would really appreciate if we could share the financial responsibilities. Give us that chance to reunite and let my husband be of help.
> 
> This government gave us a promise particularly around family ties and values. The institution of marriage is an important one to us. My dreams has been all of us in one household physically and not apart.
> 
> We ask you to kindly look into our case and afford us the chance to be a single family unit. We didn't choose where would born but we have decided to make a life for ourselves. Nigeria might be seen as a high risk country but I tell you this. We are awesome people and we mean no one any harm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou so much - we really appreciate that!
> 
> I drafted a letter to send to them also - but I like what you have written.
> What email address should i use - does anybody know?
> 
> Ive sent 2 previous emails and have received an automatic response saying the office is closed and the mailbox is unmonitored &#128580;&#128580;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.
> [email protected]
Click to expand...

Yeah thays the email

.did they replied
..coz all i got.is that they are in lockdown at the moment..as an automated mail


----------



## LeftMyHeartInLagos

FavorGraceEase said:


> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the wait
> 
> Automated 1 year email received in September 2019
> 
> RFI January 12, 2020
> 
> Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020
> 
> Exited Australia March 3, 2020
> Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
> Visa granted by the evening of same day
> 
> Applicant from Nigeria
> Processed in South Africa, Pretoria office
> Used an agent in Australia
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement
> All the best to those waiting


Congratulations! Could you please recommend the agent you used in Australia? I really want to pick one that has had success with Nigerian applications in Praetoria specifically, as this consulate seems particularly difficult. They rejected my wife's tourist visa before we married and It would break her heart if we waited two years for PMV and then she were rejected again.

It was also great to read about your success with sponsored family stream visas while waiting on a PMV. Thanks for sharing. Did your partner's family have to put up a security bond for these visas?


----------



## gracethings

Hello did anyone notice the PMV 300 has no processing timeframes due to low numbers this month.


----------



## LeftMyHeartInLagos

LeftMyHeartInLagos said:


> Could you please recommend the agent you used in Australia? I really want to pick one that has had success with Nigerian applications in Praetoria specifically, as this consulate seems particularly difficult. They rejected my wife's tourist visa before we married and It would break her heart if we waited two years for PMV and then she were rejected again.


Can anyone else who's been successful recommend an agent?

Also, does anyone have any updates on the High Commission? Are they open and processing applications again yet?


----------



## vassantrayvinita

LeftMyHeartInLagos said:


> LeftMyHeartInLagos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please recommend the agent you used in Australia? I really want to pick one that has had success with Nigerian applications in Praetoria specifically, as this consulate seems particularly difficult. They rejected my wife's tourist visa before we married and It would break her heart if we waited two years for PMV and then she were rejected again.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else who's been successful recommend an agent?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any updates on the High Commission? Are they open and processing applications again yet?
Click to expand...

Yes it looks like they are back to work
However i dont know any agents who jave been successful with Nigerians


----------



## Ausinaija

Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we’re close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Ausinaija said:


> Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we're close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...


I dont knw about racism... but they are definitely back to business... did u get an RFi lately? Thats good news for u if u got


----------



## Samantha1981

vassantrayvinita said:


> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we're close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont knw about racism... but they are definitely back to business... did u get an RFi lately? Thats good news for u if u got
Click to expand...

I just received another email from them saying their office is still closed.

I requested our visa application be prioritized as we are literally weeks away from 17 months processing time which is the maximum timeframe given on the immi website.

She said she will review our case and contact me by end of the week with our next steps. Hopefully we are close to having our visa granted &#129310;&#129310;


----------



## Samantha1981

Ausinaija said:


> Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we're close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...


2 years and 2 months &#128543;&#128563;

That is too much, have you emailed them? 
You are way past the 17months which is the maximum estimated timeframe. You are able to request a review/information of your case from them for that reason!


----------



## Mkenya 19

Ausinaija said:


> Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we're close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...


It's coming oooh! Respond to the RFI and you might be very surprised how fast the golden email comes. Otherwise , send a formal email complaint.


----------



## aussiesteve

I don't know about Pretoria, but my wife and I encountered Racism( sort of) at the Manila embassy in 1990.
The local Filipino staff resented the Filipinas who were processing their PMVs, and we're going to leave the country.
We even had a staff member insist that we produce a photo of us together, to prove we had met in person, despite the fact that the 2 of us were sitting in front of her!
As for time frames, they are not guarantees, but indications. They are also based on the assumption that a fully completed application has been submitted, did they have to request any extra information from you?
Even with the Coronavirus problems 2 years is a long time if you provided everything from the beginning.
Have you sent an email, if you have exceeded the timeframe they will respond.
Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## SLBee

Samantha1981 said:


> 2 years and 2 months &#128543;&#128563;
> 
> That is too much, have you emailed them?
> You are way past the 17months which is the maximum estimated timeframe. You are able to request a review/information of your case from them for that reason!


17 months period is not the max time frame. That means 10% of applications have taken more than 17 months. And 75% of applications have been finalysed under 13 months. DHA does not give a maximum processing time.


----------



## Siham Rowe

I agree, plus the department publishes generic processing times for each visa subclass (or most of them). Processing times are normally updated monthly (based on a tracker) and these are not locked in at time you lodge your visa so the information provided on the Department’s website is not a guarantee of the future processing times for your visa application. Some people are very lucky and receive a decision letter reasonably quick, but some others have to wait longer... sometimes beyond the processing times published.


----------



## aussiesteve

Probably the biggest problem is for visa applicants to think that all visa applications are the same. The RMAs will tell you each application is different, and treated uniquely.
So while asking someone when they applied and how long it took may give you an idea, unless your application is identical it is pointless.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Samantha1981 said:


> vassantrayvinita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we're close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont knw about racism... but they are definitely back to business... did u get an RFi lately? Thats good news for u if u got
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just received another email from them saying their office is still closed.
> 
> I requested our visa application be prioritized as we are literally weeks away from 17 months processing time which is the maximum timeframe given on the immi website.
> 
> She said she will review our case and contact me by end of the week with our next steps. Hopefully we are close to having our visa granted &#129310;&#129310;
Click to expand...

I thoughy they are open since the lockdown in South Africa is slowly lifting


----------



## sthaxic

Someone received 309/100 after 20months from Pretoria office. Hope they keep processing


----------



## Samantha1981

sthaxic said:


> Someone received 309/100 after 20months from Pretoria office. Hope they keep processing


Great news!!! 
After emailing Pretoria, we received a request for more information.
Hopefully we are close to having our visa granted also &#129310;&#129310;


----------



## Ausinaija

vassantrayvinita said:


> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we're close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont knw about racism... but they are definitely
> back to business... did u get an RFi lately? Thats good news for u if u got
Click to expand...

Well I look at certain countries that are being granted in a matter of months and then Nigeria is rare to be granted within the stipulated timeframe...
We were requested information prior to lockdown and have been able to finalise everything that was requested. But it was things that had been submitted and had expired due to them taking so long! So infuriating


----------



## Ausinaija

Mkenya 19 said:


> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel that Australian embassy in Pretoria are racist? I mean we have waited 2years and 2 months for this visa and as soon as we feel we're close to an outcome, they ask for more evidence...
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming oooh! Respond to the RFI and you might be very surprised how fast the golden email comes. Otherwise , send a formal email complaint.
Click to expand...

Yes hopefully especially after so long and so much stuffing around! We can only hope and pray &#128591;


----------



## Ausinaija

aussiesteve said:


> I don't know about Pretoria, but my wife and I encountered Racism( sort of) at the Manila embassy in 1990.
> The local Filipino staff resented the Filipinas who were processing their PMVs, and we're going to leave the country.
> We even had a staff member insist that we produce a photo of us together, to prove we had met in person, despite the fact that the 2 of us were sitting in front of her!
> As for time frames, they are not guarantees, but indications. They are also based on the assumption that a fully completed application has been submitted, did they have to request any extra information from you?
> Even with the Coronavirus problems 2 years is a long time if you provided everything from the beginning.
> Have you sent an email, if you have exceeded the timeframe they will respond.
> Good luck, keep us updated.


Yeh it's already a very difficult process then when you feel you're being treated unfairly based on the country you come from, it is very upsetting. I know it will be worth it but just wish it was more fair with all processing countries!


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Samantha1981 said:


> sthaxic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone received 309/100 after 20months from Pretoria office. Hope they keep processing
> 
> 
> 
> Great news!!!
> After emailing Pretoria, we received a request for more information.
> Hopefully we are close to having our visa granted also &#129310;&#129310;
Click to expand...

So happy for u samantha. When did u sebt thm a mail? And what was the rfj about


----------



## Rock8t

With my application, I received a RFI email in March 2020. Submitted everything and haven't heard from them since 😕


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Guys any news here


----------



## Mimi2018

Hey is Pretoria even open?


----------



## Mimi2018

International Travel Ban could stretch until July 2021 so says the Prime Minister.

https://apple.news/AjLKTPvxFTeS3hro50NzZHg


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Mimi2018 said:


> International Travel Ban could stretch until July 2021 so says the Prime Minister.
> 
> https://apple.news/AjLKTPvxFTeS3hro50NzZHg


yeah heard that.


----------



## gracethings

Cost of quarantine


----------



## Mimi2018

Hey everyone got my PMV grant today. Had applied March 2019 so it took 15.5 months thereabouts from the Pretoria office. I wasn’t asked for any further information as I kept updating information and it stayed current nor was l interviewed. To all still waiting hang in there there’s a God up in heaven. I was now getting agitated with the wait. Though can’t travel now....This forum has been a huge help keeping each other in the loop.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Mimi2018 said:


> Hey everyone got my PMV grant today. Had applied March 2019 so it took 15.5 months thereabouts from the Pretoria office. I wasn't asked for any further information as I kept updating information and it stayed current nor was l interviewed. To all still waiting hang in there there's a God up in heaven. I was now getting agitated with the wait. Though can't travel now....This forum has been a huge help keeping each other in the loop.


So happy for u Mimi ....yes Pretoria is working hard


----------



## Samantha1981

Mimi2018 said:


> Hey everyone got my PMV grant today. Had applied March 2019 so it took 15.5 months thereabouts from the Pretoria office. I wasn't asked for any further information as I kept updating information and it stayed current nor was l interviewed. To all still waiting hang in there there's a God up in heaven. I was now getting agitated with the wait. Though can't travel now....This forum has been a huge help keeping each other in the loop.


Congratulations Mimi!! So happy for you ❤ which country are you from?
We are still waiting for news on my husband's visa - we applied Feb 2019.
Hopefully we get some good news soon too!!


----------



## Mimi2018

Thank you. I’m from Zimbabwe


----------



## chris10_indonesia

Samantha1981 said:


> Congratulations Mimi!! So happy for you ❤ which country are you from?
> We are still waiting for news on my husband's visa - we applied Feb 2019.
> Hopefully we get some good news soon too!!


Hi Samantha,
which country your husband apply? do you apply partner visa 309 too?
I applied Feb 2019 too from Indonesia, still waiting until now.
Do you get any email from immigration or rfi?


----------



## Samantha1981

chris10_indonesia said:


> Samantha1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mimi!! So happy for you ❤ which country are you from?
> We are still waiting for news on my husband's visa - we applied Feb 2019.
> Hopefully we get some good news soon too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samantha,
> which country your husband apply? do you apply partner visa 309 too?
> I applied Feb 2019 too from Indonesia, still waiting until now.
> Do you get any email from immigration or rfi?
Click to expand...

Hi!!

He is from Nigeria.

I have emailed Pretoria several times and always received a reply. My last email was requesting someone look into our application as it had been 16 months with no progress. 
We received an RFI after that email. We sent them everything they requested on June 18, but havent heard anything since.

Will email them again this week to follow it up.

What about you? Have you had any correspondence or request for rfi's??


----------



## chris10_indonesia

Samantha1981 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> What about you? Have you had any correspondence or request for rfi's??


I have no case officer yet until now. I get rfi on June 2019, and then automatic email that already passed 12 months after lodged. I think everyone get the automatic email. 
After that nothing email or contact. Waiting 17 months now &#129300;.


----------



## Mimi2018

Travel Exemption 

Can anyone (Prospective Marriage Visa holder) who has been successful in applying for a travel exemption please say how they went about and the merits upon which they sought such.


----------



## vassantrayvinita

Mimi2018 said:


> Travel Exemption
> 
> Can anyone (Prospective Marriage Visa holder) who has been successful in applying for a travel exemption please say how they went about and the merits upon which they sought such.


Hey mimi, show all ur evidence u gave during the partner visa and give them the reason why u wsnt to enter.

Guve them a travel date , they will reply u around that day

And u should be fine


----------



## Mimi2018

I did that and they didn’t grant me the exemption. No reference whatsoever was made to any document l submitted or the motivation l wrote for why l need to travel. I was just told that there’s COVID restrictions in place and as such l can’t travel and l shouldn’t make an attempt to travel l would be denied entry etc.


----------



## JandE

Mimi2018 said:


> I did that and they didn't grant me the exemption. No reference whatsoever was made to any document l submitted or the motivation l wrote for why l need to travel. I was just told that there's COVID restrictions in place and as such l can't travel and l shouldn't make an attempt to travel l would be denied entry etc.


Most do seem to be rejected now.

You really do need a substantially compelling compassionate reason to get an exemption, and with the new restrictions that reason will be harder to reach.

Even interstate travel exemptions for Australians are being refused for things like going to relatives funerals etc., to try to stop the movement of people.

Medical certificates to prove your health condition is being affected by being kept apart from your long term partner might work. I did see that for one.


----------



## Veev

PLEASE SIGN OUR PETITION!

Our official petition regarding offshore partner visa processing (subclasses 300 and 309) is LIVE! We need YOUR help to get 10,000 signatures before September 2nd.

If you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident and can spare 30 seconds, it would be great to have your support added to the petition for parliament to process offshore partner visas fairly and quickly.

Signing this petition could help thousands of couples finally start their lives together in Australia. Due to inequities in the system (explained in the petition) offshore partner visa applicants can wait more than two years just to get their application looked at. This is an unreasonable amount of time and is resulting in incredible stress for couples and their children, many of whom have to live apart while their visa application is being processed.

If you sign, you will need to check your email straight after to confirm/validate the signature as otherwise it won't count. Thank you so much for taking the time to give us hope of a fairer processing system!

Here's the link: &#128071;&#128071;&#128071;

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677


----------



## Mimi2018

Holders of Prospective Marriage Visas are not being granted travel exemptions at this time and as such may not be able to abide by the enter by date visa condition. As there a reprieve from immigration to alter the enter by date or one would have to reapply for a new visa when that happens.


----------



## JandE

Mimi2018 said:


> Holders of Prospective Marriage Visas are not being granted travel exemptions at this time and as such may not be able to abide by the enter by date visa condition. As there a reprieve from immigration to alter the enter by date or one would have to reapply for a new visa when that happens.


Prospective Marriage Visas are treated in a different way to Partner Visas.

However, some PMV holders have been granted exemptions to the travel ban. eg:

"_Filipino man who got his pmv300 to Australia granted in March this year. He then applied three times for a travel exemption. Third time granted. He arrived in Australia June 27_"

another:

"_PMV granted today June 30 2020 from Belgrade, Serbia. 24hrs after submitting the request for exemption, I got approved as an 'immediate family member' Shocked, but happy. I fly on the 8th July_" 7 months after PMV application.

I do feel that there should be an automatic extension to the "enter by date" though. It seems odd that there isn't.


----------



## Mimi2018

JandE said:


> Mimi2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holders of Prospective Marriage Visas are not being granted travel exemptions at this time and as such may not be able to abide by the enter by date visa condition. As there a reprieve from immigration to alter the enter by date or one would have to reapply for a new visa when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Prospective Marriage Visas are treated in a different way to Partner Visas.
> 
> However, some PMV holders have been granted exemptions to the travel ban. eg:
> 
> "_Filipino man who got his pmv300 to Australia granted in March this year. He then applied three times for a travel exemption. Third time granted. He arrived in Australia June 27_"
> 
> another:
> 
> "_PMV granted today June 30 2020 from Belgrade, Serbia. 24hrs after submitting the request for exemption, I got approved as an 'immediate family member' Shocked, but happy. I fly on the 8th July_" 7 months after PMV application.
> 
> I do feel that there should be an automatic extension to the "enter by date" though. It seems odd that there isn't.
Click to expand...

I have filled in that form twice and twice I've been denied that exemption being told that travel restrictions are in place. I don't know if you're aware that among the options on that form the only part where a PMV holder can ask for such an exemption is under compassionate grounds and not immediate family member otherwise saying I'm an immediate family member is utterly wrong and misleading and unethical.

For now the reasons for which l have been given for being denied have had nothing whatsoever to do with anything I uploaded as further motivation for travel but rather just being told restrictions are in place so essentially l could fill out the form a thousand times and l would get the same outcome


----------



## JandE

Mimi2018 said:


> I have filled in that form twice and twice I've been denied that exemption being told that travel restrictions are in place. I don't know if you're aware that among the options on that form the only part where a PMV holder can ask for such an exemption is under compassionate grounds and not immediate family member otherwise saying I'm an immediate family member is utterly wrong and misleading and unethical.
> 
> For now the reasons for which l have been given for being denied have had nothing whatsoever to do with anything I uploaded as further motivation for travel but rather just being told restrictions are in place so essentially l could fill out the form a thousand times and l would get the same outcome


That might be the same as the first example after their 2nd application, but they were granted on the 3rd attempt. For them it was worth continuing.

All exemptions are _supposed_ to be under compelling or compassionate grounds, it must come down to giving the right reasons, for those who do get the exemption.


----------



## Mkenya 19

❤Partner Visa Petition:❤ If you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident and can spare 30 seconds, it would be great to have your support added to this petition for the Dept. of Home Affairs to process offshore partner visas fairly & quickly. &#128073;
https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677


----------



## Mkenya 19

‎Open this link to join my WhatsApp Group: https://chat.whatsapp.com/DfGOxRsuRPU5jm5xPLJmFB


----------



## Ausinaija

Just wondering if visa’s are being processed through Pretoria still as I heard they may be processing them in Australia now and if that’s the case does anyone have the contact information because Pretoria don’t seem to be answering emails?!


----------



## JandE

Ausinaija said:


> Just wondering if visa's are being processed through Pretoria still as I heard they may be processing them in Australia now and if that's the case does anyone have the contact information because Pretoria don't seem to be answering emails?!





Ausinaija said:


> My fiancé and I have applied for PMV 300 on 19 April 2018.


If it's a PMV, rather than a Partner Visa, the answer is that only 8 PMVs worldwide were granted in the 3 months April to June 2020. This indicates almost zero chance of a grant at the moment.

PMVs are still being processed, worldwide, just not being granted. 188 PMVs have been finalised in that period, although only 8 of those were grants.

I assume that many, that will eventually be granted, will be kept on hold until Australia considers it safe to allow general entry into the country again.

It would be good if Immigration did confirm this individually, by keeping applicants informed.


----------



## Ausinaija

JandE said:


> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if visa's are being processed through Pretoria still as I heard they may be processing them in Australia now and if that's the case does anyone have the contact information because Pretoria don't seem to be answering emails?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancé and I have applied for PMV 300 on 19 April 2018.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's a PMV, rather than a Partner Visa, the answer is that only 8 PMVs worldwide were granted in the 3 months April to June 2020. This indicates almost zero chance of a grant at the moment.
> 
> PMVs are still being processed, worldwide, just not being granted. 188 PMVs have been finalised in that period, although only 8 of those were grants.
> 
> I assume that many, that will eventually be granted, will be kept on hold until Australia considers it safe to allow general entry into the country again.
> 
> It would be good if Immigration did confirm this individually, by keeping applicants informed.
Click to expand...

Thank you letting me know!


----------



## Ausinaija

So someone who is from South Africa was granted from Pretoria yesterday and they submitted there application on November 2019. Why do South African’s seem to get priority? We have submitted everything they have requested and we submitted in April 2018!?? I don’t understand and the thing is if we decide to do a section on them they could decline! It’s all so heartbreaking and unfair 💔


----------



## JandE

Ausinaija said:


> So someone who is from South Africa was granted from Pretoria yesterday and they submitted there application on November 2019. Why do South African's seem to get priority?


I would assume that as Pretoria is the capital of South Africa, it is easier and faster to get the local checks done.

If a different national is processed in South Africa, the processing time might depend a lot on how long it takes for the South African processing team to get the relevant information from that applicants country.


----------



## jano

Finally got around to submitting our 309 application, from Pretoria.

We did a self-managed application, with an agent who reviewed it for us, which helped a lot.

Thankfully we've been collecting docs (birth, marriage, PCC) for a while already. Lockdown meant the PCCs took 4 months from application to collection at police station. My country of birth was wrong, but an email to [email protected] and it was corrected and ready for collection at the Criminal Records Centre in Pretoria.

We aren't in a hurry, due to Covid travel restrictions, but if we get it by this time next year I'd be happy.

All the best to everyone who is waiting for an answer!


----------



## Samantha1981

Ausinaija said:


> Just wondering if visa's are being processed through Pretoria still as I heard they may be processing them in Australia now and if that's the case does anyone have the contact information because Pretoria don't seem to be answering emails?!


My husband received his 309 visa grant through Pretoria last month.
He is from Nigeria and we lodged our application Feb 2019.

Which email are you using for Pretoria, I emailed them many times and always received a response almost immediately.


----------



## Ausinaija

I used [email protected]
Is that the one you used?


----------



## Samantha1981

Ausinaija said:


> I used [email protected]
> Is that the one you used?


I never got a reply from that one either, use [email protected] - theyll respond to you!
Good Luck ❤❤


----------



## Ausinaija

Ok thank you


----------



## Mkenya 19

PLEASE SIGN OUR PETITION!

Our official petition regarding offshore partner visa processing (subclasses 300 and 309) is LIVE! We need YOUR help to get 10,000 signatures before September 2nd.

If you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident and can spare 30 seconds, it would be great to have your support added to the petition for parliament to process offshore partner visas fairly and quickly.

Signing this petition could help thousands of couples finally start their lives together in Australia. Due to inequities in the system (explained in the petition) offshore partner visa applicants can wait more than two years just to get their application looked at. This is an unreasonable amount of time and is resulting in incredible stress for couples and their children, many of whom have to live apart while their visa application is being processed.

If you sign, you will need to check your email straight after to confirm/validate the signature as otherwise it won't count. Thank you so much for taking the time to give us hope of a fairer processing system!

Here's the link: &#128071;&#128071;&#128071;

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677


----------



## vik-per

Are you kidding me??? Like wtf? 😔


----------



## MrTambok

vik-per said:


> Are you kidding me??? Like wtf? &#128532;


 Sorry can't read it, have the times changed again? I think that when they finally resume there will be a big backlog, and then a long wait to get into Australia. Even Australian Citizens are complaining they can't get a seat in a plane to get home.


----------



## JandE

vik-per said:


> Are you kidding me??? Like wtf? &#128532;


Yes, they are getting faster. Most now done in under 15 months instead of 16 months before COVID.

309 - Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309)

Dec 2019: 16-21 = 75% took up to 16 months. 10% took over 21 months.

July 2020: 15-20 = 75% took up to 15 months. 10% took over 20 months.


----------



## vik-per

75% taking 16 months
90% taking 29 months!!! That’s a whopping 11 months longer 😔


----------



## JandE

vik-per said:


> 75% taking 16 months
> 90% taking 29 months!!! That's a whopping 11 months longer &#128532;


Partner visas are faster than that.

I assume you are looking at the Prospective marriage visa.

PMV: Jul 2020: 16-29 = 75% took up to 16 months. 10% took over 29 Months.

It looks like only one visa took 29 months, the other few took under 16 months. One of those was from Pretoria. (Zimbabwean) and took 15.6 months. I assume the others were faster than 15.6.

There are very few 300s even being granted. Only 8 were granted in the 3 months April to June, compared to almost 600 in the previous 3 months.

Most 300s are not even being granted during the pandemic.

Previous times for the PMV were: 
Dec 2019: 17-23 = 75% took up to 17 months. 10% took over 23 months.


----------



## gracethings

💔 up to 29 months


----------



## JandE

gracethings said:


> &#128148; up to 29 months


But partner visas are a bit faster than last month.

Partner Visa subclass 309

Jul 2020: 15-20 = 75% took up to 15 months. 15% between 15 and 20 months, and 10% took over 20 months.

Jun 2020: 16-22 = 75% took up to 16 months. 15% between 16 and 22 months, and 10% took over 22 Months.

And take account of the fact that those 10%, that are so much slower than the other 75%, might have unusual circumstances that cause longer processing.

Applicants with convictions etc, or simply incomplete applications, can end up being delayed beyond the normal times. Unfortunately this also happens with some countries where it is difficult to confirm some things with local authorities etc.


----------



## gracethings

Hopefully soon


----------



## Ausinaija

Best news ever, PMV 300 granted finally!!! 
Applied April 2018
Received grant today 21 August 2020.
It has been such a long hard road and we both wanted to give up numerous times but the live always got us through. Thank you all for your support and help throughout this process. Now to apply for the excemption!


----------



## Samantha1981

Ausinaija said:


> Best news ever, PMV 300 granted finally!!!
> Applied April 2018
> Received grant today 21 August 2020.
> It has been such a long hard road and we both wanted to give up numerous times but the live always got us through. Thank you all for your support and help throughout this process. Now to apply for the excemption!


Congrats ❤❤

We are waiting for international flights to resume from Lagos so my husband can finally come .. hopefully not too much longer &#129310;


----------



## Ausinaija

Samantha1981 said:


> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best news ever, PMV 300 granted finally!!!
> Applied April 2018
> Received grant today 21 August 2020.
> It has been such a long hard road and we both wanted to give up numerous times but the live always got us through. Thank you all for your support and help throughout this process. Now to apply for the excemption!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ❤❤
> 
> We are waiting for international flights to resume from Lagos so my husband can finally come .. hopefully not too much longer &#129310;
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't realise flights hadn't resumed at all! Does he have the visa and excemption already?


----------



## JandE

Ausinaija said:


> Oh I didn't realise flights hadn't resumed at all! Does he have the visa and excemption already?


Finding flights might be a problem from some countries.

Australia is still limiting numbers allowed to enter Australia.

_At the National Cabinet meeting today, it was agreed "on the balance of risk" that the number of people allowed to return from overseas at present will remain at 4,000 per week._

Border force say their are still more than 18,000 Australians trying to fly home.


----------



## Ausinaija

JandE said:


> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't realise flights hadn't resumed at all! Does he have the visa and excemption already?
> 
> 
> 
> Finding flights might be a problem from some countries.
> 
> Australia is still limiting numbers allowed to enter Australia.
> 
> _At the National Cabinet meeting today, it was agreed "on the balance of risk" that the number of people allowed to return from overseas at present will remain at 4,000 per week._
> 
> Border force say their are still more than 18,000 Australians trying to fly home.
Click to expand...

Hopefully that may start to change as the numbers come down &#129310;


----------



## Samantha1981

Ausinaija said:


> Samantha1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausinaija said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best news ever, PMV 300 granted finally!!!
> Applied April 2018
> Received grant today 21 August 2020.
> It has been such a long hard road and we both wanted to give up numerous times but the live always got us through. Thank you all for your support and help throughout this process. Now to apply for the excemption!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ❤❤
> 
> We are waiting for international flights to resume from Lagos so my husband can finally come .. hopefully not too much longer &#129310;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't realise flights hadn't resumed at all! Does he have the visa and excemption already?
Click to expand...

He has the 309 visa, so doesnt need an exemption, flights are due to resume August 27th - but we will wait and see!!


----------



## triswenti

Hi Everyone

I got an RFI from Pretoria for our 309 partner visa for PC's and medicals. I've given all the docs within the 28 days and uploaded them on monday. Does anyone know how long it generally takes to grant once you have supplied the docs?

DOL: 19-12-2018


----------



## Rock8t

I also received a RFI on Monday. This is the second one. The first request was in March, supplied all documents within the 28days then there was nothing. I think partly because of the lockdown in RSA. This time around the requested timeframe to supply the police check is within 2 weeks. I did it within 2days and now back to the waiting game.

My DOL is 23-Nov-2018


----------



## jano

For anyone who is interested, they have reopened Biometrics in South Africa from 2 Nov:
The Australian Visa Application and Biometric Collection Centres in South Africa will resume limited operations from 02 November 2020 for Biometrics collection, strictly by appointment. Paper applications will not be accepted by mail or at the office. You can apply online for most visa and citizenship applications at: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools
Current operational days and timing for the AVACs and ABCC, except public holidays, are:
Operational days: Monday-Wednesday-Friday
Operational timings: 09:00 hrs to 16:00 hrs

https://www.vfsglobal.com/australia/southafrica/


----------



## triswenti

Hi everyone.

A little while ago now but our visa was granted on 22 October for my partner's 309/100. Both visas were granted together, so straight to PR.

DOL: 19 December 2018
Processing office: Pretoria
Time: 22 months'ish
RFI on 17 September for medicals and pc's after we emailed to ask about the status.
Sponsor: South African (Australian PR) 
Partner: South African

We're also in a defacto relationship, had been together for about 6 years when we applied and living together approx 2 years.

Thanks for everyone on these forums, it's been so long and stressful, so this really has been a great help to us to get through this process. Good luck to all of those going through SA.


----------



## Massi

Congrats to both of you! Happy to hear that Pretoria is still processing. Still waiting for mine 13 mths now


----------



## Hope28

Massi said:


> Congrats to both of you! Happy to hear that Pretoria is still processing. Still waiting for mine 13 mths now


 Have you applied for PMV300? Waiting for 22 months&#128531;


----------



## gracethings

We are now 20 months on PMV 😥


----------



## Shade

Hi Everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good agent helping to get flights to Sydney during this COVD times
My husband recently got his 309

DOL : 20 Dec 2019
Processing Office: Pretoria
Date of Grant: 8 Dec 2020, No RFI
Used an agent and regularly uploaded update every 3-4months
Uploaded all required PCC and Medicals 6-9 months into the application
Applicant: Nigerian 
Sponsor: Nigerian (Australian Citizen)


----------



## jano

Hi,

We had a big surprise last week - my wife's 309 & 100 were granted just short of 4 months!

DOL: 17 August 2020 (including police clearance)
Medicals: 24 August
Biometrics: 2 November
No RFI or case officer contact
Processing office: Berlin (would have expected Pretoria)
Time: 3 months and 3 weeks.
Sponsor: South African (Australian Citizen by birth) 
Partner: South African

We've been married for 14 years, with 2 kids (Aus citizens by descent).

Good luck to everyone from SA / Africa.


----------



## Chinneylove

Congrats @Shade and Jano. 

We are hoping for ours soon!


----------



## Chinneylove

Congrats @Shade and Jano. 

We are hoping for ours soon!


----------



## Hope28

gracethings said:


> We are now 20 months on PMV &#128549;


 mine is reaching 24 months&#128533;


----------



## mancer

DOL: 30 June 2019
Medicals: 30th January 2020
Biometrics: 30th January 2020
1st RFI (police check from sponsor): 11/12/20
2nd RFI (additional information from sponsor): 23/1/21
Grant: 28/1/21
Time: 18months and 29days. Sponsor: Australian Citizen (Nigerian by birth) Partner: Nigerian 

I have been a silent member but I'm posting this to encourage others. Reading about other people's experiences on here and news of their grants kept me hopeful and I genuinely shared in the joy. For all those still waiting for their grant Keep praying and believing in God for your grant it will surely come.


----------



## Chinneylove

Congrats Mancer, your timeline is so like mine but we are waiting for my husband’s AFP. I pray I share mine this week.


----------



## gracethings

Congratulations.


----------



## Chinneylove

Finally!!! Almost 20 months and God has done it! 

Timeline:
DOL: June 27th 2019
Biometrics and Medical: 2019 August 7th and 9th respectively 
RFI: December 11th 2020
2nd RFI: January 23rd, for another fresh medical as the previous one got expired and also sponsor’s AFP 
February 18th 2021: visa 309 grant

Oh! South Africa, I was like what is going on, why the delay! After 2 weeks of giving them what they asked for but finally I can now breathe easily. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting from Pretoria office, just like I got mine, you all will get yours &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Massi

Congratulations!


----------



## jano

Congratulations! So glad to see movement for people who have been waiting far too long...

What was your processing office?

It seems to me like recent applications are getting approved quickly (via Berlin), while the older ones are still with Pretoria.


----------



## Chinneylove

@ Jano, thanks. I have always felt it was Pretoria because Nigeria is under South Africa but don’t really know because it was lodged by an agent for us. 

Thanks Massi.


----------



## Rock8t

309 finally got granted! Processing Office: Pretoria

Applicant: Zambian
DoL: 23 November 2018
First RFI: March 2019
2nd RFI: October 2020
Grant date: 01 March 2021

Lucky to have had the department make the amendment to make grants onshore.
I have been in Aus throughout the waiting of my visa.
Managed to do this through a bridging visa which was granted by appealing my rejected work sponsorship. Lodged my appeal in 2019 and have been waiting since then.

When I checked my VEVO, I noticed that the 309 has overridden the bridging visa.

I thought I would automatically get a 100 after all this waiting but at this point, I'm just happy with the grant 🙂


----------



## sthaxic

I got my 309/100 granted on the 1st of March while onshore.


----------



## Hope28

I got a mail for RFI from Pretoria, they are starting to process, I guess!! So nervous, because not really easy to get an appointment for medical examination these days due to covid.1


----------



## Queendalyne

Hello guys, congratulations to those of you who have received your grant. Please I need suggestions, I have completed the 22 months processing time period and nothing yet. 
DOL - 18 May 2019 
RFI - 4 Dec 2020
Submitted - 10 Dec 2020
Processing office - Pretoria
Please what do I do because the wait is exhausting...


----------



## JandE

Queendalyne said:


> Hello guys, congratulations to those of you who have received your grant. Please I need suggestions, I have completed the 22 months processing time period and nothing yet.
> DOL - 18 May 2019
> RFI - 4 Dec 2020
> Submitted - 10 Dec 2020
> Processing office - Pretoria
> Please what do I do because the wait is exhausting...


Pretoria appears to be one of the slowest offices, and getting slower.

Pretoria processing times:
331 days in 2017/18
463 days in 2018/19
576 days in the last 6 months of 2019.

2020/21 could be even worse, due to COVID. .

In January 2021, 10% of all 309 finalisations (worldwide) took over 22 months.

You could ask if they are still waiting for anything from you.


----------



## Queendalyne

JandE;2011249.[/quote said:


> Pretoria appears to be one of the slowest offices, and getting slower.
> 
> Pretoria processing times:
> 331 days in 2017/18
> 463 days in 2018/19
> 576 days in the last 6 months of 2019.
> 
> 2020/21 could be even worse, due to COVID. .
> 
> In January 2021, 10% of all 309 finalisations (worldwide) took over 22 months.
> 
> You could ask if they are still waiting for anything from you.


Thanks a lot for the insights J & E, in fact I called that their line yesterday and the rep did not even ask for my reference code or passport number just said I should wait and keep checking immi account. I asked if I needed to send anything else , he said they would let me know when they needed anything. Don't just get it..


----------



## Massi

Boom! 💥 
After 18 long months,both 309 & 100 granted!
Here's my timeline:
DOL: Sept 2019
Medical submitted:Oct 2019
1st RFI: Dec 2020
2nd RFI: March 2021
Processing office: Pretoria
Grant date : 22 March 2021


----------



## JandE

Queendalyne said:


> Thanks a lot for the insights J & E, in fact I called that their line yesterday and the rep did not even ask for my reference code or passport number just said I should wait and keep checking immi account. I asked if I needed to send anything else , he said they would let me know when they needed anything. Don't just get it..


An email might be better. That way they open the file, and might just finalise it while they have it open.

A phone call doesn't seem to get past someone that just answers and diverts.


----------



## ourlovestory

Any one from Nigeria got their grant and travelled recently? My partner got his sc309/100 and we just booked flights but feeling unsure about where to get the PCR Covid test in Lagos? And also how they will react at the airport with no paper visa in the airport, just the grant notice? (his passport has no visas inside as he had a new one issued last time he returned from overseas and so he is concerned they will be difficult at the airport).
Any help or advice welcome! Thank you 

edited: grammar and spelling!


----------



## vik-per

ourlovestory said:


> Any one from Nigeria got their grant and travelled recently? My partner gots his sc309/100 and we just booked flights but feeling unsure about where to get the PCR Covid test in Lagos? And also how they will react at the airport with no paper visa in teh airport, just the grant notice? (his passport has no visas inside as he had a new one issued last time he returned from overseas and so he is concerned they will be difficult at the airport).
> Any help or advice welcome! Thank you


My fiancé got his first vaccine shot last week at a private hospital. I’m sure they do PCR testing too. We are hoping soon those who are fully vaccinated won’t need to quarantine or if they do not as long.
We are waiting for our pmv 300 and considering getting married via proxy to change to 309 so we can be together!


----------



## JandE

vik-per said:


> My fiancé got his first vaccine shot last week at a private hospital. I’m sure they do PCR testing too. We are hoping soon those who are fully vaccinated won’t need to quarantine or if they do not as long.
> We are waiting for our pmv 300 and considering getting married via proxy to change to 309 so we can be together!


Make sure it is a valid marriage by Australian rules. 

This is a statement I have seen. 
_A *proxy marriage* is not a legally recognised form of *marriage* in _*Australia.*


----------



## vik-per

JandE said:


> Make sure it is a valid marriage by Australian rules.
> 
> This is a statement I have seen.
> _A *proxy marriage* is not a legally recognised form of *marriage* in _*Australia.*


Hi Jande yes it is if the country your fiancé comes from legally accepts it.
A couple recently got granted their 309 from Jordan after they did a proxy marriage then changed their 300 to a 309.


----------



## ourlovestory

vik-per said:


> My fiancé got his first vaccine shot last week at a private hospital. I’m sure they do PCR testing too. We are hoping soon those who are fully vaccinated won’t need to quarantine or if they do not as long.
> We are waiting for our pmv 300 and considering getting married via proxy to change to 309 so we can be together!


Okay thanks I will let him know to call. 

I just asked our lawyer about the visa and apparently the airline should be able to see it electronically too when they scan the passport. So hopefully that prevents any potential problems. I wish they could just have the visa inside the passport!!

I hope you get your grant soon - it's the most incredible feeling, especially after being apart for many years!


----------



## vik-per

JandE said:


> Make sure it is a valid marriage by Australian rules.
> 
> This is a statement I have seen.
> _A *proxy marriage* is not a legally recognised form of *marriage* in _*Australia.*


Here is the post that has the proxy marriage and their timeline.


----------



## JandE

vik-per said:


> Hi Jande yes it is if the country your fiancé comes from legally accepts it.
> A couple recently got granted their 309 from Jordan after they did a proxy marriage then changed their 300 to a 309.


It does come down to specific countries. 

_A proxy marriage is not a legally recognized form of marriage in Australia because a couple must be physically present at a wedding ceremony for the marriage to be valid.

However if the proxy marriage takes place somewhere it is recognized *and is legally registered in that jurisdiction*; Australian laws will recognize that marriage under common law._

I have seen some adverts where "legal" people will sell a proxy marriage valid anywhere in the world.

It is definitely best to be certain. 

_Proxy marriages are outlawed in many countries due to concerns over sham marriages, particularly for immigration purposes._

There is also a US state that will do something similar, and it is legal for Australia. But it is not called a proxy marriage. A proxy marriage being a marriage where someone stands in for the other party to take the vows.
A Zoom marriage does not use proxies. Some say they are legal. Others say not.


----------



## vik-per

JandE said:


> It does come down to specific countries.
> 
> _A proxy marriage is not a legally recognized form of marriage in Australia because a couple must be physically present at a wedding ceremony for the marriage to be valid.
> 
> However if the proxy marriage takes place somewhere it is recognized *and is legally registered in that jurisdiction*; Australian laws will recognize that marriage under common law._
> 
> I have seen some adverts where "legal" people will sell a proxy marriage valid anywhere in the world.
> 
> It is definitely best to be certain.
> 
> _Proxy marriages are outlawed in many countries due to concerns over sham marriages, particularly for immigration purposes._
> 
> There is also a US state that will do something similar, and it is legal for Australia. But it is not called a proxy marriage. A proxy marriage being a marriage where someone stands in for the other party to take the vows.
> A Zoom marriage does not use proxies. Some say they are legal. Others say not.


We have an agent looking into this for us now. It’s worth a try!
I didn’t think zoom was legal but it’s worth asking. With Covid zoom weddings might become legal lol who knows 🤷🏻‍♀️All I know is my fiancé and I have not been together for 2 years now and it’s depressing. The government won’t let me leave Australia unless I go for at least 3 months which is impossible for me right now. 😔. It’s so unfair saying fiancé’s are not immediate family. It’s an antiquated law that needs to be updated.


----------



## JandE

vik-per said:


> It’s so unfair saying fiancé’s are not immediate family. It’s an antiquated law that needs to be updated.


Some fiancé’s are classed as immediate family. It all depends on how much relationship evidence they can provide.

If it is equal to a 309 applicant, they appear to be treated the same for a travel exemption while waiting for the 300 grant.


----------



## Hope28

Bewm granted my pmv 300 finally! This forum has been a great help with ppl in the same situation and ppl who provided their support


----------



## gracethings

Hope28 said:


> Bewm granted my pmv 300 finally! This forum has been a great help with ppl in the same situation and ppl who provided their support


Congratulations 👏


----------



## Hope28

Now needs to apply and get the exemption.


----------



## gracethings

Good luck 🤞🏾. We applied in March 2019 we got RFI submitting it on Monday.


----------



## Hope28

gracethings said:


> Good luck 🤞🏾. We applied in March 2019 we got RFI submitting it on Monday.


Thanks. I applied Dec 18 and obtained RFI March 21, granted May 21 upon uploading the police certificate from other countries (which took time because of the lockdown in these countries). Good luck, and keep strong


----------



## gracethings

Hope28 said:


> Thanks. I applied Dec 18 and obtained RFI March 21, granted May 21 upon uploading the police certificate from other countries (which took time because of the lockdown in these countries). Good luck, and keep strong


Thanks


----------



## gracethings

Hello everyone, finally we got our visa Prospective 300. Its a relief now we try to get travel exemption.
- applied March 2019
-request for further information April 2021
-police clearance submitted last week Friday 
- visa grant 4 June.


----------



## vik-per

gracethings said:


> Hello everyone, finally we got our visa Prospective 300. Its a relief now we try to get travel exemption.
> - applied March 2019
> -request for further information April 2021
> -police clearance submitted last week Friday
> - visa grant 4 June.


Congratulations!!
We got our RFI early May and only given 7 days to reply 🤷🏻‍♀️ Still waiting


----------



## gracethings

Finally visa 300 exempt to travel.


----------



## Hope28

gracethings said:


> Finally visa 300 exempt to travel.


What do you mean?


----------



## gracethings

Hope28 said:


> What do you mean?


Visa 300 was not allowed to enter Australia before even with a visa


----------



## Hope28

gracethings said:


> Visa 300 was not allowed to enter Australia before even with a visa


Yes, but in the screenshot it said who got their visa more than 12months but we need to enter within 9 months. I lodged mine in Dec 18 and granted May 21. Do I need to submit exemption request?


----------



## gracethings

Hope28 said:


> Yes, but in the screenshot it said who got their visa more than 12months but we need to enter within 9 months. I lodged mine in Dec 18 and granted May 21. Do I need to submit exemption request?


You still have to apply, just contact them. We lodged March 2018 granted June 2021 and we got the exemption today


----------



## JandE

gracethings said:


> Visa 300 was not allowed to enter Australia before even with a visa


If you applied for a subclass 300 visa on or before 18 August 2020, and you have now been granted your subclass 300 visa; you are eligible for an inwards travel exemption on 18 August 2021.

According to the 18 August update, a 300 visa holder is not automatically exempt, and does need to apply for the exemption.

Some subclass 300 holders have been granted that exemption even before now. But it appears that it might be easier now, for those in the right timeline.


----------



## JandE

Hope28 said:


> Yes, but in the screenshot it said who got their visa more than 12months but we need to enter within 9 months. I lodged mine in Dec 18 and granted May 21. Do I need to submit exemption request?


I think the wording in that screenshot was wrong. It should have read "_where the subclass 300 visa application was lodged at least 12 months before submitting a travel exemption request_".
According to Travel restrictions | COVID-19 and the border under the *Individual Exemptions* section.


----------



## Queendalyne

JandE said:


> An email might be better. That way they open the file, and might just finalise it while they have it open.
> 
> A phone call doesn't seem to get past someone that just answers and diverts.


 Oh please, how do i contact them via email?

It's almost 33 months now and nothing still. 

no feedback or request from pretoria.


----------

